# Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !! Offtopicfree



## Bxxt xnglxr

Moin Moin liebe Boardies, das Jahr 2008 neigt sich dem Ende und somit kommt wieder die Flut an neuen Themen, dieses hier kennen wir noch nicht: MeFofänge 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Denn ich denke das wir nicht für jeden Monat nen neuen Fred aufmachen sollten, denn dann ist man egal zu welchem Monat immer auf dem laufenden...

wäre cool wenn die daten wie z.b. 

Wann:
Wo:
Wer:
Wind:
Womit:
Wie Groß:
Warum:

Ist euch eigentlich mal aufgefallen das alle fragewörter mit W anfangen??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ECHT?? (ist ohne w 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich erfolgreiche Jahr der MeFofänge 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:01.01.
Woahme
Wer:Ich
Wind:Nö Womit:
Wie Groß: 48+49 (Geschwister??)
Warum: weil dorscheangeln allein so langweilig ist 

beide fische sehr gut genährt und für die recht geringe größe recht kampfstark... beide fische entnommen (eigentlich liegt mein "schonmaß" bei 50cm, allerdings war mir heute nach fisch, also lud ich sie zum essen ein 

Mirco


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:03.01.
Wo:  eckeboltenhagen
Wer:  me& 2 funny guys
Wind:5-6 bft
Womit:falk fish 
Wie Groß:48+50
Warum:weil letztes mal so geil war :q
dazu 3 dorsche zum mitnehmen, 4 oder 5 richtig gute verloren und noch 2 trutten verloren...#d:c|uhoh:
fotos kommen entweder heute oder morgen, bin noch immer unterwegs


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Wann:03.01.
> Wo:  eckeboltenhagen
> Wer:  me& 2 funny guys
> Wind:5-6 bft
> Womit:falk fish
> Wie Groß:48+50
> Warum:weil letztes mal so geil war :q
> dazu 3 dorsche zum mitnehmen, 4 oder 5 richtig gute verloren und noch 2 trutten verloren...#d:c|uhoh:
> fotos kommen entweder heute oder morgen, bin noch immer unterwegs



03.01.??? Heute???  War auch zwischen Großklützhöved und Redwisch unterwegs, aber habe nur am Morgen einen SN-Boardi getroffen! 

Sei es wie es sei. 

Wann: 03.01.
Wo: Großklützhöved bis Redwisch
Wer: dario 16 und Ich
Wind: 5 aus W
Fang: nix

Eigentlich war eine gute Strömung und auch das Wasser war, zumindest bei Großklützhöved, eingetrübt. Wind ging auch. Allerdings ist jetzt in 3 Tagen die Wassertemperatur von 4,8 bis auf 2 gefallen!!! (lt. STAUN) |uhoh:
Hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht. #6
Und ein Bad hat auch keiner genommen! :q #6


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hier sind die beiden:


----------



## Jan77

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 03.01. / 10.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Wo: Katharinenhof, Fehmarn
Wind: stramme Sechs aus West
Wasser: sehr niedriger Wasserstand, etwa 3-4 Grad, Klar
Fänge: NIX, NADA, NOTHING


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,
ich bin heute Morgen auch kurzer hand an die Küste gefahren und konnte meine erste Mefo 2009 verhaften!!:g

Eigentlich fahre ich ja immer nach Fehmarn,aber da ich heute nicht so viel Zeit hatte bin ich nach Sierksdorf gefahren.Eigentlich hatte ich nicht so grosse Hoffnung was zu fangen,da ich in den 2,5 Jahren wo ich auf Mefos fischen 4 mal in Sierksdorf gefischt habe und da noch nicht einen Biss hatte.
Aber heute wurde ich zum Glück eines Besseren belehrt beim 3 Wurf knallte eine silberblanke 48er auf meinen weissen 25g Snaps,was will man mehr!?:vik:

Hier die Daten


Wann: 4.1.09  8Uhr30 - 11Uhr30
Wer: Ich
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wetter: Nasskalt ab und zu Schnee/Schneeregen
Wind: 2-3 Bft aus Ost |kopfkrat
Köder: weisser 25g Snaps
Fänge: 1 48er Mefo


Hier noch ein Foto...


Anhang anzeigen 96592


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Frohes neues an alle und Petri den Fängern

War am 02.01. von 12.30-15.30 Uhr Wohlenberger Wieck.
Wind:  NO-N 2-3
Wasser klar
Fische:  keine

Der Start ist vollbracht, jetzt fehlen noch die Fische ;-)


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,
wir waren gestern nachmittag für zwei Stunden in Booknis. Nachdem wir nach langer Suche die Ostsee gefunden hatten :q
blieben wir Schneider. Auf dem Rückweg durften wir noch erleben wie eine Mefo auf Fliege in Fischleger gelandet wurde. Da der der glückliche Fänger kein Maßband hatte durfte ich genau 64cm messen. Ein gut genährter kampfstarker Fisch. 
Heute waren wir nachmittags zwei Stunden in Fischleger.
Wieder Schneider. 
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: sonntag 4,12 

Wostholstein
Wer:thomas und ich 
Wind:welchen wind bis 13 uhr nix wind 
Womit:nur fliegenpeitsche FLIEGE magnus 
Wie Groß:41cm 
Warum:weil die sucht mich immer wieder an die küste bringt :vikb bei scheiß wetter oder bei guten wetter :k

ich hatte noch ein 70cm und über 3kilo dorsch auf der fliege :vik:
da ging die post ab geiler drill 
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petrie an alle fänger, auch ich war wieder los... |rolleyes

junge junge, wir habe 3 MeFo´s im Drill verloren,:c

 noch mindestens 2 Bisse gehabt #q

und drei Salmoniden landen können, aber seht selbst...|muahah:|smash:|rotwerden


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen,

hier dann mal ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag...

Bilder sagen mehr wie tausend Worte
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 96598


Anhang anzeigen 96599


Anhang anzeigen 96600


Anhang anzeigen 96601


Anhang anzeigen 96602


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So und noch ein paar vom Dorsch...ähhh ja falscher Tröööt....


was solls 
Anhang anzeigen 96603
Anhang anzeigen 96604


Anhang anzeigen 96605
Anhang anzeigen 96606


Anhang anzeigen 96607


Super Einklang fürs neue Angeljahr 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Matthias Bons

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann.....

Wann: 01.01.2009, ca 16hundert
Wo: Lippe/NRW/Stockum
Wer: kaum zu glauben, aber ich
Wind: ja, ungefähr so stark wie in handelsüblichen Kühlschränken
Wetter: Temperaturen wie in nem Eisfach, so um die -5 Grad und leichtes Schneegestöber
Womit: Wobbler von Rapala
Wie Groß: nicht gemessen, geschätzte 55cm (waren wohl eher 60.... aber man soll ja grade als Angler nicht so übertreiben)
Warum: weil der liebe Gott mir wohl auch mal was Gutes tun wollte

Meine erste MeFo, ich hab mir vor Freude fast in die Hosen ge... bissen..... 
Nun ist mein Traum so eine mal in Silber zu erwischen, allerdings bin ich dafür zu selten am großen Wasser... schade schade.... aber irgendwann mal ....

MfG
Matthias


----------



## Tim1983

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 08.01.2008  ca. 14:30 Uhr - 17:30 Uhr 
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer: Meine Freundin, ein Kumpel und natürlich ich 
Wind: Wind ging eigentlich :vik:
Wetter: Sonnenschein und ca. - 1,5 C° bis - 3,0 C°
Womit: 18 g Spöket in Rot/Schwarz und Braun, 21 g Eitz Fly in Schwarz/Blau, div. Blinker 
Wie Groß: Leider nichts gefangen zu dritt ( war wohl zu kalt für die Fische :q )
Warum: Weil uns drei das zu warm in der Wohnung war, und wir lieber bei Minusgraden in der Ostsee stehen wollten #6.

Leider mussten wir gegen 17:30 Uhr ca. abbrechen, da meine Freundin leider ein Loch in der Wathose hatte #q und der rechte Stiefel sich mit Wasser füllte. Ansonsten war es ein schöner Tag an der Ostsee, leider nichts gefangen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

8.1.
dahme tp 7.30-14.00h
wind: sw
wer:ich , sonst weit und breit kein "bekloppter" im eiswasser zu sehen
48cm auf spöket, sonst keine kontakte
war sch... kalt!|krank:

gruß Aalonso


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:10.1.09
Wo:westermakelsdorf,marienleuchte
Wer:ich und mein alter
Wind:sw
Womit:snaps 25g grün gelb weiß
Wie Groß:eine meefo ca.35 zu klein wieder rein
und auch die einzige kein biss mehr nichts aber ein schöner tag ;-)


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,der Baron und ich haben heute ne glatte Nullnummer auf Fehmarn hingelegt!Der Baron hat leider ne ca. 55er beim stranden verloren...Pech gehabt,aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage!

PS: Petri an alle Fänger!!!


----------



## Frankko

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo nenni82,
habe heute von 11:00- 13:00 vor Börgerende meine 1000 Würfe abgespult.
Ergebnis: 0 Kontakte


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Jannik

Du bist richtig davon ausgegangen:q:q:q

Was das ist weiss ich aber auch nicht.

Jetzt ich:*

Wann: 10.1.09 von 9.30 -16.30 Uhr

Wo    : Boltenhagen Steilküste bis Großklützhöved

Wind : Südwest -Südost ,kaum Wind*
* 
Wer   : ein guter Freund und ich

Köder: Stripper weiß 15gr. ,Snaps Draget Rot-Schwarz 20 gr. und 

             Spöket in weiß rot orange mit schwarzen Punkten 18 gr.

Fänge: keine


Sonstiges: Wasser sehr klar und zu wenig Wind           


*Alles in allem aber trotzdem ein sehr schöner Angeltag der uns beiden viel Spass gemacht hat.


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: 11.1.09 von 7 -11 Uhr

Wo    : Kitzeberg

Wind : Südwest

Fänge: keine

Drei weitere Petrijünger hatten auch kein Glück.


*


----------



## Frostbeule

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: 10.1.09 von 11.30 -16.00 Uhr

Wo : Presen

Wind : Südwest 2-3

Wer : ich + Vater

Köder: Vicke Wobbler 15g firetiger

Fänge: 1 Forelle 48cm und zwei a....kalte Füsse

Sonstiges: Wasser leicht angetrübt,sehr ruhig,keine weiteren Bisse. Fisch biss kurz vor Abbruch. Zu Beginn einige Forellen an der Wasseroberfläche beobachten können,hat aber keine beissen wollen.*

*Gruß Frostbeule*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: gestern
Wo : Gil Hus

Wind : Südwest 2-3 

Wer : Kalli Karpfen und ich
Womit: Gno, Spöket Kula, Spöket, Spiro
Was: KEINE BEUTE

Warum: ABSOLUT GEILSTES WETTER; leider kein Fisch...


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin ihr Frostbeulen #h !
War am Samstag mitn Zacharias auch mal wieder auf Jagt und hab leider den Fisch meines Lebens verloren ! Dazu aber gleich mehr !!!
Glaube , um mal kurz meinen Senf dazu zu geben, dass das beste Mittel gegen kalte Füße ist, einmal jede Stunde mal ausm Wasser zu kommen und drei bis fünf Minuten am Strand auf und ab zu laufen :g :q . Klappt bei mir immer ganz gut.
Nun zu unserem Angeltag: Waren at first anner Nordküste wo die Bedingungen uns richtig angeschockt haben aber bis auf ne ca. 30-er an meiner Rute ( die aber schon von selbst abgezockelt ist ) und nem ganz guten Zupfer an Zachs Rute, wir nichts weiteres verbuchen können#c.
Ortswechsel anne Ostküste. Haben dort dann aber sehr schnell mitbekommen,dass das Wasser einfach zu klar war.
Wat nu ;+ !?!
Wieder anne Nordküste und dann der Biss meines Lebens !!!
Als erstes n richtig guter Ruck in Zachs Rute, ein zwinkern von ihm und mein Grün-Gelber 25g. Snaps flog genau in seine Richtung. Zwei Umdrehungen und RUMMS. Zwei Minuten richtig harter Drill und dann der erste Sichtkontackt|bigeyes! Hab noch nie sonne große, breite, silberne Flanke gesehen. Schätze irgendetwas zwischen 55 und 65cm. Der Drill ging dann noch 15sek. weiter und dann flog mir drei Meter vorm Kescher mein Blinker entgegen #q:c#d !!!
Traurig, traurig aber lässt dieses Frühjahr ja auf was hoffen hoffendlich. War n schöner Tag am Wasser aber trotzdem enttäuschend.
Bis bald Jungs und euch wünsch ich mehr Glück |rolleyes !


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> "Nur die Angel im Wasser fängt den Fisch"
> 
> (Markus Hempel (Wolfenbüttel), 2008)


 
Rüschtüsch, und deshalb war ich heute los...


Wann: heuuudeee
Wo : Neustadt/Klinikum
Wind : welcher wind??#c 

Wer : Kumpel und ich
Womit: Falk Fish Big Catch
Was: 5 mal silber bis 57cm

Warum: ABSOLUT GEILSTES Wetter und noch Platz im Räucherofen


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin
Kann eine saubere Nullnummer melden  #d
Gestern Fehmarn Sund mit diversen Fliegen,Wobbler, Blinker.
Ausser bei mir ,kein sichtbares Leben im Wasser zu beobachten.#c
bei der Kälte


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin.... war gestern höhe stoltera im wasser und konnte einen austeiger verbuchen und ein anstupser.
der austeiger war aber vermutlich nen schöner dorsch.köder war spöket in rot/schwarz.
wollte ja meine elektrisch beheizten sohlen testen bei schönen kaltem wasser. ich sag nur test bestanden!
zwei andere verrückte standen auch im wasser, aber wie es aussah war denen auch ganz schön kalt, da der eine komische aufwärmbewegungen machte.
grüsse


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:18.1
Wo:apenrade
Wer:2Kumpels, ich
Wind:ca 5-6
Womit:alles was die box so her gab
Wie Groß:1x52,1xca70(leider braun),1x50dorsch und ein paar anfasser
Warum:weil sonntage zu hause langweilig sind!!

war sch*** wetter aber hat sich gelohnt. Waren von ca8.30-bis 19.30 im wasser und es hat nicht einmal aufgehört zu regnen#d


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bewillknevill schrieb:


> Wann:18.1
> Wo:apenrade
> Wer:2Kumpels, ich
> Wind:ca 5-6
> Womit:alles was die box so her gab
> Wie Groß:1x52,1xca70(leider braun),1x50dorsch und ein paar anfasser
> Warum:weil sonntage zu hause langweilig sind!!
> 
> war sch*** wetter aber hat sich gelohnt. Waren von ca8.30-bis 19.30 im wasser und es hat nicht einmal aufgehört zu regnen#d


 
Genau DESWEGEN habe ich das "WARUM" mit reingenommen |supergri:m

ist ne geile aussage : weil sonntage zuhause langweilig sind 

Petri ausserdem zum Fang, und das nächste mal issi Silber 

nachtrag von Sonntag:

Wann: Sonntag
Wer: Kumpel
Wind:ca 4 
Womit: Falk Fish Trolling 
Was: 2x Dorsch 4x Trutte
Wie Groß: Trutten zwischen 48 und 56
Warum: Boot gekauft und auf´m Weg nach Hause 2 Ruten geschleppt...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So...
Endlich ist es soweit
Kann das erste Ostseesilber meines Lebens vermelden
War am Freitag mit Kieler Karl an der Kieler Innenförde unterwegs. Karl fing leider nur 2 untermaßige und verlor eine gute kurz vor dem Kescher, aber ich konnte eine 43er sicher landen Natürlich ganz klassisch auf Tauwurm
Am Dienstag gabs bei Karl 4 maßige, 1ne untermaßige und 2 aussteiger.
Lauft im Moment.
Bilder kommen später.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren heute auch wieder unterwegs, da es vom strand immer noch sehr schwierig ist immernoch mit´n Boot...
Dorsche ziehen wohl mittlerweile ins Tiefe zum Laichen, hatten nur 3 Dorsche, aber 4 Trutten zurück da zu klein, 2 gute verloren und immernoch 4 zum mitnehmen...

gefunden haben wir die schönheiten alle um die noch recht spärlichen heringsschwärme... 
guckst du hier...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin ihr hooligans :g
Wann:heute 
Wo:dk
Wer:ich
Wind:süd west
Womit:nur fliege :g
Wie Groß:35#q
Warum:weil ich nicht den ganzen tag am pc sitzen möchte :q und mir eure blöden kommentare :vik:durch lesen tu :g

ich hatte leider noch 2 fische verloren die nicht so schlecht waren :c
aber ich komme wieder 
lg andre


----------



## magnus12

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,

das war nix mit schleppen heute, 3 kleine zurückgesetzt. Ein Dorsch durfte mit. Danach nochmal mit der Fliegenrute und den neuesten Kreationen in Pink und Ginger an den Strand gefahren, aber mit "Abendsprung" war auch nix|kopfkrat

@Bootangler: was sol ich sagen - Grückwunsch und danke für das Posting, man hört viel zu wenig vom Schleppen#6

Gruß

Frank|wavey:


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,moin ihr Jäger,
hier mal wieder eine Fangmeldung.Damit hier nicht immer soviel anderer Kram diskutiert werden muß!
Wann:24.01.09
Wo   :WHS
Wer  :ich
Wind :SW 3-4
Womit:Spöket rot/schwarz und Garnelenspringer(gebissen auf Springer)
Warum:um den Winterfrust los zu werden!
Allen Frustbewältigern krumme Knüppel!!!!!
Stefan aus Stade
(Achso die Größe lag bei 48,5cm)
http://img159.*ih.us/img159/630/mefo485cmyq0.th.jpg
http://img515.*ih.us/img515/1791/485cmwy8.th.jpg


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...und von mir Fast noch eine...

Wann:25.01.09
Wo   :Kieler Bucht
Wer  :ich & meine Shimano
Wind :SW 3-5
Womit:Blech und Wobbel bunt mit Polar Magnus SF
Was: 1 Nachläufer ca. 45-50cm & 1 dummer Gesichtsausdruck danach

Warum:weil ein neuer spot ausprobiert werden musste weil kältespezifisches Schmerzempfinden relativ ist weil irgendwo in dem grossen Teich die Fische sein müssen weil das neue Weihnachtsgeschenk ausprobiert werden will weil weil weil...

Moin Seng Winterlinge,

Konnte heute Morgen meiner Family eine 1 1/2 Stündige Dawn-Patrol abringen, da die Neugier auf einen neuen Spot und die ewige Winterliche Wartezeit an meinen Nerven zerrten. Und nach ca. 1 Stunde konnte ich zu meiner Überraschung tatsächlich eine ordentliche Mefo, die mit Nina Hagen verwandt sein musste, bis vor die Rutenspitze locken können. Wahrscheinlich, weil meine Lustige Combo aus Rot-Schwarzem Snaps und Springerfliege "so schön bunt" war und Ihre Neugier erweckt hat. Ich jedenfalls konnte mich schwarz ärgern über meine langsame Köderführung, die ich im Rahmen des Hängertiefenauslotens gerade praktizierte, und meine Unfähigkeit, den Fisch danach nicht zu verschrecken. Immerhin hiess das, es gibt Fische an dem Spot und es war nicht nur ein kalter Morgen in schöner Landshaft.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Forengemeinde,

melde ne 0 - Nummer von Brodten.

Wann: heute von 12.15 - 16.00h

Wasser : 1°C 

waren noch ne Menge andere Angler da - auch Bordies?
... und wenn ja, ging noch was?

Schönen Wochenanfang

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!



Wann:heute 9:00 bis 16:00
Wo:Fehmarnsund , Strandhusen
Wer:Freund und ich
Wind:sehr wenig , süd-west bis süd-ost
Womit:Spinnrute, Hansen Flash und Springerfliege Stichlingsimitat
Fänge: 1 Stichling 2cm hat den Einzelhaken Gr.1am Blinker voll genommen:q:q
Eine blanke Ü 50 im Drill verloren
Schöner Tag


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tach,

Wann:   heute vormittag
Wo    :  WH
Wer   :  ich
Wind  :  15-20 KMh/ O-NO
Womit:  Spinnrute gehalten von kaum noch spürbaren Fingern
Fisch  : hab keinen gesehen, gehört oder gerochen...

War das erste Mal das ich ganz allein in Weißenhaus war, den Grund hab ich bereits nach 10 min erkannt - minus 2 Grad die sich im Wind wie minus 30 angefühlt haben. War dem Fisch wohl auch zu kalt...

Mfg Oa


----------



## Christian D

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schön, dass hier weder Niveau eingekehrt ist!
Wer: Ich (wie immer Einzelkämpfer)
Wann. Heute von 7.30 bis 15.00 Uhr
Wo: Innenförde Flensburg
Wie: Fliegenfischen (aus Prinzip...)
Womit: Pink Zonker, PK Flash No 9
Ergebnis: 2 Kontakte. 1 verwertet ca. 50 cm groß released. 2ter Fisch war anscheinend wesentlich kleiner, geschätzte 30cm. Letzten 2 Wochen ging weder Lübecker Bucht noch Flensburger Förde was.


----------



## benkk

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tach auch



Wann:27.01.09
Woazendorf
Wer:Tom & Ich
Wind:Null Komma Nix
Womit:div Blech -Möre Silda- Spöket usw.
Wie Groß:Null Komma Null
Warum:100 % geiles Wetter

Alles in allem ein absolut geiler Tag, trotz Null Komma Nix.#6

bernd


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Tag
Wann:31.01.2009
Wo: Dazendorf ,11.30 Uhr bis 14.30 Uhr
Wind:voll ins gesicht
Womit: Spöket
Wie gross: 42 cm


meine erste dies Jahr ,nach fünf Nullnummern.
Und zwei gute Angriffe, die ich nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Gestern habe ich mit zwei Kumpels den ersten Ostseetrip dieses Jahr gewagt. Hier die technischen Daten:

*Wo:*  vormittags Sierksdorf, nachmittags Weissenhaus/Eitz
*Wind:*  Ost 3, zunehmend 4 (also in Sierksdorf auflandig und in WH schräg von links)
*Wasser:*  leicht angetrübt; Wellen in Sierksdorf mäßig, in WH ungemütlich
*Wassertemperatur *(selbst gemessen):  Sierksdorf 1°C, WH 3°C
*Wetter:*  bedeckt, nachmittags einzelne Graupelschauer, Luft 1°-3°C, Luftdruck ca. 1020hPa
*Womit:*  Fliegen an Sbiro und Fliegenpeitsche, Blinker, Wobbler
*Was gefangen:* mein Kumpel mit der Sbirorute drei untermaßige (knapp über 30cm) aus Polarmagnus, ich einen Fehlbiß auf Pattegrisen an der Fliegenrute.
*Warum:* *Wat mutt, dat mutt!*  #6
*Was sonst noch:* In Sierksdorf war total tote Hose, in WH waren noch einige Angler, drei konnten maßige Fische landen, die größte war eine schöne Mittfünfziger in Topkondition. Je weiter die Angler Richtung Hohwacht gelaufen waren, desto größer waren die Fische. Die Mittfünfziger hatte der glückliche Kollege gefangen, wo die Steilküste des Eitz endet und der kleine Bach einläuft.
*Wiederholung:*  Unbedingt!!! So bald wie möglich!!!

@Hawken: Wie hast Du das denn gemacht: Bei Ostwind in Dazendorf den Wind " :voll ins gesicht" ? 

Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Gestern von 9.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr eine Nullnummer auf Fehmarn. Auf einem Riff wurden von zwei Fischern 2 Forellen (Mitvierziger und Mitfünfziger) gefangen. Offensichtlich waren die Forellen dort auf Tobisjagd.

Bernd


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*:31.01.2009
*Wo:* Dazendorf
*Wind:* Ost 3, zunehmend 4 
*Wasser:* leichte Wellen später höhere Wellen
*Wassertemperatur * 2°C (gefühlt -5)
*Wetter:* bedeckt, nachmittags einzelne Graupelschauer, Luft 1°-3°C,
*Womit:* Blinker, Wobbler, Springerfliege
*Was gefangen:* nichts, nur ein anfasser. 
*Warum:* Mal wieder (von zuhause) frei bekommen... #6
*Was sonst noch:* Hawken kennengelernt (Schöne Grüße!!!) Vormittags keiner zu sehen, Nachmittags kamen noch 2 Angler. 
ABER:5 Stunden in der Brandung war genug...
*Wiederholung:* Unbedingt!!! So bald wie möglich!!!

@Hawken: Glückwunsch


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*:31.01.2009 1430- 1600
*Wo:* Ostsee
*Wind:* Ost 3-4
*Wasser:* trübe, leichte Welle
*Wassertemperatur *Kalt
*Wetter:* bedeckt, Luft -1°C,
*Womit:* Boss
*Was gefangen:* Nette fette 63er
*Warum:* offene Rechnung
*Was sonst noch:* Nach drei verlorenen Fischen in Folge, bei denen immer ein Boardi neben mir stand, endlich wieder silber auf dem Strand. Ein schöner Frühjahrspremierenfisch.

Bei der Platzwahl sollte es was größeres werden und es hat geklappt. Endlich wieder.


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

*Wann: 03.02.09*
*Wo: Kieler Förde*
*Womit: Fliege Pattegrisen/Polar Magnus*
*Wind:Ost und viel!*
*Wasser: 3,5 Grad*
*Was: 1mal 48cm und einmal vernagelt!*
*Warum: Weil ich nach 8 Versuchen ohne *
*Fischkontakt mal wieder dran war!!*

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!

*Wann*:2.2 13:00 bis 16:30 und 3.2 11:30 bis 13:00
*Wer:*nur ich
*Wo:*Bojendorf,Strukkamphuk 3.2 Strandhusen
*Wind**:* Ost 6, Böen 8 
*Wasser:*Strukkamp sehr trübe Richtung Gold klar
Bojendorf leicht trübe,Strandhusen klar
*Wassertemperatur :* kalt 
*Wetter:* bedeckt, Luft -1°C gefühlte -10°C
*Womit:* Blinker, Wobbler, Springerfliege
*Was gefangen:* nichts 
*Warum:*War mit meiner Famillie auf Fehmarn
*Was sonst noch:War trotz Rücken- Seitenwind sehr kalt Habe mir bei dem Schei#q Wind keine Chanchen ausgerechnet#d.*


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Warum gestern bei Sonnenschein und 10 Grad fischen gehen wenn es auch heute bei Nieselregen und Nebel geht. 
4 Stunden intensiv gefisch aber ausser einer nicht verwertbaren Chance gegen Mittag ging nichts. 
War heute seit langem mal wieder am Brodtener Ufer andere Angler konnte ich nicht ausmachen und selbst Spaziergänger waren selten und so kam ich mit nur einer blöden Antwort aus:" heute gibt es Schnitzel". 
Auf die Frage ob ich schon einen Hecht gefangen hätte.
Der einzige mit Fisch war der Kormoran, der ab und zu mit einem Sandaal hochkam, leider trotzdem keine Mefos da, außerdem wechselte die Strömung ab 15 Uhr und es gab nur noch Seegras zu ernten.
Der Tag war zwar grau aber sehr entspannend und so warte ich die Tage mal auf etwas stabileres Wetter für den nächsten Angriff.


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@meerforellenfan:hättest du mir doch bloß bescheid gesagt, dann hätten wir doch zusammen nichts fangen können; mußte mir geardedie finger schmutzig machen und zwei mal silber filetieren:m


wo:wh
wann:13.00-17.00h
wind: hatten wir welchen?
fänge:2mal silber zum dunkelwerden, beide 49cm sonst keine kontake

allen fängern und nicht fängern petri heil


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gerade zurück in HH gelandet...  ganzen Tag  auf Fehmarn gewesen 

Staberhuk.....bis späten Mittag ..::: N I X
nachmittags bis 17.30 Teichof..::::: N I X


----------



## MeFoMan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

bin wieder zu Hause...

War heute Morgen von 8:00 - 11:30 Uhr als Strandläufer in Klausdorf -> Nullnummer. Habe noch einen BellyBoater an der Slippe gesehen, der hatte eine ca. 45er Meerforelle.

Habe anschl. noch von 12:00 - 15:00 Uhr mein Glück in Süssau gesucht - leider auch nix... Dafür hatte ich einen netten Plausch mit einem "Gleichgesinnten" aus Hamburg. Auch der hat bis zu meiner Abreise keine ans Band bekommen.

Tja, das werden heute so ca. 988 Würfe gewesen sein - d.h. beim nächsten Mal bleibt wieder einen hängen |kopfkrat

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich reihe mich/uns denn auch mal in die Nullnummerrunde ein....
Gefischt :Heute von 8o- 17o Uhr
Wer: Henni82, Fishbone(mit den xxxx), und meiner Einer..
Wo: Altenteil, Staberhuk, Weissenhaus
Womit: Blech und Fliege
Fänge: Tja, Nullnummer eben......;o)
War einfach nix zu machen, vom Hörensagen wurde wohl vereinzelt hier und da eine gefangen.
*
Kleiner Aufruf noch am Rande:*
Falls Einer eine prallgefüllte Fliegenbox gefunden hat, wäre es echt super nett wenn er sich bei André (xfishbonex) meldet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HyFisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So ich war heute in Düsternbrook auf dem Bellevueanleger blinkern und konnte meine erste Meerforelle fangen, sie hatte 41 cm und auf Springerflige gebissen. 
Es waren noch einige Angler dort, von denen konnte einer auch noch eine fangen. 

Gruß HyFisch


----------



## krulli_67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin.war gestern und heute mal los auf mefos.
wann:  gestern und heute

wo   :   eckernförder bucht

wer  :  ich und mein bruder

wind :  mittlerer wind gestern ost heute sw und schneetreiben

womit: blinker getunt und gefärbt by mir

wie gross: gestern eine 53er,heute eine 35er die wieder in ostsee schwimmt.eine gr. beim drill entkommen.

warum:zwecks frischer luft und weils mir in der wohnung zu warm war.


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

war heute 2 h in WH..... 
wasser war glasklar und ententeich, wollte eigentlich mitm belly raus, aber meine stange vergessen.... somit konnte ich nur mit der wathose n bißchen blinkern.... waren noch drei andere unterwegs, aber soweit ich weiß ging da auch nichts... ich hatte nicht einen kontakt... 
auf ein neues, hab jetzt 6 wochen semesterferien  ... da bliebt noch genügend zeit ..

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## Philofisch

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Markus #h

Hamburger grüßt Münsteraner !
Nach Futter- und Aufwärmpause kehrte ich zurück. Da warst Du schon auf dem Rückweg.
Mein Abschlußergebnis des Tages war dann 46 cm lang und schmeckte hervorragend#6. Kurz vorher stieg eine etwas stärkere Mefo longline aus|gr:. Ein Smalt verfolgte meinen Blinker bis vor meine Füsse|uhoh:. Der Regen trieb mich gegen 15:30 nach Haus. War ein schöner Tag. Es tut immer wieder gut gleich Gesinnte am Wasser zu treffen.
Ach Ja Petri zu den geilen Fischen liebe Kollegen.
Bis zur nächsten Warmperiode werde ich wohl noch warten, es sei denn....- schlimmer Virus man wird ihn nicht mehr los.

Gruß und stramme Schnur wünscht Thomas


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Kollegen,

War heute mit Lars in wh unterwegs. Wollten eigentlich mitm Belly aufs Wasser allerdings war uns das doch etwas zu neblig und so entschlossen wir uns mit der Wathose ein wenig den mefos nachzustellen.
An der ersten Stelle nach einer Hand voll Würfen hatte ich auch gleich Kontakt, konnte allerdings nur sehen wie sich in einiger Entfernung etwas helles im Wasser hin und her gewunden hat und dabei auf der Stelle blieb.|kopfkrat
Kann nich genau sagen was es war, es fühlte sich wie Dorsch an der mit dem Kopf hin und her schlägt aber es war bereits 11 Uhr mittags und der Biss erfolgte vielleicht auf halber Wurfweite.
Also doch Forelle? Man weiß es nich, ich hätte jedenfalls mit einer Flucht oder einem Sprung aus dem Wasser gerechnet, wer weiß??
Dieser Biss war dann auch der viel zu frühe Höhepunkt des Tages da wir beide nach diversen Stellungswechseln keine Kontakt mehr verzeichnen konnten. Nach ungefähr 2 Stunden haben wir es dann gut sein lassen.

Aber morgen früh gehts ja auch nochmal los:q

Gruß Michel


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:  heute 18.02.
wo : blankeck
wer : ich 
wind : leicht aus west, luft 1°C, Wasser 2°C
womit: Blinker, snaps
fänge: nüscht.....
warum: semesterferien und daher viel lange weile, da kein praktikumsplatz bekommen 

war jetzt das 3. mal in einer woche los und blieb stets ohne jeglichen fischkontakt... werd jetzt erstmal pausieren, bis es etwas wärmer wird..... müsste ja bald schon die 5000 voll haben... irgendwann gehts richtig ab 

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren gestern auch für 2 Stunden vor Neustadt..............herrliches Wetter, Vogelgezwitscher alles wie im schönster Frühling, so blieb es denn beim schönen Ausflug, selbst die Händler mit den Fischbrötchen waren nicht da ...g*
Aber netten Plausch mit 2 Peitschenschwingern aus Hildesheim am Wasser.....wird langsam zeit für etwas mildere Temperaturen.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:heute
wo: meschendorf bis kurz vor rerik
wer: ostseewurm23 und meiner seits
womit: spökets mit springerfliege
was: doppelte null nummer und vorraussichtlich 3tage muskelkater
warum: um vielleicht doch nen glückstreffer zulanden

allem in allem trotz der null nummer, ein lustiger tag am wasser mit 7km fußmarsch

grüsse


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Ähhh... @Andre: Daß in Foren nix gepostet wird, heisst nicht, daß nix gefangen wird! :g ... und von wegen zu kalt: Ich war gestern mit chris und zwei anderen Kollegen an einem sehr bekannten Strand, an dem immerhin 12 Mefos um die 40 gelandet wurden (...von mir allerdings keine -die dafür braun! :q)!
> Zu kalt war´s also nur für uns - meine Zehen gaben nach 4 Stunden kaum noch ´nen Mucks von sich ...
> 
> V.



Jo, kann ich unterschreiben, allerdings sollen es 15 gewesen sein und am Abend kamen noch einige dazu. Dir größe passte allerdings so in die Pfanne. 
War ein netter Tag im weißen Sand|rolleyes


----------



## Alikes

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War wirklich ein schöner Tag gestern!
Ich war auch an besagtem Strand und konnte von 10 Kontakten immerhin sechs Trutten ans Band kriegen wovon ich allerdings zwei longline released habe. Von den anderen vier schwimmt eine wieder, zwei haben wir heute Mittag verspeist und eine hat Volker für das heutige Mittagessen bekommen.
Das Wasser war saukalt aber die Trutten haben wie verrückt gebissen, allerdings ziemlich weit draussen so zwischen 60-80m.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Waveman

*Meerforellen nicht Fänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, komme just von der Küste zurück. Schön mal drei Stunden zu zweit in der Ostsee (Sierksdorf) gestanden. Wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit, fing selbst schon an sinnlosen Zeug zu schreiben|bigeyes ... Von Stripper bis Mörre so ziemlich alles erfolglos durch die Ostsee gezogen > Egal, war trotzdem 1000x geiler wie online Fischen ...

Gruß
waveman


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich kam auch gerade zurück. Also Windstärke 4, sehr hohe Wellen und ein Mal baden. Das war wohl die Mefo- Anglertaufe...

Naja mal schauen wann es wieder los geht. Es war echt schwer bei meterhohen Wellen den Kontakt zum 26g Hansen Wobbler (Rot/Schwarz) zu behalten. 

4 Std. stand ich im Wasser an der Stoltera Steilküste. Aber immer noch besser als aufn Sonntag zu Hause zu sitzen und gar nichts zu machen.


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*





*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!* 
*Wann: 21.2 und 22.2*
*Wer: Freund und ich*
*Wo:Strukkamp,Strandhusen,Eitz,Sütel*
*Womit: Blinker und Springerfliege*
*Wetter:21.2 Wetter zum Angeln aber nicht zum Fische fangen 22.2 bewölkt nachmittags sonnig*
*Wasser:21.2 klar und glatt, 22.2 ganz leicht trübe und schöne Welle*
*Wind:Samstag Ententeich, Sonntag stärkerer Westwind *
*Was:2x40 released, 2x46 und 4**8er   Regenbogenforelle  alle Sonntag nachmittag*
*Mein Freund noch eine 50er und 58er*
*Was nochen Haken am Blinker hät ich mir sparen können*


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Leider 3x Nultur auf Westfyn... |uhoh:

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* heute
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Hohwachter Bucht
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege, Fliege
*Wetter:* Sonnig und immernoch kalt...
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* leichter Westwind auf Nordwest drehend
*Was:* nichts, nada, niente, nothing^^
*Warum:* Weil ich mal wieder los musste:q
War trotzdem schön, geiles Wetter und habe das 1. mal meine neue Fliegenrutenkombi getestet. Aber meine Magnus und Pattegriesen wollten sie wohl nicht. Den Blinker ebenso wenig...
Aber naja, Donnerstag oder Sonntag gehts wieder los#6


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann :* 24.02.09

*Wo :* Hohwachter Bucht / WH

*Von :* 16 Uhr bis Dunkel

*Fänge :* nix ...zumindest bei mir nicht

reichlich überlaufen der Strand und gelegentlich wurde das ein oder andere Silber gelandet nur eben nicht von mir.Aber..mal wieder am Wasser gewesen und die Schnur gewässert is ja auch was...


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 22.02

Wo: Alssund, Apenrader Bucht

Wer: ein Kumpel und ich

Womit: Springerfliege (Polar Magnus), Börsteorm

Wind: Stramm aus Nordwest

Wassertemperatur: 1,5 Grad

Was: 2 untermaßige Mefos (Grönländer)


----------



## makreele

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kleiner Nachtrag zum Sonntag:

Wo: Kieler Außenförde 
Wann: nach 5 Stunden werfen, gegen 15.00
Wetter: Sonne, Wolken, Westwind um 5
Was: 61cm Silber:vik:
Warum: Sucht!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na super jezZ ham wir und zu zweit 5 tage an der flensburger förde die finger abgefroren und sobald wir weg sind geht`s los !! ^^ in der ganzen tagen hatten wir 2 bisse ( beide bei meinem vater innerhalb von ner halben stunde) und ansonsten kalte füße und finger !! ... naja war trotzdem schön und meerforellenangeln war ich nicht das letzte mal !!!

lg


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wer : Ich
Heute von 11-17 Uhr
Ostholstein 
Ausser 2 Kontakte Nix#c
Heftiger Wind ,daher nur mit Blech
Nachbarangler hat eine schöne silberne 55-60 cm u.
Ein 70 ziger Absteiger durfte wieder schwimmen ,dünn wie ein Schlauch.
Ich sag nur |rolleyes Da geht noch was


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Jungs nun kann ich auch endlich mal wieder ne Fangmeldung abgeben. Bin zur Zeit gerade aufm Darß ( Fischland ) und konnte heute n richtig schönen Silberbarren verhaften. 52 cm. und silberblank. Fotos kommen noch da ich das Kabel für mein Tel. nicht dabei habe. Denke hatte aber auch nur Glück, da das Wasser noch ziemlich kalt ist und ich von sieben Leuten der einzige war, der überhaupt Fischkontakt vermelden konnte. Hat aber mal wieder Spaß gemacht, sich die Füße ab zu frieren. Bis denne dann und allen anderen warme Füße und maßige Fische. El. Baron !!!


----------



## Malte

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So diese Woche war recht erfolgreich |supergri

Dienstag Mefo 61cm 2,2kg und heute Steelhead 51cm


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Ich bin gestern mit Gardenfly auch an Norddeutschlands größtem Forellenpuff gewesen, und wir haben auch den schönen Überspringer bewundert. Davon hoch motiviert sind wir erst mal den kompletten Eitz langgewandert, bis zur Bacheinmündung, in der Hoffnung ein ruhiges Plätzchen zu finden und etwas von dem Fischsegen der letzten Tage zu erhaschen. Doch selbst da ganz hinten war echt noch viel los, so ist das nun mal in WH.
Ich versuchte mein Glück mit der Fliege, Gardenfly mit der Spinnrute.
Nachdem wir den ganzen Vormittag erfolglos durchgeackert haben, gesehen haben wir außer der 84er auch nix weiter, sind wir umgezogen nach Strandhusen. Dort standen etliche Heringsnetze im Wasser und wir trafen einheimische Angler die von Fängen in den letzten Tagen berichteten. Außer drei Trutten, die in V-Formation ohne zuzufassen einmal Gardenflys Bossblinker folgten, hatten wir hier auch keine Kontakte. Ein Kollege konnte einen schönen Grönländer verhaften.
Fazit: Natürlich war der Wind schuld an unseren Nichtfängen, weil der doch einfach so von West auf Ost drehen musste. Schweinerei!
Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri Heil!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

heute 1.versuch auf silber in 2009
6 grad ,nebel ,wind aus ost
zwischen dahme und süssau
köder hansen fight in gelb/rot
1 untermaßige trutte |uhoh:


----------



## Mefo23

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* heute
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Hohwacht
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege, Fliege
*Wetter:* Bedeckt, leicht diesig, kein Regen
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* leichter Südostwind
*Was:* eine untermaßige, geschätzte 30cm auf polar Magnus.

War heute mal in Hohwacht unterwegs, obwohl da eher weniger angler sind, waren heute so 6-7 da...bestimmt die die aus WH geflüchtet sind#d 
Konnten aber auch keine Fänge verzeichnen, einige Bisse schon, aber hab kein Silber gesehen.


----------



## moerty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 23.02 ca.17:30Uhr
Wer: Ich
Wo: Ostsee, Weißenhäuser Strand
Womit: Snap Schwarz/Rot
Was: MeFo, 69cm, 4kg
Was war das Für ein Gefühl: absolut GEIL!!!!!
Meine erste überhaupt!!!!


----------



## Marco74

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Klopper!
Und mal wieder der Beweis, dass man nicht immer bis zur Brust ins Wasser waten muss.
Habe ich am Samstag auf Rügen (Kreptiz) auch erlebt. Auf den Riffen kein Fisch - aber in der Rinne standen sie unfernah. ich hatte leider nur 2 Nachläufer, aber es kamen 3 Fische 50 bis Mitte 60 raus.

Grüße

Marco


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

war die letzte Woche auf Als und die Woche über konnte ich erst nur eine untermaßige in Mommark erwischen.
Naja, das Wetter war schei... und das Wasser hat ja auch noch nicht die beste Tempereratur.
Aber man muss sie zur Zeit nur finden und sie stehen teilweise sehr konzentriert.
Auf einem großen Riff in wingeschützer Lage hatte ich sie Freitag noch gefunden. Sie standen nur auf einer Fläche von etwa 20x20m und ich konnte so ca. 25 Fische landen. Es waren aber leider auch viele Grönlander dazwischen, aber auch ein paar bessere, die Abends gleich in die Pfanne wanderten.

Zudem hatte ich einen komischen Fisch : ca. 55cm und kugelrund, also richtig richtig fett, aber braun |kopfkrat
Von daher hab ich ihm wieder die Freiheit geschenkt....



grüße windmaster


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ja petri zur ersten trutte!!
ich war gestern mit nen kumpel  bei stoltera unterwegs. bei ca 14 anglern 1 kontakt!hier ist das wasser noch recht kalt, so um die 2grad! nen tag zuvor soll eine 45-50cm rausgekommen sein!
grüsse


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo : Rügen  / Kreptitzer Heide

Wann : 1.3.2009 10-14 Uhr

Was : 1x 63cm OstseeSilber 13 Uhr

Köder : Moere Silda Kupfer

leichte Trübung im Uferbereich ansonsten klares Wasser

ausser mir noch etliche weitere Strandläufer , offensichtlich aber bis dato erfolglos


----------



## Karate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* Montag 02.03.2009
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Kiel, Hindenburgufer
*Womit:* Pilgrim 18g weiß/rote Punkte
*Wetter:* Bedeckt
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* leichter Nordwest
*Was:* 3 maßige (alle so 43cm) und eine untermaßige 
*Warum:* Hatte am Wochenende keine Zeit los zugehen und habe dann früh aufgehört zu arbeiten um ans Wasser zu kommen.

War erst um 16:15 im Wasser und habe die erste dann so gegen fünf gefangen. Dann lief erstmal nichts mehr.
Bin dann weiter gewatet und hab eine Stunde später wohl noch eine Schule erwischt. In 10 Minuten die anderen beiden und eine untermäßige gefangen.


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Erst Mal ein Petri an alle Fänger!! Scheint ja etwas mehr zu werden.

War am Sonntag von 16-18 Uhr in Redewisch. Von der ersten Landspitze bis weit Richtung Westen viele Netze. War zwar zwischendurch immer etwas Platz und sie standen auch weiter weg vom Ufer.

Fische Fehlanzeige, außer mir noch 6 andere "Nichtsfänger".


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*




*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!* 
*Wann:*Samstag 28.2 Sonntag1.3
*Wer:*Freund und ich
*Wo:*Strukkamphuk, Putgarden, Dazendorf, Strandhusen, Weißenhaus (20 Minuten)
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege
*Wetter:* Bedeckt
*Wasser:*überall klasklar
*Wind:* wenig, östliche Richtungen
*Was:* nix , nicht einen Anfasser#c


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo: Rügen

Wer: ein Kumpel & ich

Was: 2x Mefo eine 43er (die wieder schwimmt) und eine 55er

Köder: Falkfish Witch

Wind:irgendwas bei Süd 

Von anderen Anglern wurden noch 4Mefos gefangen


----------



## optimax

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hi boddenangler,
petri zu den mefo`s :m!!!!!!!!!kann mir jemand einen tip geben,ich wollte am samstag nach rügen fahren ,um mit der fliegenrute zu fischen .stehen die fische vor rügen schon nah genug am ufer ?|kopfkrat.
in der letzten woche war ich an der förde bei flensburg und habe eine blanke 40-er gefangen.
petri oliver


----------



## sillomat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fangergebnis Rügen von Samstag bis Dienstag:

Samstag: nichts (andere hatten aber mehr Glück)
Sonntag: einen schönen Fisch im Drill verloren und dann während des angelns ein 
             Netz direkt vor die Nase gestellt bekommen (Nebenerwerbsfischer)
Montag: nichts
Dienstag: noch viel weniger

Es ist zwar einiges gegangen, was ich selbst gesehen aber auch nur gehört habe, aber leider nicht bei mir. Naja, es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Habe mir gestern von 11:00 bis 18:10 Uhr zwischen Rerik und Meschendorf mal ein wenig den Wind in den Nacken blasen lassen. 
Wind hatte ja "mal wieder"  auf SO gedreht.  Wasser 3,9 °C und glas klar. |rolleyes
Um 12:10 Uhr einen Kontakt auf blau/silber Snaps Draget. Ging auch alles recht schnell. Minimefo von höchstens 40 cm am Haken. Schnell vom Haken gelöst und schwupp, ab ins Nass. #h  
Vielleicht ein Schwarm Grönländer? |kopfkrat
Nach weiteren 5 Minuten plötzlich die Rute krumm wie ein Flitzebogen!  |bigeyes 
Die Rollenspule dreht sich wie verrückt.  |bigeyes 
Das alles knapp 5 Sekunden, dann......... weg!  :c 
Einen weiteren Kontakt gab es nicht mehr. 
Aber beim nächsten mal, dann ......  :q #6


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
ZUR RICHTIGEN ZEIT AM RICHTIGEN STRAND SEIN 
hieß heute unser motto angekommen am strand erst mal geschaut wie die welle ist  fliegenrute konntes du gleich im auto lassen also ging es mit blech los 
gefischt haben wir von 7uhr bis 12uhr ich konnte leider keine verhaften habe eine schöne noch verloren nach 5sec. 
was sollst dafür konnte mein freund seine größte mefo heute fangen  ich denke mal die liegt immer noch in der badewanne mit ihn alter nicht so dolle so nun das foto zur bombe 
lg andre 
Anhang anzeigen 100142


Anhang anzeigen 100143


Anhang anzeigen 100144


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute
wer: steffen alias ostseewurm23 und meinerseits natürlich
wo: meschendorf
wind: nw
was: eine mefo mit 50cm, eine steelhead von 46cm und steffen hatte noch kurz vorher ne etwas kleinere steelhead!
womit: steffen hat die steelhead mit nen weiß-gelben-orangen gno und ich hatte meine fische auf orangen spöket 18g, beide von mir bissen kurz hintereinander ca 10mins auseinander!:vik:
warum: weil überall gefangen wurde und wir auch was von dem kuchen abhaben wollten!!:q

und hier noch meine beiden:
Anhang anzeigen 100229


Anhang anzeigen 100230


Anhang anzeigen 100232


Anhang anzeigen 100233


Anhang anzeigen 100234


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute , 07.03.2009
Wer: KUmpel und ich
Wo: Brodtner Steilufer
Wind: NW 3-4 , später 2-3
Was: nix, aber auch gar nichts, noch nicht mal nen Zupfer, auch die anderen Angler waren ratlos, hatte es die letzten Wochen da gut gebissen!#q
warum: weil es sonst imme rgut gebissen hat, nur heute nicht!
sonstiges: war aber ein shöner Tag #6hat viel Spaß gemacht

@all fänger

Petri zu den schönen Mefos, ich arbeite imme rnoch dran meine erste 2009 zu bekommen#h


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute , 07.03.2009 8.00uhr-19.00uhr
Wer: ich ,steven,rabbi,papa
Wo: wsh,fehmarn 2stellen,wieder wsh
Wind: NW 3-4 , und wind im nacken
Was: glatte null nummer nix nix nix wieder nix
warum: warum nicht ?
sonstiges: habe meine neue fireblood 300MH getestet hammer stock! eine zuckerstange
genau so habe ich mir die rute vorgestellt #6
und mal wieder frische luft geschnuppert:g


----------



## knaacki2000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute 13.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Wer: Werner und ich
Wo: WSH
Wind: NW 3-4, West drehend 2-3
Wasser: 3° C
Was: 2 Mefo´s 41cm & 48cm und eine im Drill verloren, 2 Nachläufer
Womit: Boss weiß 20gr.

Soviel ich mitbekommen habe lief heute nicht besonders viel in WSH, viele lange Gesichter. Auch bei uns kamen alle Bisse und Nachläufer innerhalb einer halben Stunde - dann wieder nix


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

N`Abend die Herrschaften!
Sitze mit "Fisch-Stinke-Fingern" am Rechner und tippe die Daten ein:
Wann: 1430-1730 Uhr
Wer:   MeFo, Ingo und ich
Wo:    Stück zwischen Schönhagen und Eckernförde
Wind:  WSW, Bft 3, Ltemp: 5°C, bedeckt / sonnig, trocken
Wasser: gefühlte -5°C, denke so um die 4°C
Was:   dicke Dame in silbernem Abendkleid, 74cm kurz, aber FETTE 5kg schwer!
Womit: Danke Ingo! Von dem habe ich genau EINEN, und der war der Bringer!
          (ja, ich sags´ja schon: Hansen Lotus, 22g, Farbe: weiß)

War ein irre Drill, stand kurz vorm Herzinfarkt - und Murphys Gesetz: 
Gespräch Ingo / Thorsten: Nee, Kescher lassen wir da! Foto brauchen wir auch nicht!
(Zum Glück hat mein Handy ne Kamera!!!)


----------



## Tino

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann*: Gestern

*Wo*: Steinbeck

*Wer*: Freund und ich

*Wind:* N-NW 2-3 bft;trocken
*
Wasser: *4°
*
Köder**:* Snaps in blau-silber und rot-Schwarz in 20 gr.
          Hansen Osten in Heringsmuster in 15 gr.
          Stripper weiß mit schwarzen Punkten in 15 gr.
*
Fang:* 61 cm und 45 cm beide auf Stripper

*Sonstiges: *Beide hat mein Freund gefangen.

Ich hatte das riesen Glück bei 5 Würfen mit dem 
kleinen Osten 3 Forellen beim begutachten meines Köders sehen zu dürfen bis sie gelangweilt abdrehten.

Bin bald durchgedreht#q#q#q 
​Hat aber sehr viel Spass gemacht und verspricht auf jedenfall
mehr.

Neben uns zwei Angler beim ersten Wurf gleich ne Meerforelle auf roter Springerfliege.


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi @ all, moin Tino...

waren gestern auch in Steinbeck... und warum verdammt habt ihr was gefangen und wir nicht? 

wann: gestern 9:00 - 12:30

wo: steinbeck

wer: sillomat und ich

wind: jo, um die 3btf auflandig

wasser: knapp unter 4°C

womit: blinker & spöki, farben von weiß bis schwarz/rot

was: nüschstz


@tino: wo habt ihr die beiden trutten bekommen?


----------



## sonni 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

                   Hi an alle und Petri zu den Schönen Fischen!!!!!!!!#6
Wo: Ostufer Kielerförde
Wer: Ich und Guido 
Wind: voll von der Seite und somit also auch raus drückend 
Womit: Blech und Wobbler 
Warum: Die Hoffnung auf Fisch 


Aber war leider die Totale null Nummer und zischen durch auch immer wieder starker Regen:v aber mal sehen was Nestes Wochenende so passier.  :vik:


----------



## pepp-eric

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo: Kembs
Wann: Heute vormittag 
Was: Steelhead von 55cm
Worauf: Seeringelwurm Muster

Die Steelhead hat alles gegeben und ordentlich Action gemacht. Es waren noch einige Blechwerfer da ohne Fang.


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nach Steinbeck wollte ich zuerst auch. Habe dann aber gestern früh einen Zwischenstop in der Wohlenberger Wiek gemacht und 2 Stunden probiert. Bei NW3 und gutem Gefühl hatte ich schnell 2 um 40 auf sie BürstenwurmFliege vor dem Witch. Etwas später gegen 9:00 eine 50er vor dem Kescher....
Dann wurd es zu kalt und ich beschloss einen Abstecher nach Boltenhagen zu wagen. Keine Angler, nur ein Netz ganz weit draußen...
Abe auch keine Fische. Nach einer Stunde am ersten Riff wieder zurück in die Wiek und über die Unschlüssigkeit geärgert. Es sollte doch endlich mit der ersten maßigen Forelle seit fast einem Jahr klappen. Gegen 11:30 wieder im Wasser und gleich kontakt. In 1 Stunde 10 Forellen gelandet, davon aber nur 3 gerade über 45. Die letzten beiden hatten es geschafft gleichzeitig Fliege und Wobbler zu erwischen und kamen als Doublette in den Kescher!!! Eine war so hungrig, dass sie erst den Wobbler und dann noch die Fliege inhalierte. Zwischenzeitlich wechselte ich noch einmal die Stelle um irgendwo einen Trupp mit größeren Fischen zu finden. War aber nix.
TL, Malla


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Heute, Fehmarn ,mit Bordi Fish N Chips.von10 bis circa 14.45 Uhr: Dazendorf Ich alleine . von circa.15.30 uhr bis 16.30.
Was: 69cm Blankes Silber.
Köder: Spöket 

Jens,schade das du nicht mehr Zeit hattest, 
War echt irre in Dazendorf, Etliche Nachläufer bei den ersten Würfen. Ich dachte ,die wolln mir inne Stiefel Beissen.
Doch dann kam doch noch ein Hammer Angriff,und die 69er Lieferte nen Geilen Drill ab.Kurz vorm kescher ,hat sie sich nochmal 15 meter Schnur genommen,mich Kribbelts immer noch.


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Die Winterfischerei mit der Fliege ist schon ein hartes Brot aber dieses Wochende hatte es mal wieder geklappt.
Wir haben einen neuen Strandabschnitt gefunden, den wir mal bei der Wetterlage am Wochende ausprobieren konnten und was soll man sagen, es ist was hängengeblieben 

Hier ein paar Bilder, und der Köder, wie solls auch anders sein, PINK |supergri


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin 

Wann : heute vormittag 
Wo : zwischen Boltenhagen und Steinbeck 
Wind : erst so südlich , dann böig aus West
Wassertemp.: leider immer noch nur 2 -3 Grad
Was :eine kleine Mefo von ca. 35 cm , und nach recht vielen Nullnummern treibt einem
        selbst so ein Fischlein `ne Freudenträne in den Augenwinkel
Womit : Witch 30 g. recht agressiv genommen , auf Fliege nix
Warum : mal wider raus aus dem Terrarium

Bis bald mal irgendwo an der Kante

Ein Tag mit Muschelsuchen am Meer - geschenkte Zeit der Götter ...


----------



## j-c-w

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hab mich endlich auch Meerforellenmäßig entjungfert 

Nach zwei Stunden hatte ich eine kleine auf die Springerfliege, natürlich im Wasser released und beim Wurf danach sofort meine erste anständige auf Stripper 
54cm mit vielen weiten Sprüngen im Drill 
2 Würfe, 2 Fische, so könnte mir das gefallen 

Heute dann der totale Reinfall, im doppelten Sinne, Regen von oben und einmal drin lag ich auch...ausgerutscht...


----------



## Glªss|EYEs

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin moin...
waren gestern auch los.. nach dem wir nur mal sehen wollten was da so los ist, haben wir nach über neun gezählten Anglern auf dem ersten Abschnitt und drei weiteren frisch angeplünnten aufm Parkplatz Weissenhaus ganz schnell wieder verlassen. Wasser sah auch nicht gerade gut aus. Am Kembs gabs dann zwei drei leichte Attacken und einen Nachläufer in Traum-Ausmaßen. Steinwarder garnüschd... Fehmarn dann eine Mittevierziger und noch vereinzelte gaaaanz vorsichtige Attacken von Nachläufern..Fisch war also da...wollte nur leider nicht so recht.
PETRI an alle Fänger...und die, die bald wieder los kommen!


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute 09.03.2009 13.00uhr-17.00uhr

wo: geheim |supergri|supergri|supergri

wer: ich und papa

wind: um die 4-5btf seitlich-auflandig

wasser: 3-4 grad ganz leicht angetrübt

womit: snaps rot-schwarz 25g

was:ich eine sehr große im drill verloren eine ca.60er und eine (untermassige wieder schwimmen gelassen!!!!!!)
 (papa leider nichts)schade aber auch er hätte es verdient nächstes mal papa !


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute
wo: hohwachter bucht
wer: ich
köder: snaps rot/schwarz 25g und springerfliege magnus polar
wind: west mit 4-5??
wetter: wechselhaft, mal sonnig, mal bedeckt, ließ sich gut aushalten
fänge: ne blanke 54er 

mein erster fisch dieses jahr... da war die freude umso größer.... geiler drill mit vielen sprüngen 

petri und gruß
lars


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute
wo: etwas südlich von Rolf´s "Badewanne" (ca. 100m) |wavey:
wer: ich
köder: Witch, orange, 20g
wind: West mit 3-4. etwas NW drehend
wetter: wechselhaft, mal sonnig, mal bedeckt, ließ sich gut aushalten
fänge: zwei Silberlinge (52 cm/ca. 1,5 kg und 45 cm/ca. 0,9 kg) :vik:

Ja, endlich nach langer Durststrecke auch mal wieder was zu melden. Habe heute meinen Chef gefragt ob ich etwas früher los kann, na und er hatte nix dagegen. :q So ca. 17.30 Uhr die erste und nach 10 Min (war gerade wieder im Wasser) die zweite.

@MFGI: Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche. Keine Bange, wir werden hier anknüpfen. #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 5 Mal gesilbert!!! 4 Mal auf Blech und 1 Mal auf Fliege.....

70 cm, 47 cm 46 cm, 42 cm und 36 cm!!!

2 Aussteiger ca. 50 cm und ganz locker 70 cm!!! Hatte ein wenig PIPI in den Augen, als ich die beiden fetten Mefos vor meinen Füßen verloren habe....

Dann noch 6 Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte..... Ich hab gedacht ich spinne.

So soll der Angelurlaub beginnen!!!

Weitermachen....


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hab ja noch die Bilder vergessen. #q


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute
wo: hohwachter bucht
wetter: wechselhaft
wind: west mit 4-5, anfangs hohe wellen
wie: snaps rot/schwarz 25g und springerfliege magnus polar
was: 56cm blankes ostseesilber

sonstiges? erst fang ich wochenlang nix und dann an zwei tagen zwei schöne fische  ... ich glaub ich muss morgen nochmal los


----------



## xt10000

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So, auf Fünen läufts jetzt richtig. Gestern gabs 3 Untermaßige, heute 3 Untermaßige plus 2 maßige! So kanns weitergehen!


----------



## Werner Kampmann

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nach 4 Tagen am Stück ohne einen einzigen Kontakt gabs heute bei perfekten Bedingungen endlich Fisch. Wind leicht auflandig, leicht angetrübtes Wasser und herrlicher Sonneschein! Was will man mehr ?! Nach einer halben Stunde knallte es ordentlich in die Rute - und das nur ca. 5m vor mir. Es folgte ein kurzer aber knacker Drill und eine dralle 65er lag im Kescher. Etwas später hatte ich noch einen zweiten Kontakt der sich jedoch weit draussen lösen konnte.


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich sitz auch grad auf der Arbeit #q
War trotzdem heute in Ostholstein unterwegs 
weder auf der West noch Ostküste Nix,kein Kontakt
auch andere Kollegen haben kein Fisch. #c
Na war wohl mal wieder am falschen Ort oder zur falschen Zeit unterwegs.
Petri allen Fängern. Tolle Fische #6

Ach ja :in Dahme bin Ich doch tatsächlich von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert worden. Ist mir noch nie passiert.|bigeyes


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri! :m

Hey Dirk, endlich hat`s geklappt. :m Und dann noch fast in "meiner" Wanne! 

War gestern auch schnell mal los. Leider außer eine Untermaßige nichts bekommen. War aber ein schöner Tag. :m
Am Vormittag wehte noch ein schöner Wind (4 bf) aus WNW und es war auch noch eine leichte Strömung vorhanden. Am Nachmittag flaute der Wind dann leider ab und die Strömung tendierte gegen null. #d

Aber noch einen "Kapitalen" abgelichtet! 

Der Tino!!!  :m


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

meine letzten versuche an einem sehr bekannten, immer mehr als gut besuchten strand brachten zwar einige fische hervor, lediglich die größe ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig.
dazu noch jedesmal nen nassen; meine wathose hat langsam aber stetig den geist aufgegeben
heute sollte es anders werden. es galt die neue wathose einzuweihen. also machte ich mich auf an die küste und stellte dort fest, das außer mir keine menschenseele am strand war. von ca. 15.00h -17.30h fischte ich konzentriert gute 1,5km küste ab, jedoch ohne kontakt. dabei waren die bedingungen nicht schlecht: wind schräg von hinten, wasser leicht angetrübt, leichte welle.
gegen 17.30h dann die regierung angerufen:" komme jetzt nach hause. nichts zu holen. will nur noch einmal kurz richtig weit reinwaten um sicherzugehen, das die wathose auch wirklich dicht ist!" wärend des telefonats befand ich mich bereits auf dem rückweg. dann also "bis zum hals" ins wasser und nicht wirklich motiviert ein paar würfe gemacht. beim dritten wurf ein spinnstop und beim absacken rumste es heftig in der rute. augenblicke später wälzte sich ein ahnsehnlicher silberbarren an der oberfläche. hoffentlich sitzt der haken richtig schoß es mir durch den kopf während ich versuchte den fisch von den steinen fernzuhalten.doch nach einigen heftigen fluchten zappelte selbiger schließlich in den maschen meines keschers.
somit war die neue wathose gebührend eingeweit und ein erfolgreicher angeltag wurde beendet; 73cm, 4.5kg

ach ja, ob die wathose wirklich 100%ig dicht ist kann ich nicht genau sagen|kopfkrat, hab sie wohl vor aufregung und freude etwas naß gemacht...|bigeyes

allen fängern und nichtfängern petri heil
Aalonso


----------



## Angelgeiler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: heute 8.00-10.30 Uhr
Wo: Süssau
Wer: Ich alleine, keine Menschenseele weit und breit
Wind: schräg von achtern
Köder: Alles was die Köderbox zu bieten hatte
Fänge: Mal wieder ne Nullnummer

Das Wetter war zwar gut, die Sonne kam ab und zu mal durch aber es ließ sich keine Forelle verführen. Schade aber die milden Tage kommen ja zum we wieder richtig


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 2 Mal gesilbert!!!

1x 57 cm und 1x 54 cm sehr gut im Futter.....

Mehrere Nachläufer gehabt... Es rockt anständig....

Weitermachen... #6


----------



## Aalonso

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so jetzt gibts wieder von mirco aufs dach, weil ich wieder allein los war!|krach:
heute 7.30-12.00, 4 mal silber alle ca. 45cm, einige nachläufer gleicher größe.
kurios: eine forelle 70+ spielte regelrecht mit meinem blinker genau vor meinen füßen, ohne zuzupacken. ging fast eine min. lang. bewegte den blinker nur durch die rutenspitze hin und her und die forelle immer hinterher.

heute 15.30-18.00 zwei von 45, eine gute verloren.
bissen alle dicht am grund und ausschließlich beim absacken.

ach ja hatte noch einige sandaale als nachläufer, echt süß. die suchten wohl deckung hinterm blinker#c

allen fängern und nichtfängern petri heil


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute am geheimsten Geheimplatz einmal gesilbert. :m

Die schlanke 56er ging auf Springerfliege und beendete schlagartig meine beeindruckende Nullnummernserie. :l

Dafür durfte sie mir anschließend aus der Hand gleiten...every year the same procedure


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,

allen Fängern ein herzliches "Petri Heil" !!!

Ich hätte mich ja heute auch gerne zu den Reihen der Fänger gesellt aber dat wurde nix.

Strand: Weißenhaus

Angelzeit: 4.00h - 7.30 h 
ab ca. 6.00h "Kirmes mit Würstchenbude" 

Fische: Nix, Null, Nada

Köder: Blech + Beifänger

Morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag !!!

Schönes WE und Tight lines

Stephan


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern.

Heute bei mir von 7.00 - 15.00 Uhr nix.

Bernd


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schutenpiet und ich haben heute auch eine Nullnummer hingelegt.... Witzig war, dass die Mefos unsere Blinker immer angestubs haben, so dass wir teilweise den Kontakt zum Köder verloren haben... Bisse hatten wir aber nur 2...


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.
War heute von 10-12:30 und 16:00-18:00 los (Diedrichshagen). Es standen viele Leute im Wasser, aber anscheinend bei allen NIX.
Aber morgen gehts trotzdem wieder los...
Gruß
Mullet


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

heute in der Wismarbucht gut gefangen.

2 ca 40cm(released)
1 mal 46cm
1 mal 50cm
1 mal 70cm


Die 3 gröszeren Fische waren wohl sehr hungrig,
Blinker guckten nur knapp aus dem Maul..


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern,
Wer: Ich und Henni82
Wo: Stoltera/Meeschendorf
Wann: Den ganzen Tag
Wetter/Wind: Anfangs bedeckt, später Sonne pur,leichte Welle und zum Abend A****glatt.
Wasser: Klar

vermelde ne fette Nullnummer.
Diesmal im wunderschönen.....aber anscheinend fischleeren ....Meckpomm.
Zuerst Stoltera von 7oo-14oo, kein Kontakt. Anschließend Meeschendorf, bis auf vermeidliche Anstupser ebenso nix. Zu guter letzt wieder Stoltera, wo laut Meldung um und bei 50 Angler über den Tag verteilt, nix an Fisch ans Licht brachten.
Tja so kam es wie es kommen musste....bis 18oo, kein Kontakt.

Aber.....ich komme wieder.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## woern1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute auf Fehmarn, 14.30 - 17.30 h, Bojendorfer Strand,

auf verschiedene Blinker: nix

Kamen noch 2 Angler von Wallnau rübergewatet, soweit ich das mitgekriegt habe: Auch nix.

werner


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Fängern !
Wer: Ich und Papa
Wo:13.00-15.30uhr Wulfen 16.30-19.15 WSH
Wann: Heute14.03.09
Wetter/Wind: Anfangs Sonne später Regen ,leichte Welle und zum Abend Ententeich
Wasser: Klar :v
 nichts glatte null !!!  egal so ist das halt wird wieder besser#6


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@ Gallus, #h

Auch von mir ein dickes *Petri Heil* !!!

Waren gestern auch in der Wismarer Bucht unterwegs.
Von morgens 08:00 Uhr bis 10:30 Uhr an der Westseite ,
dann von 12:00 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr an der Südost Seite .
Vormittags mit 5 Anglern ohne Fischkontakt! |bigeyes
Null Strömung und relativ leichter Wind aus Süd.
Nachmittags mit 3 Anglern auch ohne Fischkontakt. #d

Sach mal Gallus, warst du vor uns auf den Stellen? |kopfkrat :q


----------



## GuidoOo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

heute kieler förde, wasser klar, von 8:30 bis 12  uhr!
Ebenfalls nichts-.-
Dafür konnte meine Watweste mal zeigen ,ob sie wirklich wasserdicht ist =)
Scheiss Steine!


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri den Erfolgreicheren !

Nachtrag zu Sa.

Wo: Steinbeck rechts weg 
Wann: Na gestern doch - so von 13.00 bis zum letzten Büchsenlicht
Wasser/Wind: ersteres Gin-klar und etwas über 4 Grad , Wind zu vernachlässigen ,
                   Dorfteichniveau
Womit: Blinker , das ganze Arsenal ; Fliege
Was: Null komma Nix , und so gings wohl den meisten , von Hören-sagen -Fischen wollen  wir hier mal nicht erst anfangen .


----------



## j-c-w

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey,

gestern liefs bei uns (Kumpel und ich) echt gut, 4 Meerforellen und zwei Bisse 
Größte ca 60 cm |supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wir waren gestern zu dritt auf Fehmarn.Erst Wallnau,dann Meschendorf und dann Teichhof,wir hatten nicht einen Biss...Echt unglaublich,wir haben von morgens halb acht bis nachmittags fünf Uhr gefischt.


----------



## nilz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war am WE in und um Heiligenhafen unterwegs,man das ist da ja noch so was von tot.Wo stecken denn die bloß die dicken Fische?
Viele Angler und keine Fische habe ich gesehen...tja kann ja nur besser werden  #h.

N.


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

da es an den Ostseestränden ja zum Teil zugeht wie beim Heringsangeln, zieht es uns jetzt wieder öfter zum Mefoangeln an die Schlei.
Heute gab es eine silberblanke Meerforelle mit 44cm für meine Frau. Mehrere Anfasser gab es dazu. Schade , das ich mich dafür entschieden hatte die Couch zu bewachen. 
Von mir ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



j-c-w schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gestern liefs bei uns (Kumpel und ich) echt gut, 4 Meerforellen und zwei Bisse
> Größte ca 60 cm |supergri


Moin,Männers wir haben uns gestern unterhalten. Bei mir lief es gestern nicht so gut.....aber heute an gleicher Stelle zu dritt SECHZEHN!!!! MEFOS, Junge Junge Junge das war GEIEEEEL|uhoh:|supergri!!! Einige dürfen natürlich wieder schwimmen ist ja klar.Köder war heute hansen fight Grün/Gelb. Also vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.PS:Gute stelle wa.Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## woern1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute Nachmittag auf Fehmarn: Marienleuchte --> nix, Wasser ist schön klar, die See ruhig, das Wetter naja..
aber das wird noch.

#h

werner


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann mal dickes Petri den Fängern!

Ich muss mich leider ebenfalls in die Reihe der (anscheinend doch recht vielen) Nichtfänger dieses WE einreihen. War am Samstach morgen bei der Bootsrampe neben dem Bächle , schönstes Wetter aber nicht eine Flosse zu sehen bekommen.  Interessant war auch, dass ich von meinem Stein aus das Wasser vor mir recht gut sehen konnte, und da war ebenfalls noch überhaupt nichts los. Keine Tangläufre, keine Tobste...Was sollten also die Forellen dort? Anscheindend war der Trick am Wochenende, die Tobse zu suchen, und dann zu kassieren. Aber jagene Möven waren ebesowenig zu sehen wie Taucher. Nur Eiderenten, und die verraten nichts...Um mich herum noch ca. 6 weitere Frühaufsteher, die aber während meiner Anwesenheit anscheinend auch keinen Fischkontakt hatten...Wär ich man Freitag gefahren |supergri

Felix


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 1 Mal gesilbert!!!

Ne süsse 39,9iger wollte raus. Hab sie zurück geschickt...

Weitermachen...#6


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !!* 
*Wann:*14.3 und 15.3
*Wer:* Freund und ich
*Wo:* Großenbroder Fähre,Staberhuk,15.3 Strukkamphuk
*Womit:* Blinker und Springerfliege
*Wetter:*14.3 nachmittags sonnig, 15.3 morgens ein wenig Regen dann diesig und Nebel
*Wasser:*klar 
*Wind:* 14.3 sehr wenig aus Süd,15.3 morgens aus West dann leichter Nordwestwind
*Was:*15.3 morgens bei noch Westwind 43er Mefo

Der Fisch hatte neben 2 Sandaalen auch einen Fischbandwurm in sich.Wer kann mir was zum Verzehr sagen?
Oder wo finde ich was darüber im Board?


----------



## flexxxone

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



xt10000 schrieb:


> So, auf Fünen läufts jetzt richtig. Gestern gabs 3 Untermaßige, heute 3 Untermaßige plus 2 maßige! So kanns weitergehen!




kann ich leider nich bestätigen... :c

war mit meinem Vater vom 07. bis zum 13. auf Fünen... ein einziger Biss bei Galsklint und das war's...

angeblich soll ja im Odense Fjord zwischen 07. und 11. richtig was los gewesen sein - nur bei uns nich

wir waren in Strib, in Galsklint, unter den beiden Brücken bei Middelfart, in Roileklint, Baring und Vejlby Strand, auf Helnaes und im Odense Fjord aber außer diesem einen Biss - nüscht #c

wahrscheinlich haben wir auf der falschen Seite angefangen...#
an dem 13. waren bestimmt 40-50 Angler unterwegs - hab aber nur drei gesehen die jeweils einen Fisch gefangen haben...

dachte eigentlich, dass es warm genug gewesen sein müsste...

na ja, muss ich wohl nochmal ein paar tausend Würfe machen... nächstes Jahr.


also dann Petri an alle Fänger und weiterhin viel Glück!

flexxx


----------



## optimax

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Samstag 14.03.09
Wo : Kiel
Was : Nichts aber dafür gleich alle die wir getroffen haben
Womit : Fliege 
Wasser : arschkalt ca. 3,5 grad
Wind : aus südlichen Richtungen
wenn das Wetter es zuläßt werde ich wohl am komenden We mal einen Gedanken an die Ost-ostsee verschwenden.
petri für alle Fänger !!
oliver


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:15.3.
Wer: KielerKarl und ich
Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Womit: Fight in rot schwarz, spiro und wurm
Wetter: bedeckt, nebel, teilweise nieselregen
Wasser: klar 
Wind: unterschiedlich star, aber in die förde rein
Was: KielerKarl 3 Stück(größte55cm) und eine verloren, ich 0... nur ein nächläufer und eine verloren
Lief sehr gut... mussten leider schon ziemlich früh aufhören.. sonst wäre für mich vllt. auch noch eine drin gewesen.. das nächste mal vllt....


----------



## Freelander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:15.3.
Wer: Ich mal ganz alleine und in geheimer Mission unterwegs:q
Wo:HB danach BD inner Bucht
Womit:Snaps in rot schwarz,Boss weiß mit Pink und Springerfliege 

Wasser: 5cm kalt

Was:73er eiskaltes Ostseesilber und  noch ne schöne 54er.
       41er durfte wieder schwimmen.#hBis sie größer ist.

Nächste Woche Urlaub mal sehen was noch geht#6.


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aktuelle SMS-Fangmeldung:

Wann: vor 10 Minuten :q
Wer: Mein Dad + Kunde
Wo: Im Wasser
Womit: "Marzipanschweinchen" 
Wetter: Porno
Wasser: klar 
Wind: Nord 2 - 3
Was: 2 x 70 cm und dick wie Gerda :vik:

Foto folgt...


----------



## Marcel1409

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Kleiner Nachtrag und Bilderz |uhoh: !!!

Mein Dad 5 |bigeyes und unser Kunde 3 #6 !!!


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

da hier ja mal wieder action ist :q
hab ich mal ne fangmeldung #6
heute in wh gewesen |supergri um 6 uhr im wasser gewesen  super kein wind reichlich fisch an der oberfläche #6
na den 3 wurf kontakt klatsch 5 sec weg #q danach ein anderen angler  gesehen 55 cm silber blank 
nachmittags noch ein fliegenfischer gesehen 52cm silber blank :q
und jetzt zu mir 

ich hab ne richtige fette NULLNUMMER |supergri
*lg andre *


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:Heute, 21.03.09
Woahme
Wer:Ich 
Wind:3 N/W
Womit:Blech, alles was da war
Fang: 1 ca. 35 Mefo (schwimmt), |bigeyes1 Hornhecht (ca 40cm)|bigeyes

Leider war nicht mehr drin , aber ich weiß bis jetzt noch nicht, was der Hornhecht da wollte... War aber ganz witzig, vorallem wenn man nicht damit rechnet|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute heute zu 4 los gewesen |supergri was soll ich sagen an 3 stränden ne glatte null :vlg andre 
ich will das es wärmer wird 
revend schön das du da warst #6das schreit nach wiederholung 
und gallus war nett dich mal  mal privat gesehen zu haben auch wir müssen mal den osten unsicher machen :vik:
oki doki 
ich hoffe es kommen noch geile bilder von fetten trutten hier rein :gwaren ja reichlich leute im wasser


----------



## eggeuser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo an alle hier, war am WE auf Kurzurlaub in Güstrow und natürlich zum Angeln an der Küste. Es war ein Traum-WE.

Wann: Samstag 21.03.09
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Wer: na ich 
Wind: West 4-5
Womit: ist zu sehen
Wie Groß: 51 cm
Warum: ich war endlich mal dran

Es war übrigens meine allererste. :vik::vik::vik:

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil an Euch alle

Chris


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: 20.03.2009
wo: zwischen süssau und großenbrode 
wer: ich
zeit: 15.00-15.45 uhr
fänge: blanke 71er, 4,5kg 

wollt nur mal n stündchen blinkern, nach ner halben stunde n hammerbiss auf meinen 16gr boss in orange/gelb ... so langsam läufts bei mir  bilder folgen noch....

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 26.03.09 14.00-19.00
Wer: Ich
Wo: DK Als
Wasser: zu trüb
Womit: Stripper und Springerfliege
Was: 1mal ca 40 und zurück + 2 Nachläufer
Warum: Ich bin süchtig!!

Was noch: Werde am WE noch einen Versuch unternehmen! Ansonsten allen Fängern und Nichtfängern ein dickes Petri.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Blechkate

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo,

nach schier endlosen Tagen, Wochen ja Monaten geht es bei mir auch wieder voran. Vorgestern hat sich eine knapp maßige Mefo dazu entschieden mich von meinen Winterdepressionen zu erlösen. Zur Belohnung wurde sie im Wasser abgehakt und in die Freiheit entlassen. Gestern dann eine wirklich gute 60+ dran gehabt. Leider nach kurzem aber schönem Kampf ausgestiegen. Egal, endlich mal wieder Fischkontakt.
Gerade den Wetterbericht studiert, scheint so als das pünktlich zur Sommerzeit der Frühling kommen soll. Das wäre doch mal was. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Boddenangler27

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War gestern Nachmittag mit meinem alten Herren auf Rügen los.
Die ersten 2Stunden hatten wir nicht einen Kontakt,aber danach standen wir im Fisch.4Mefos so um die 50cm konnten wir landen und leider auch 4 gute im Drill verloren,viele Bisse konnten wir auch nicht richtig verwerten.
Köder waren Falkfisch Witch-orange/silber und Zocker in schwarz/rot.
Fotos konnte ich leider nicht machen,ich Dussel hatte die Cam vergessen#q

Wünsch euch anderen noch ein dickes Petri und viel Spaß bei der MefoJagd.:m


----------



## FischermanII

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so Leute mein Urlaub ist vorbei :c:c:c

wann 20.3.    18-20 Uhr
Wo: Teufelsschlucht Rerik
Was: eine 40er (schwimmt wieder munter und fröhlich)
Auf Was: Hansen Flash 16gr ROT/SILBER

wann 26.3.    14-16Uhr
Wo: Teufelsschlucht
Was: 2verlohren

Wann  27.3.   12-18:30
Wo: Teufelsschlucht
Was: 2 mal Silber meine erste maßige |stolz:und noch 2 verlohren leider aber naja
Auf Was: Hansen Flash 20gr. ROT/SCHWARZ

Warum: Weil mich das Fieber erfasst hat.

ICH WILL WIEDER AN DIE KÜSTE!!!!#:


----------



## Yak_Jonas

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 28.03.09, 08:00-09:30 Uhr

Wo: Eitz

Wer: Na Ich

Wind: Süd Südost mit ca. 8 Knoten

Womit: Spöket, Hansen Flash

Wie Groß: mhh, Keine Ahnung. Sie ist ungefähr 200 meter vor mir gesprungen. Das sie nicht bei mir an die Angel wollte lag wohl an meinen Wurfkünsten, also im Klartext nichts an der Angel gehabt.

Warum:Bin aufgewacht weil mir die Sonne ins Gesicht schien, da hielt ich es für eine gute Idee mich ein bisschen in die Ostsee zu stellen vorm frühstücken. |supergri

Bis die Tage


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Sa. von 6.00-ca.15.00
Wer : Ich solo
Wo :  Steinbeck , Wohlenberger Wieck
Wind : südlich , dann auf SO drehend , zunehmend , Wasser von allen Seiten
Wasser : (das von unten ) 4,5 -5 Grad , kommt so langsam in interessante Bereiche
Was : 2 knapp MV-maßige , `ne ca. 35 er , alle auf  Kupfer
         auf Fliege leider nix
Warum : irgendwann muß es ja nu mal richtig abgehen 

nächste Woche 3 Tage Urlaub #a  ( die Fischer hoffentlich auch ) ...


----------



## hawken

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute  
Wo : An meinem Bevorzugten Angelplatz .
Womit : 18 gr. Spöket

1 mal 43er Ostsee Silber .
zwischen 11 und 12.30 Uhr.
Bei Strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann : Heute, 13-16.30Uhr

Wer : Mein Vater und ich

Wo : Kieler Förde

Wind : null

Wasser : realtiv klar

Was : Ich: nur einen Biss udn einen Nachläufer... Mein Vater: 2x silber (56cm und 62cm) ein Aussteiger und noch einen Biss

Warum: Bei dem Wetter muss man einfach los!!!

PS:Beim Ausnehmen hat mein Vater Spannende entdeckungen gemacht. Die Kleinere Forelle hatte einen ganzen Hering im Magen und die große einen Hecht!! Sachen gibts|bigeyes


----------



## bewillknevill

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Leute!!
nach geschätzten 10 nullnummern hat es endlich wieder geklappt:vik:
Heute morgen in aller früh los an ne´ kyst, angekommen und beeilt in die klamotten reinzukommen. Was sich nach ca 15 würfen auch gleich gelohnt hat, ne´schöne 40ér die aber leider irgentwie aus der hand gerutscht ist|uhoh:. Naja fängt ja gut an, dachte ich mir, als ich ganz heiß den wobbler wieder richtung horizont feuerte. Keine 5 min später zuppelte wieder was, konnte aber nicht weiter verwertet werden, schnell mein kumpel der gerade neben mir war bescheid gesagt das er mal vor mich werfen solle, aber bei ihm wollt sie auch nicht. Naja weiterfischen angesagt, da wurd es erstmal ruhig um uns und es ging nichts mehr, also haben wir ein bischen pause gemacht! Nach der pause entschieden wir uns dafür ein bißchen mehr strecke zu machen und liefen den strand ca 2-3km runter. Ins wasser eingestiegen und da hab ich gleich beim zweiten wurf nen guten biß bekommen aber nur kurz die bremse gehört die laut ihre "Musik" gespielt hat und dann wars das auch schon wieder. So ein riesiger *********** dachte ich nur, aber war schon wieder am werfen in die gleiche richtung und da zuppelte es auch schon wieder zwar nicht so doll aber immerhin dachte ich mir, 2min später hielt ich eine kleine freche mefo in der hand die zufälliger weise mir gleich aus der hand gesprungen ist. danach haben wir noch ein bischen intensiver die stelle befischt wobei die nette damme die mir gleich die schnur von der rolle riß sich aber nicht weiter überreden ließ das gleiche nochmal zu tun. Als wir denn kurz vorm ausgangspunkt waren hüpfte mein kumpel ganz komisch durch das wasser und rief mir was zu was ich aber nicht verstand, da hatte er aber auch schon einen fisch in der hand. Der war aber leider noch gefärbt und wurde gleich wieder entlassen, damit hatten wir einen schönen abschluß und haben uns am strand ein bißchen ausgeruht und sind denn wieder gen heimat aufgebrochen


----------



## Marian 25469

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Sportsfreunde.

Da ich alleine los war, habe ich mal wieder nach ca. 3 Jahren die  Blechpeitsche ausgepackt und mit Spiro gefischt.
Abgesehen davon das es ein geiles Wetter war, ist sogar eine Trutte hängengeblieben, Bild gibt's keines, die kleine schwimmt wieder #6 

Habe sonst noch ein paar Impressionen mitgebracht und ein paar nicht unwichtige Ahhhhhh's und Ohhhhh's  

Ahhhhhhh: Die Seeringelwürmer sind aktiv, es lohnt sich auch mal in die Nacht reinzufischen.
Ohhhhhhh: Mittlerweile sind auch die Tobiasfische unterwegs, kleine Schwärme, Tobis sind ca. 8-10 cm.


Meine Kleine habe ich auf Oliv/Weiß gefangen ( Tobiimitat ) und am Süsswassereinlauf ( Klassisch für diese Jahreszeit/Wassertemperatur )



PS: Spiro hätte ich mir sparen können, die Kleine hat in Fliegenwurfweite gebissen.


Hier mal ein paar Bildchen


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

.....waren Heute auf Fehmarn. 2 Mefos,3 Dorsche und eine große habe ich leider verloren..
Gruß 
Wolfgang


----------



## Bonifaz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren gestern auch bei Boltenhagen, hatten aber 6h kein Biß und bei uns war zeitweise der NO zu doll (bis 5 bft) #c

Am Montag auch schon Nullnummer...:c:


----------



## steven23883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute 3.4. 4.30-8.00 Uhr|schlafen

Wo: Eitz 

Womit: Alles was die Box her gab:m

Was: Nix aber auch garnichts#c


Leider heute meine 14 nullnummer in diesem jahr hin gelegt :c irgendwie wollten die mefos heute nicht an meine rute obwohl viel bewegung auf dem wasser war und die mefo´s ca. 30-50meter vor mir mehrmals gesprungen sind... ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.... ich glaube ich muß mir mal ne mefo auszeit nehmen da meine motivation momentan am boden ist.....


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute morgen von 6.30 Uhr bis 7.15 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht eine 40er Mefo und 4 Bisse danach bis zum Mittag keinen Zupfer mehr aber ein Hammageiles Wetter


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War gestern abend auch wieder los. Geiles Wetter, geiler Tag. :vik:
2x Silber verhaftet (46 und 47 cm) :q, 1x released (ca. 46 cm), 1 Nachläufer. Alle auf Snaps grün/gelb 20 g.
Mein alter Chef auch eine (47 cm).
Zur besten Zeit in der Dämmerung mußten wir los, die Arbeit rief. #c

Wo: ..... 
Wetter: sonnig, 12°C, Wind NO 3- (4?), leicht auflandig
Wasser: leicht getrübt
Uhrzeit: 17.00-19.30 Uhr


----------



## lachenderhecht707

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Mathias war bei dir auf dem Reefel am 01.04.(kein Aprilscherz) 3 Mefo 42 cm 46 cm
und eine Untermaßige (mit Küßchen zurück ) am 09.04/14.04 bin ich wieder in deiner Nähe.
Was toll war die Hochzeit der Seeringel-Würmer(soetwas habe ich noch nie gesehen,naja
da kommt der Spruch wieder zum tragen ( wie beim fischen )man muß nur zur richtigen ZEIT
am richtigen FLECK sein .Einen Gruß aus Kassel


----------



## Svenno 02

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Gestern 15:10-18:30 Uhr

Wo: Brodten

Womit: Snaps, Hansen Flash, Hansen Kingtrout, Stripper

Was: Gar nichts, noch nicht mal nen Nachläufer, viel kraut

War aber hammageiles Kaiserwetter


----------



## Andy Antitackle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 04.04.2009
Wo:    Weissenhaus
Zeit:   6 - 10 Uhr
Köder: Blech (Snaps Grün-Gelb, Rot-Schwarz, Hansen Fight)

Fänge: Glatte Nullnummer

Aber:  Viel Fisch morgens bei Dämmerung unterwegs gewesen. Der einzige Fisch halbwegs in Reichweite ist gesprungen bevor ich im Wasser war.
Ausgenutzt hat das einer mit dem Belly Boot der ungefähr 
70m vor mir 4 Stück am Band hatte.
Zwei maßige verhaftet, eine kleine zurück und einen Aussteiger und das alles vor meiner Nase #q.
Toll fand ich übrigens den Fliegenfischer der am großen Riff stand und nicht mehr weiter angeln konnte, weil zwei Belly Boot Angler sich mit Fliegenrute genau vor seine Nase auf das Riff gesetzt haben und er vom Ufer eine Lange Nase gemacht hat.
Vom Ufer aus wurde während meiner Zeit
augenscheinlich nichts gefangen.

Petri allen Fängern !

Andy Antitackle

:vik:


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute 16-19.30 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht...............4 Bisse und eine 55er ist hängen geblieben............bei dem Wetter einfach nur Spass pur.


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,moin Mefogemeinde!
War gestern auch mal wieder ein Tag am Wasser.Hammergeiles Wetter...........!
Woahme,vom Strand und vom Belly Boat
Wann:Gestern von 5:30Uhr-17:00Uhr
Was: Morgens ein Aussteiger vom Strand,dann 3xDorsch(55,67,69)vom Belly und gegen abend noch 1xSilber(48cm)vom Strand 
Womitorsch auf Gummi gelb/rot,Mefo auf Spöket schwarz/blau
Warum:wollte endlich mal vom Belly aus was fangen
Der Hammer war die Mefo,wirklich kein Spruch beim ersten Wurf war der Knüppel krumm.Glück braucht der Mensch,somit allen die ans Wasser kommen wünsch ich krumme Knüppel!
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Aalthorsten

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin auch ich habe die Saison 2009 erfreulich eröffnet.
Dabei durfte ich heute meine allererste Meerforelle :vik: drillen.
Ich bin infiziert !!!!

Wann: heute
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ich und mein Kumpel
Wind: West 4
Womit: Möre Silda 22gr.
Wie Groß: 42cm und 38cm sie durften wieder schwimmen
Warum: Weil das Wetter so Geil war


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 4.4.09 von 16:30-22:30
Wo: wsh
Wer: ich und der alte
Wind: heftig  
Womit: snaps 25gr rot/schwarz mit springerfliege , spökets 18g blau/silber grün/silber ab 20:30 bis 22:30 schwarz blinker und wobbler und spiro mit zigarre 
Wie Groß: eine um 21:40 im drill verloren
Warum:wollten einfach nur angeln
aber egal wir geben nicht auf!!! es muss doch mal richtig  in der rute knallen #c


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Gestern 17 -20 uhr Uhr

Wo: Lübecker Bucht

Womit: Snaps 20 g und Stripper 15 g je grün/weiss

Was:  3x silber gefangen, 2x nur|wavey: und wech war sie 
         div Nachläufer und zupfer,  entnommen feiste 47 runde cm

Mageninhalt:Tobse und Kleingetier


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann :heute von SA bis14.00

Wo: Steinbecker Gegend

Was:ein eindrucksvoller Biß weiter draußen , eine ca.45er , dann einfach nur Wurftraining
       bei viel zu langweiligem schönem Wetter


Womit: Fiske irgendwie grünsilber


----------



## be1n

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ersma petri allen fängern!

wo: mein inselchen, oben
wind: ja nicht wenig - seite bis schräg auflandig
wann: 11-13.30uhr
was: schöne 46er, ne gute nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen & ne perücke aufer multi gabs noch gratis...köderwechsel ohne bremsnachstellung#q

warum: warum nicht:gbei dem wetter

schönen gruß an alle mann


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ein Schöner Angelnachmittag war das heute in Heiligenhafen. Tolles Wetter und sogar 3x Mefo gedrillt. Nur die größe war nicht ganz so schön. 2x 38cm schwimmen wieder und 1x 41cm hab ich dann nach einigem Zögern doch mitgenommen um sie morgen in Butterschmalz schwimmen zu lassen.


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Ich habe mich vom 3. bis 5.4. mit der Fliegenpeitsche an der Apenrader Bucht rumgetrieben.

*Freitag:* 17.00 bis 23.00 Uhr, Wind aus Ost, 2-3, abflauend 0, Kaiserwetter. Im Wasser war viel Leben, Seeringler, Tobis und jede Menge Kleinzeug. Ab der Abenddämmerung waren auch einige Mefos an der Oberfläche zu sehen, aber meine Fliegen haben sie nicht interessiert.

*Samstag:* 5.30 bis 11.00 Uhr und 15.00 bis 21.30 Uhr, morgens Ententeich, dann leichter Ost bis Südost, strahlender Sonnenschein. Nachmittags endlich Westwind um 3 und bewölkt. In der Abenddämmerung eine untermaßige, einen Aussteiger, ein Nachläufer. Über den Tag verteilt habe ich mehrmals Schweinswale beobachten können.

*Sonntag:* 5.30 bis 12.30 Uhr, West um 3, morgens klarer Himmel, ab 8.30 bewölkt bis ca. 11.30, dann kam die Sonne wieder durch. Auch heute waren wieder einige Wale zu sehen.
In den drei Stunden, in denen es bewölkt war, war massig Fischaktivität, allerdings hatte ich irgendwie die Seuche.:c Ich hatte mindestens zehn bis zwölf Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte oder die mir nach wenigen Sekunden wieder ausgestiegen sind. Außerdem hatte ich mehrere Nachläufer, die größte, die erst direkt unter meiner Rutenspitze abdrehte, schätze ich auf etwa 60 cm. Ich konnte lediglich zwei Untermaßige verhaften, die direkt im Wasser schonend abgehakt wurden. Es waren noch einige andere Angler am Strand, die einige Fische lnden konnten, wovon mindestens die Hälfte wieder zurück ins Wasser durfte.
Nachdem die Sonne wieder herausgekommen war, war es vorbei mit der Beißerei und ich bin schließlich zur Frustbewältigung an den Forellenpuff in Arrild gefahren, wo vier Regenbogen mit insgesamt sieben Kilo Gewicht mich wieder glücklich stimmten.

*Fazit:* Ein schöner Wochenendtrip, auch ohne Silber. Es ist schon immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viel entspannter und rücksichtsvoller in Dänemark gefischt wird und wieviel mehr sich die Angler an den Stränden verteilen, ohne dass sich auf die Pelle gerückt wird. Ich unterhielt mich am Sonntag zum Beispiel mit einem Fliegenfischer, der etwa 50 Meter rechts von mir fast vom Ufer aus einen Fisch angeworfen hatte, der sich an der Oberfläche gezeigt hatte. Er hat sich anschließend quasi bei mir entschuldigt, dass er so "nah" bei mir gefischt hat, normalerweise, würden sie hier mehr Abstand einhalten. An den Stränden Ostholsteins, wo ich sonst meist fische, kann man ja schon froh sein, wenn nicht 20 Meter neben einem jemand plötzlich bis zum Bauch ins Wasser rennt.

Gruß und frohe Ostern!

Martin


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Waren heute zwischen Travemünde und Dahme unterwegs, an drei unterschiedlichen Plätzen.
3 Mefos sind hängen geblieben,  eine davon hat gleich alle Seeringler von sich gegeben, gebissen auf 3 unterschiedliche Blinker, Farbe, Form und Gewicht jeweils, so das daraus nur abzuleiten ist.............wenn sie da sind und wollen .......................


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Auch heute kam Bewegung in meine Rute. Sie hat mal wieder gezuckt.:vik:

Nur die Größe lässt immer noch zu wünschen über. Hätte gerne mal was ü50. Der Drill muss ja dann Hammer sein, wenn die kleinen schon so gut arbeiten...

Wann: heute zwischen 15:00 und 19:00Uhr
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: ich
Wind: ja, etwas, ziemlich schräg auflandig.
Womit: Blech blau/silber.
Wie Groß: 43cm und 45cm
Warum: Weil ich gerade hier bin.

Ich hab nur Probleme beim Keschern im Wasser. Meine Arme scheinen zu kurz zu sein. Muss mir das unbedingt mal bei anderen anschauen.
Nach dem Biss bin ich im Drill halt zum Strand zurückgewatet.
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## seatrout61

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Konnte heute um 18.00 Uhr eine hungrige 55er auf Hansen Flash 16g Grün-schwarz verhaften.


----------



## donlotis

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich bin im Moment wieder einmal mit Member MefoProf auf Fyn unterwegs und das endlich auch wieder erfolgreich!
Die ersten drei Tage gab es fast keinen Biss und auch keine Nachläufer o.ä. Dann aber wendete sich das Blatt: Die Fische beißen nun auch in Ufernähe, gestern konnten MefoProf und ich innerhalb von nur fünf Minuten jeder eine schöne 60er landen, heute kamen dann zwei 50er dazu.
Mal sehen, was die nächsten Tage noch so bringen, hier erstmal ein paar Bilder.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nolfravel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Ich war vom 5.4 bis 9.4 in DK.Kleine Belt...
Hat noch nicht wirklich gerockt.
Ich hab eine 40er (Schonmaß ist in DK 40cm, und sie war die erste an der neuen Rute weshalb sie mit musste), und 2 um die 45cm noch abgeschickt.
Die 40er hat auf nen blau-weißen Hansen Fight gebissen.
Und sie hatte einen Transponder in der Bauchhöhle.
Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute ich bin auf fehmarn 
dasgeht hier ab wie schmitz katze :vik:heute habe ich schon 3 fische gesehen eine stealhead von über 50cm|bigeyes und 2 meerforellen von 50bis60cm |bigeyes leider nicht bei mir #q egal ich war erst spät auf der insel #q dafür werde ich morgen früh richtig angreifen :vik:der wecker wird um 5uhr klingeln |bigeyes denn erst mal die bekloppen wecken hennrik 82,thomas 090883 ,franky ,und natürlich die fishbohne :vik:ich werdeberichten was geht natürlich oki doki 
lg andre :vik:
ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLE FROHE OSTERN UND DICKE EIER :vik:ODER SOLLICH SAGEN FETTE TRUTTEN #6BIS DANN


----------



## Arneboss

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

Wann: Heute 9.4.09 gegen 7:30 Uhr
Wo: Stoltera
Wer: ich allein
Wind:Anfangs drei später gegen null
Womit: Spirolino und Seeringelwurmnachbildung
Wie groß: vielleicht 45 cm, kam leider nicht mehr zum messen,
denn direkt vorm Kescher hatte sie plötzlich keine Lust mehr mit zu kommen und war weg wie weg!!! #q
Danach ging nichts mehr:v


----------



## Fish&Chips

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 09.04.09 zwischen 9:00 und 15:00Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn Katarinenhof
Wer: ich
Wind: Null bis nichtig (oder so um die 2)
Womit: Blech silber.
Wasser: War (gefühlt) im Schritt kalt, als die Neoprenhose dort "durchlässig" wurde...:c
Wie Groß: 44cm (ist mir aus den Fingern geglitten) und 47cm (wird geräuchert)
Warum: Frauchen sagte, ich soll mich mal "entspannen" |kopfkrat
Klappte nicht, da zuviel Adrenalin |supergri

Nach langer Durststrecke endlich wieder Fisch, und dann auch noch gleich 2 Stk. Die erste war die erste dieses Jahr, darum darf sie wieder schwimmen (und weil auch unter meinem persönlchem Mindestmaß von 45cm). Sie soll mich in drei Jahren wieder besuchen...|rolleyes


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 10.04.09 von 4:30-8:15Uhr
Wo:Wsh
Wer: Ich,Steven,Rabbi
Wind: 2
Womit: Blech,Spiro-Fliege 
Wasser: Klar
Was:Nichts kein Kontakt
Warumachten wenn wir schon mal so früh am Wasser stehen klappt es vieleicht|pfisch:und es wurden schön vor der schnautze  wieder mal netze aufgestellt sogar in wurfweite sollte halt nicht sein !!!
morgen geht es wieder vom boot aus los mal schauen ob es knallt


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 11.04.09 von 6:00-8:00Uhr
Wo:Kieler Bugt
Wer: Ich, da Besuch Wathoise vergessen hatte
Wind: 0-2, Ostish, mit Welle
Womit: Blech & Beifinger
Wasser: Glitzi
Was:Silberfisch 43cm
Warum:Weils besser ist als sich den ganzen Tag zu ärgern, dass man nicht los war.

Nachdem ich gestern mit diversen anderen Gesinnungskollegen bei perfektem Wetter die Hochzeit der Seeringelwürmer gesucht und verpasst habe, durfte ich heute selbst ein Schäfchen ins trockene führen. Es misst zwar nur 43cm, war aber wohlgenährt und silberblank und das erste nach einer langen Mario Gomez Phase. Also darf es sich heute Abend den Grill von innen anschauen :q

Interessanterweise habe ich mich gegen die Massenaufläufe an den üblichen verdächtigen Orten entschieden und für einen kleinen Secret Spot mit Sandbank und Tobsen. Bingo! So war es dann auch der Heringsfarbene MöSi, der den Einschlag brachte, übrigens Dank Rosis Überzeugungsarbeit mit Einzelhaken. Geht also doch 

Ich freue mich schon, wenn ich Morgen die zweite Halbzeit präsentieren darf ))

Ach ja, da ich die Kamera mal wieder vergessen hatte gibts nur ein Küchenfoto |evil:


----------



## gallus

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nabend,

war heute mit -Kraft 67-,-Smith 37- und dessen 
Kumpel Tobias in der Wismarbucht unterwegs.

Bei Sonnenaufgang gab´s reichlich Kontakte, 
leider waren es meist Untermaszige Fische.(rel)

Auszer die dicke Trutte von -Kraft67-:
Ein 74cm Torpedo!:vik:


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin !

Wann : 5.00 - 10.00
Wo : Wismarbucht 
Wer :Gallus , Smithy , `n Bekannter von ihm , ich
Wind : Ost , leicht bis sehr trübes Wasser
Womit : was von Falkfish in schwarz-rot
Was : ein silbernes Osterei , und `n schönes (s.o.) 74 cm , 4,4 kg , lieferte einen klasse   Drill , sprang sogar zwei mal komplett raus 
Warum : siehe Bilder von Gallus ...
(noch mal special thanx an gallus)

@ Hansen Fight : der guckt immer so , wenn er abgelichtet wird; die Nacht zuvor bestand nur aus einer Stunde Schlaf , wichtig ist aber eigentlich der Hauptakteur in 
silber , das Lächeln des glücklichen Fängers ist mehr eine Sache tief im Inneren  :q


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: gestern, 18.00 bis 20.30 Uhr
Wo: Brotdener Ufer
Wer: Ich
Wind: erst 3-4 bft O bis SO, später 2 
Wasser: trüb, hohe Wellen, viel Kraut
Womit: Falkfish rot-schwarz
Was: Silber 42cm, durfte wieder schwimmen!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen 06:00 bis 08:00
Wo: Baja Eckernförda
Wetter: Schön
Was: Aussteiger ca. 50cm #q#q#q
Warum schon wieder: Weil der Fisch gestern so legger schmeckte...


Moin Jungs, erstmal Danke für die Petris, und fast hätte ich in der 2. Halbzeit einen ordentlichen draufgesetzt. Was für ein skurriler Morgen...

Bei perfekten Bedingungen, leicht auflandig, ordentlich Welle, grau aber ohne loses Kraut mit Ex-Boardie Goozee bei Sonnenaufgang in der Eckernförder Bucht am Wasser, um uns erst einmal direkt vor unseren Blinkern in Wurfweite von einem ausgewachsenen Seehund begrüssen zu lassen. Hab ich dort bislang noch nie gesehen. Danach bin ich noch fast auf eine Scholle im Flachwasser getreten, und letztendlich konnte ich nach ca. 1 Stunde rumgeblinkere noch einen heftigen Biss verwerten, der sich als kampfstarke ca. 50er Mefo herausstellte und nach ordentlich Rabatz sich direkt vor meinem Kescher mit einem letzten Sprung wieder Richtung Freiwasser verabschiedete und meinen Blinker Richtung eigenen Kopf schnellen liess...Danach flog mein Kescher begleitet von schweren Flüchen Richtung Strand. Es erübrigt sich, zu sagen, dass danach nichts mehr ging, und hätte ich die Mefo gestern ebenfalls verloren, das Osterfest wäre gelaufen gewesen. So bleibt ein ungutes Gefühl im Magen und die Hoffnung auf die nächsten Male...

Und das Fazit: Für Mario Gomez wäre das ein Freistoss von der Mittellinie gegen den Pfosten gewesen!!!

Reverend Mefo


----------



## MeFo-Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen!

Ich war auch endlich mal wieder los...

Wann     : heute 19.00 bis 21.30
Wo        : Vejle Fjord bei Munkebjerg, DK
Wind      : NO max. 2
Wetter   : sonnig, später eher dunkel
Wasser   : glasklar, Ententeich
Womit    : Filur 12gr. in grün/schwarz, Boss 16gr. silber/schwarz 
Was       : zwei von ca. 15cm, eine 35er und ne richtige Kirsche
               während ihrer Flugshow verloren#q#q#q#q


----------



## Borstenwurm

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 13.4.09
Wo: Habernis Riff
Wer: Ich und ein Kumpel
Was: Mefo von 75cm, 3,91kg, noch leicht angefärbt; 1 Untermaßige
Womit: Braune Magnus an der Sbiromontage
Wind: Ost
Wetter: Sonnig mit Schleierwolken

Es waren jede Menge Mefos unterwegs. Im Drill habe ich eine weitere große Mefo verloren. Scheinen zur Zeit viele große Fische unterwegs zu sein


----------



## carphunterNRW

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,

letzte Woche in Kappeln gewesen und unser neues Boot ausprobiert (Nicht zum Heringe Angeln|bla.

Dorsch mau wie noch nie!!! Nur ganz vereinzelte Bisse beim Schleppen.Bei Windstärke 2-3 aus südöstlicher Richtung auf Mefo im Flachwasser (3-4 Meter) probiert. Nach ca. 1 Stunde hatte ich einen knallharten Biss und der Fisch hat wirklich gut gekämpft. Hab noch Schwein gehabt weil die Forelle kurz nach dem Biss in hochgeschwindigkeitstempo auf mich zugerast ist und ich bemüht war den Fisch überhaupt auf Kontakt zu halten.

Köder war ein Hansen Flash in Orange mit silberner Holofolie, sah einfach geil aus wie der in der Sonne lief.

Hier das Ergebnis:

62 cm Ostseesilber (meine Größte). Achja, nen Sonnenbrand auf Nase und Ohren hats auch gegeben:m


----------



## baydossi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hi Boardies,
Will jetzt auch mal was ablassen

Über Ostern auf Lolland gewesen, bei unserem allerseits beliebten Goeddoek und seiner bezaubernden Regina!

Zum anfang erst mal Wurfübungen unter Anleitung, es ist Schliesslich noch kein Fliegenfischer perfect vom Himmel gefallen

Danach hat Georg mich denn auf die MeFo`s losgelassen

Samstag Abend gegen 20.30 der erste Kontakt [ANFÄNGERGLÜCK, das Glück ist mit die Doofen q;o) ]
Ein Butt, ca 55 cm fertig geschlachtet vorm Verspeisen noch mal gewogen, immerhin noch 710 gramm. Danach bei Georg und mir noch 2 Kontakte aber ohne Erfolg

Sonntag Abend noch mal raus . wieder ein paar Kontakte, wobei Georg dann MeFo Biss hatte, nach seinen angaben ca 40 cm, sprich : Freigegeben zum Weiterleben!

Alles in Allem : " Super Angelwochende auf Lolland mit einem super Gastgeberpaar und einem super Osterwetter !

Aus diesem Grund kann ich garnicht verstehen , das Ihr nur ein Super Osterwochend haben Konntet, wenn dabei auch die Fische an den Haken blieben
Ich für mein Teil habe beim Angeln am meisten das Wetter die Luft und die Geselligkeit genossen
Das Fisch landen ist bei mir immer Zweitrangig

in Diesem Sinne weiterhin allen Petri Jüngern ein Petri Heil


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gruß Massen !

War gestern noch mal los , bevor die Fledermäuse pennen gehen , in Wismarbeach ...
Wind kam leicht von SO , etwas Strömung , ca. ) Grad H²O
Was : kurz nach SA ein einziger Knaller von Biß , rasante Flucht , schöner Sprung , 
         Zähneknirschen (meinerseits) , nachdem die vielleicht 55 er Trutte 10 m von mir   
         mit der Fluke winkte , danach Schweigen im Walde - alles in allem schöner Morgen.
Worauf ? fluo-grünes Toby-Imitat 
Warum : die Stimmen wieder im Kopf doch , hab wohl meine Pillen nicht genommen 
            ( werde ich auch weiterhin nicht tun :#2: )

Von hier noch mal einen schönen Dank an alle , die sich um Besatz und Gewässerpflege für unsere silbernen Lieblinge kümmerten und kümmern , ind Petri an die erfolgreichen
Fänger :vik:  !!!


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 13.04.2009
Wo:     Wismarer Bucht, Hohen Wieschendorf vom Schlauchi blinkern
Wind:   2-3 SO
Was:    1 x Mefo von 47cm
Köder:  Snaps rot/schwarz 25 gr. um 08:00 Uhr
Warum: Ostwind ohne Fang? Gibs nicht!


----------



## MeFo-Freak

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nabend alle zusammen...

Ich war heut abend noch mal fix 2 Stunden los.
Ein tierischer Wind aus NO hier, entsprechend trübe der
Tümpel, na ja, wenigstens kaum Welle.(Schon schön so ein Fjord) Ich hab dann gleich als erstes mein liebstes Steinriff beackert, Köder war ein 15 Gramm Filur in rot/schwarz, der erste vorsichtige Kontakt kam dann auch schon beim dritten Wurf - Anhieb - Fehlanzeige. Die wollte wohl nur spielen#c
Nächster Wurf an die selbe Stelle, Treffer. War aber noch ein Baby, ca. 35 cm. Also retour damit, auf das Oma noch mal vorbei kommt. Ein Stück weiter gewatet, dann hing Zwergies Zwillingsschwester am Band, sind echt viele Kleine unterwegs zur Zeit. Als wenn`s nicht schon alles schade genug wäre, ist dann beim Wurf der Bügel umgeschlagen, was passiert ist könnt ihr euch ja denken:c
Dann die ganze Blinkerbox durch gefischt - nix passiert.
Auf dem Rückweg zum Auto hab ich dann noch aus Verzweiflung meinen Liebling (Filur, 12Gramm in grün/schwarz) ein bißchen gebadet. Und jetzt kommt`s dicke: Knüppel krumm, eine heftige Flucht und - genau - ausgestiegen.

Alles in allem ein schöner Ausflug, aber zur Zeit fühle ich mich vom Pech verfolgt.

So long...

Auf daß Ihr mehr Erfolg habt als ich


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War am 16.04. wieder los, Wismarer Bucht. 18-20.30 Uhr. Wind O-NO 6, sonnig.
Gefangen ein Regenbogner (50 cm/1,2 kg) auf Snaps kupfer/grün 20 g. Bilder siehe unten.

Die letzten 3 Male davor war eigtl auch super :vik:, hatte es bisher nur nicht geschafft zu posten.
02.04. Wismarer Bucht,  sonnig, NO 3-4, Snaps grün/gelb 20 g. 3 Mal Silber (46, 47, released) ein Nachläufer. #6
05.04. Lübecker Bucht, sonnig, NW 2, rot/schwarz. 1 Nachläufer, 2 im Drill verloren (erste war ein Hammerbiß) :c, 4 Fische gesprungen.
13.04. Wismarer Bucht, sonnig, NO 2-3, Snaps grün/gelb 20 g. Eine direkt vor´m Kescher verloren (gerade maßig?) #q


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Sorry, die Bilder sind etwas klein geraten (hab mich irgendwie mit der Auflösung und Größe vertan).  Hier der zweite Versuch.


----------



## willi .f

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

das waren 3 harte tage nach ostern.war mit meinen junior auf rügen.von tag zu tag wurde der ostwind stärker:v

unsere ausdauer wurde mit einer schönen 48er belohnt.


----------



## troutmaster69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Männer, ich habe es endlich geschafft eine Meerforelle vom Land aus zu Blinkern, da könnt ihr euch ja sicherlich vorstellen das ich mächtig |stolz: 

Nach 2 Versuchen (Schneider) auf Fehmarn hat es Heute am 18.04. in der Kieler Bucht geklappt,  sonnig, N-NO 3 abnehmend 2, Snaps kupfer/schwarz 20 g. 1 x Silber 72cm ca. 3,5 kg (nicht gewogen) einige Bisse versemmelt, aber egal |rolleyes



Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute morgen 06:00 - 08:00 Uhr
Wo: Kieler Bucht
Wer: ich und die Mefos
Wind:NNO mit Schmackes
Womit:Hansen Fight GW
Wie Groß: 41 und 49 cm
Warum: Weil ich noch ne Rechnung vom letzten Wochenende offen hatte und es keinen genialeren Start ins Wochenende gibt :q


Wer sagt eigentlich, dass der Nordostwind zum Mefoangeln nicht taugt? :q Auch heute Morgen stiess ich auf lebhaftes Ostseesilber. Zunächst ging wie immer überhaupt nichts, und dann wechselte ich von Kupfer auf den guten alten Grün-weissen Hansen Fight, meinen wohl unterschätztesten Köder, und stand plötzlich innerhalb von 3 Würfen im Fisch.

Kurios am Rande war, dass der kleinere Fisch eine heftige offene Wunde an beiden Flanken von einem - vermutlich - Kormoranschnabel hatte, und der grössere während des Drills an der Oberfläche von einer ausgewachsenen Silbermöwe attackiert wurde |bigeyes, die ernsthaft auf Fischraub aus war, obwohl die Forelle eigentlich ausserhalb Ihrer Kragenweite sein müsste. Beide Fische waren übrigens voller ausgewachsener Sandaale.

Bis hoffentlich morgen an selbiger Stelle mit ähnlichem Inhalt,

Felix


----------



## Spezi1992

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 14.4.2009
Wo: Hot Spot um Grömitz herum (Lübecker Bucht)
Wer: Ich 
Wind: keine Ahnung 
Womit: Spöket FalkFish 
Größe: 52 cm, 49 cm, 50 cm (insgesamt drei Meerforellen, bei einer Angelzeit von einer Stunde)
warum: Weil die Meerforellen jetzt wie wild beißen!!!


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nach diversen Nullnummern nun endlich wieder einmal Silber:
Wann: Heute morgen 08:00 Uhr
Wo: WH
Wer: Ich 
Wind:NNO up to 4Bft
Womit:Stripper Speziallackierung |rolleyes, 
Wie Groß: 45 cm
Warum: Weil ich mir sicher bin, dass Mefos auch bei Ostwind irgendwann mal fressen müssen, ausserdem war ich eh wach ...
Hatte noch nen fetten Nachläufer, geschätzte ü60 bis unter die Rutenspitze - hol ich mir nen anderes Mal |bla:

Gruß an alle 
waveman


----------



## Windhase

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin an alle Mefofans!

War auch mal wieder los.

Wann: 18. & 19.
Wo: Elmenhorst bei HRO
Wer: Ich
Wind: irgendwie kalt aus dem fernen Osten
Womit: Spöket rot/schwarz 15g
Größe: 1x 46cm 1/2h nach Sonnenaufgang, danach bis 14Uhr nix mehr
am 19. 1h vor Sonnenuntergang bis 2h nach Sonnenuntergang und nüscht gefangen, aber ein schöner Sonnenuntergang.

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## jon granada

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Schon ne Weile her, aber trotzdem: 
Ich war in der Woche vor Ostern auf Rügen, drei Nachmittage am Wasser, drei Mefos von knapp 50 cm, weitere zwei Bisse. Köder: Hansen  Flash, Orange/Gold
Bei wunderschönem Wetter eine 1A-Angelegenheit, leider am letzten Angeltag zu ruhig... 

Mensch, haben wir ein fantastisches Hobby!! 
Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 23.04. von 8.15 - 10.15 Uhr
Wo: Wallnau / Fehmarn
Wer: Ichi
Wind: NO 2
Womit: Mefo-Blinker von Wuttke
Wie Groß: 2 x a 45
Wasser leicht "krautig" habe deshalb später auch abbrechen müssen.
Die neuen Blinker (auf dem Bild) von Wuttke hatte ich gestern durch nen Zufall bei Baltic in Burstaaken gesehen....Volltreffer #6


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: heute abend von 19.30uhr bis 20.30uhr
wo: stoltera
wind: leichte brise ausm so|kopfkrat
womit: blech (gno in 22g grünweiss)
was: eine mefo natürlich mit glatten 50cm:vik: und die neben mir |wavey: nichts so weit ich sehen und hören konnte!gefunzt hat es na 20mins! zwei drei leute standen noch im wasser, aber so wie es aus sah nichts! mein rechter nachbar hat bestimmt gut :v!stand erst 50m rechts neben ihn und bin aufgrund von kraut und höhren wellen 40m links neben ihn gegangen und beim dritten wurf gings denn endlich mal wieder ganz nett ab!:m
warum: wollte noch etwas die abendsonne genießen:q


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin und mefo ade? die wismarbucht ist voll mit der konkurenz.heute von 8.00bis 10.30 mein glück versucht.und was beißt?hornis.muste gleich 9 verhaften.als mefoersatz.direkt gebissen hats aber nur zwischen 9.00 und 10.00uhr.jetzt wirds schwer aufs edle silber.


----------



## Nordlicht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: 26.04.      6.30 - 8.30 Uhr
wo: Fehmarn / Puttgarden
Wind: 1 Bft aus Süden
womit: Wuttke - Blinker
was: eine 50er Mefo

Zwei Nachläufer nebeneinader sahen meinen Blinker an...wollten ihn aber nicht :g

Habe einige Mails wegen der Blinker bekommen und habe deshalb noch`n Foto von den Teilen gemacht.

Das Mefo-Foto musste diesmal etwas "unwürdig" auf dem Balkon in der Tüte stattfinden...meine "Angel-Digicam" hat in der Tasche Wasser bekommen |evil:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
wir waren gestern in dk #6mein freund thomas konnte gestern seine erste 
fliegen mefo fangen :vik:sie war 43 cm und biss auf ein wie soll ich denn die fliege mal nennen :q andres erste versuchte garnele 
die fliege kann noch so ******* ausehen wenn die viecher da sind fressen die auch alles was sich bewegt 
lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: gestern 25.04.09 05:30 - 15:15 Uhr
wo: Lübecker Bucht - Wismarer Bucht.
wind: zunehmend von 3 bf bis 6 bf aus OSO bis SSO
womit: blech (diverse)
was: ein Hornpieper auf Snap
warum: Mußte einfach mal wieder die Ostseeluft scnuppern!

Von 05:30 - 07:30 in der Lübecker Bucht kein Fischkontakt. Abbruch wegen zu viel Wind. Wechsel in die Wismarer Bucht. Zweiter Wurf. Biß ! #v
Geil denke ich so bei mir. Aber leider nichts mit Mefo.  Hornpieper von gut 70 cm.  Um mich herrum spaddelte es immer wieder. Hornis im Liebesrausch! :l
Nach gut 15 Minuten Geräusche vom Land. Drehe mich um und was sehe ich. 5 Rehe machen um 09:15 Uhr einen späten Morgenstrandlauf! :q  Nach gut 200 m ging es plötzlich, den Gemsen gleich, die Steilküste hoch! |bigeyes  Einfach nur geil! #6  Danach leider bis 15:15 Uhr keinerlei Fischkontakt mehr. Kräftiger böiger Wind bis gut 6 bf aus SO bis SSO.


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

seid gegrüsst...
gestern waren wir zu fünft in börgerende und es sind 4 kleine mefos um die 40cm rausgekommen!natürlich alle relaesed!!!
später haben wir noch die brandungsruten rausgefeuert und die beiden ruten die ich auf die reise geschickt habe, haben natürlich 4 kleine minidorsche an den strand gebracht!:vik:

hey mein wessi...natürlich gibt es von mir ein dickes petri für eure dk mefos!!!:vik:

so langsam komme ich beim trocken werfen fast bis ins backing!!:m


----------



## Prof.Fitzli

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



bastok schrieb:


> Wollte morgen los an die Küste auf Silber... ist es schon überall so? Was geht Richtung Rerik? Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Sbirus raussuchen.


 

Hallo Bastok,

wie ist es gelaufen in Rerik? War gestern von 12:00 bis 21:00 dort. Zwei Mefos auf grün-gelbes Blech waren die Krönung eines geilen Angeltages. Mein Kumpel mit Fliege ging leider leer aus. Hornis: Fehlanzeige.
Gruß,
Prof.Fitzli


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute hier noch mal die mefo #hlg andre 
Anhang anzeigen 103981


Anhang anzeigen 103982


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...so nun will ich auch mal

*Wann:* 9 Tage vom 16.04.-25.04.09
*Wo*: Rund um die Genner Bucht DK
*Wer*:Ich und mein Kumpel Bernie
*Wind*:Fast nur Ostwind in verschiedensten Stärken :r
*Womit*: Überwiegend mit Boot, Naturköder, Fliege (Garnelen und Wurmimitationen), Blinker (Filur 8g)
*Wie groß, wie viele:* Wir haben insgesammt ca. 30 Mefo's gefangen, allerdings habe ich 9, und mein Kumpel 6 davon mitgenommen. Der Rest war weit untermaßig. 

Was mir zu denken gibt, ist dass fast alle Forellen Bandwürmer im Darm hatten. Sieht nicht wirklich lecker aus. 
Einige Fotos hat mein Kumpel auch gemacht.... 

Gruß 
havorred01


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen,

war vom 19.4.-26.4.2009 auf Fehmarn. Einquartiert war ich in Gahlendorf bei Familie Lunau.

Fänge:

20.4.2009 Stealhead 56 cm Fangplatz Marienleuchte, Köder Snap Kupfer-Schwarz

21.4.2009 Meerforelle 57 cm Fangplatz Klausdorf, Köder wieder Snap Kupfer-Schwarz

Die beiden Forellen hatten Seeringler gefressen !


Die Bisse erfolgten in ca. 80 m Entfernung.

Bin gestern Abend total erschöpft heimgekommen. Bekomme die fertigen Bilder erst noch und werde sie dann einstellen.

Bin noch total happy, die Hornhechte beißen auch schon tüchtig, der Raps blüht.

Euer 
Dorschjäger #h#h


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

die hornis sind los 12stück mein vater auch ca.15stück und zahlreiche verloren und eine 38 cm meefo die wieder schwimmt ich habe zwei gute meefos im drill verloren vorm ketscher #q die meefos haben erst am abend gebissen von 19 uhr bis 22uhr (von 9uhr morgens bis 22:30 uhr abends)waren wir los in ostholstein (oldenburg) am samstag 25.4.09 :vik:
freitag oder samstag geht es wieder los aber erst gegen abend ab 16:00uhr bis mitten in die nacht


----------



## petripohl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin,
so hier ist sie - mein Erstlingswerk an der Spinnrute.
Nachdem mein Sohn mir Gestern gesagt hat das ich inzwischen wohl bei Wurf Nr. 997 angekommen bin, musste ich Heute einfach los. Ich glaub ich war noch weit Weg von 997 aber egal.

wann: heute 27.04.09 
wo: Fehmarn
wind: ca. 3 bf oso
womit: blech (diverse)
was: ein Mefo 44cm 
warum: die 1000 Würfe waren voll!#c

Anhang anzeigen 104059


Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:

Malte


----------



## lachenderhecht707

*die knaller woche von langeland (18.4.-25.04.2009*

:lmein angelkumpel dieter u ich wurden für eine stramme fischwoche super belohnt:vik: 17 meerforellen zu zweit gefischt:ktoll (fische zwischen 43 - 60 cm ) 11 fische wollten sich die kühltruhe in kassel von innen ansehen .6 fische waren absteiger zuschlang (sollen noch mit glück zu strammen fischen herran wachsen.am 19.04. haben wir die ersten hornhechte gefangen (ein bißchen früh von der jahreszeit )  :s die überraschung des tages war eine kegelrobbe die neugierig in einer entfernung von etwas mehr wie 10 meter vor neugierig       vor mir rum schwamm . #c nun zu dieter (dieter ist anfänger im fliegenfischen,) am 24.04. stellte ich dieter nach einigen wurfübungen in hovspitz an den dicken stein und dieter fing seine erste meerforelle von 48 cm mit der fliegenrute:vik: das ist führ ein einsteiger ein toller erfolg #h|stolz:auf dieter ,denn bis das soweit war,war das eine ganz schöne quälerei .außerdem  wurden insgesamt noch 9 hornhechte gefangen . es war ein super wetter und eine super fischerei woche mit vielen schönen stunden  petri  danke  :vik:|schild-g


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bin nun auch wieder in Heiligenhafen. Heute Mittag gab es Hornie und heute Abend eine Mefo 41cm.

Nur die Qualität meiner Cormoran Black Bull S Seatroud 3,0m WG 10-45g lässt nach. Wenn ich nicht regelmäßig das Kopfteil wieder nachdrücke, fliegt es beim Auswurf mit. Ist mir heute auch wieder passiert und dabei schönen Blinker verloren.#q
Der Rollenhalter ist auch nicht mehr i.O.

Nun suche ich ne schöne Spinnrute für Mefo. Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Speedmaster 3,0m MH?
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute konnte Schwiegervaters nebst Kollegen ein Forellchen verhaften.....

Wo: Salzhaff Rerik
Wann: Ja heute von 8oo -13oo
Womit: Blinker Marke Eigenbau (Ähnlich Snaps)
Wind:Stark aus NO
Was gab noch so: ca. 30 Silberschnäbler und 3 Flundern

Die Forelle kam mir bissel Spanisch vor, also ich würd ma im Raum stellen es ist ne Refo.....die hat zwar keinerlei Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse aber einen leichten Rosa Schimmer auf den Flanken und verkümmerte Brust- u. Bauchflossen.
Anhang anzeigen 104261


Anhang anzeigen 104262


Der Kopf is auch bissel runder...oder....#c

Gruß Thomas


----------



## larsgerkens

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann: freitag 01.05.2009
wo: links von der fehmarnsundbrücke
wer: kumpel und ich
was: mefo 44cm und 4 hornis
wetter: sonne und schräg auflandiger wind 

sonstiges: nachher viel kraut, dann nach 2 h angeln abgebrochen

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Silberstreif an der Küst und Ostsee Pfeile #6
Samstag 2.5.09 von 15:00-23:00 in Ostholstein
kaum sind ich und mein vater angekommen gab es schlag
auf schlag hornis und sonne pur:q gegen 19:30uhr knallte es bei mir in der fireblood 300mh auf maximaler wurfweite auf einen hansen in kupfer 21g ein super geiler drill mit unglaublichen fluchtversuchen und sprüngen #:nach ein paar minuten lag sie aber doch bei mir im ketscher und ich war glücklich 54cm ostseesilber und geiles wetter mehr geht nicht dachte ich und gegen 21:40 ein schrei mein vater! "stefan schau mal hier ich guckte zu ihm und sah einen heftigen drill doch die meefo stieg wieder mal vorm ketscher aus |gr:so ist das eben das passiert nicht nur mir sondern auch vielen anderen und meinem vater auch #t wir haben so viele hornis gefangen ich habe sie nicht gezählt aber es waren sehr viele und wir haben nicht einen mitgenommen alle sind putzmunter wieder am schwimmen :vik:
die meefo .......................... guckst du hier:m


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Aus dem Schlaf gerissen |schlaf:
heute 3.5.09 um 14:00uhr rufte mich steven23883 an !!!
und sagte (Ich will Angeln) kommst du mit? 
noch voll benommen sagte ich ähhhhhmmm jaaaaaa
Angeln na logo komme ich mit und schon war ich hell wach
steven sagte ne halbe stunde den bin ich bei dir
"Ok! also schnell ins bad und zähne putzen,waschen sachen packen und los obwohl das wetter nicht so toll werden sollte
waren wir beide hoch motiviert und gut gelaunt
um 16:20 am wasser angekommen in (Ostholstein) machten wir uns bereit !!!
und gingen ins wasser nach ein paar würfen schaute ich zu steven rüber und die rute war krumm ich schrie geil #6und er landete eine schönen horni kurze zeit später wieder ein horni 
dann war ich dran und landete ebenfalls einen horni 
nach ein paar stunden hatte ich einen guten biss und ich habe am drill gemerkt das es kein horni sein kann und ich eine kleine meefo vor mir im wasser sah wollte ich sie nicht ketschern und was klar war sie stieg aus was auch nicht schlimm warsoll die süße wieder schwimmen und ihre großeltern grüßen |wavey: steven hatte ebenfalls eine meefo weit drausen verloren aber der tag war sehr nass und windig und sehr lustig hat spass gemacht 100% tiger wiederholungsfaktor #6


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

ich mach dann mal weiter mit den Fangmeldungen im "Meerforellenfänge2009!!" |rolleyes

War heute für 3 stunden in der Wismarer Bucht (eigentlich) zum Hornhecht fischen... wollte es mal mit Fliege versuchen, mußte aber auf Grund des windes den Blinker rausholen (sbiro und Rind hatte ich keine lust zu)...

Also

wer: Danilo & mir
wo: wismarer bucht
was: 8 hornhechte, 1 mefo (47cm)
womit: 16gr boss (braun/silber)
warum: der räucher ofen gehört langsam den spinnen...ich glaub ich spinne |supergri .. hat spaß gemacht


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Und hier noch eine schöne Fischstrecke.


----------



## Dorschjäger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Tobsn

Alles klar die von der Fischstrecke sind meine Meerforellen und dieses Bild nun ist die 56er Steelhead.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen 5:00 Uhr - 7:00 Uhr
Wo: Eckenförder Bucht
Wind: Ost 3
Wetter: Ers Wolke, dann Sonne
Was: 2 Fische, silbern mit X-förmigen Punkten
Womit: Heiligs Blechle aus Schweden
Warum: Weil es im Urlaub in Italien keine Mefos gab und weil die Saison erst aufhört, wenn nichts mehr geht


Moin Leute,

Nachdem ich nach meinem Urlaub bislang an den üblichen verdächtigen Spots nur Schnäbler an den Blinker bekommen konnte, bin ich heute mal wieder zu einer meiner Lieblingsstellen gefahren, an denen ich nicht so viele Grünschnäbel vermutete, um dem vorläufigen "Ende" der Mefosaison einen gebührenden Abschluss zu bereiten. Zunächst waren es aber auch wieder die Hornis, die auf Hansen Fight stehen, allerdings auch gerne wieder austeigen. Schlussendlich dann auch tatsächlich ein Rumms in der Rute, wie ich Ihn so liebe, und wie es kein Hornhecht oder Dorsch hinbekommt. Soll ich tatsächlich so viel Glück haben heute und eine Mefo landen können? Nach einem harten Drill dann die Antwort im Kescher: Ein silberblankes Pummelchen von 48cm. Völlig happy dann wieder raus und gleich beim 3. Wurf einen Anfasser mit Flossenschwall direkt vor der Rutenspitze. Holla die Waldfee, da geht ja noch was! Dann einen Megadistanzwurf mit dem Wind fast parallel zum Ufer, an der Trübwasserkante. Nach gefühlten 90m Wurfweite und 3 Kurbelumdrehungen dann erneut ein heftiger Einstieg und ein Wälzen an der Oberfläche. 90m Drillstrecke mit Einzelhaken, na das kann ja was werden. Glücklichwerweise zickte die Forelle auf Distanz nicht rum, sondern fühlte sich eher wie ein gehaktes U-Boot an. Als Sie dann jedoch nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit den Kescher vor Augen hatte, kreischte plötzlich die Bremse und die Flugshow begann. So brauchte ich tatsächlich noch 4 Kescherversuche inkl. einem Vollbad und Schweissperlen, um die Trutte einzunetzen, da ich zu aufgeregt war. Aber die Mühe war es Wert: Ein silberblanker Heringsfresser von 64 cm und 3 kg!
Beide Fische gingen übrigens bei Sonnenaufgang auf einen kupfernen Möre Silda in 18g, meinem neuen alten Lieblingsköder. Im Magen der Dicken stilecht natürlich ein fetter Hering |supergri

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

...wieder zuhause!
Nasses Gerümpel ist in der Garage, Fisch ist filetiert und im Kühlschrank, Rolle und Fliegen gespült und getrocknet, Flens´aufgeploppt und ab an den Rechner, checken was sich so am Wochenende auf Küstensilber getan hat.

Heute: 
Kegnaes, Westküste, Wind Ost in Böen bis 5 Bft, Regen
Fisch: MeFo, 48cm, zig fette Würmer im Magen, sahen eher wie Wattwürmer als wie Seeringler aus!
Fliege: "Rentner"
Ansonsten Horni und ein Baby-Dorsch

Petri


----------



## gustus

*AW: Suche günstigen Salmo Shop ?*

Hi, schaut mal bei besttackle rein. Sortiment ist noch nicht riesig aber die Preise sind Top.


----------



## Awel

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern auf Fehmarn ist mir bei der Jagd auf Hornhecht eine kleine Meerforelle an den Haken gegangen. Ich tippe mal auf um die 40cm, ist aber nur geschätzt, da ich sie im Wasser wieder abgehakt habe, die soll erstmal noch ein Stückchen wachsen. War auch der einzige Fisch, der auf meinen Blinker beißen wollte, bei den Hornhechten gab es auf Blinker nur Nachläufer.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Samstach, 05:00 Uhr bis 06:30
Wo: Flensburger Förde bei Rendbjerg
Was: Diverse Grönis und Aussteiger
Wetter: West 4-5 und Arschkalt
Wie viel Bier: Noch keins
Wer: Ich
Womit: Stripper perlmutt 12g, Hansen Flash 16g
Warum: Weils keinen besseren Start in den Tag gibt! 


Liebe Forengemeinde,

Da ich am Wochenende auf Family-Tour in der Flensburger Förde war, habe ich den Samstag morgen für eine kurze Dawn Patrol an einer vielversprechenden Stelle bei Rendbjerg nutzen können. Zunächst gab es gleich beim 2. Wurf einen 70er Horni zu bewundern, dann ging die erste Mefo an den Haken, die wohlgenährt, schön gezeichnet, aber mit ca. 35 cm noch in den Kinderschuhen mit einem freundlichen Klaps auf dem Popo und einer Karte von der Eckernförder Bucht wieder verabschiedet wurde. Danach eine etwas größere, geschätzt knapp maßig oder darunter, die ich allerdings nicht mehr zu Gesicht bekommen sollte #c. Kurze Zeit später muss ein echter Winzling drangewesen sein, dem Gezuppel nach zu urteilen, ebenfalls ausgestiegen. Darauf dann erneut ein waschechter Smolt, knapp über Handlang, der eigentlich noch ins Süsswaser gehörte, glücklicherweise ebenfalls leicht gehakt und ohne viel Aufwand befreibar. Fazit: Die Kinderstube in der Flensburger Förde scheint gesund zu sein, und die Stelle ist im März wohl auch mal ein paar Würfe wert.

Der Reverend


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nachtrag, weil erst seit gestern wieder da …

Nach dem Fli-Fi Kurs (Geschenk von Frau -selber Schuld, da nun voll angefixt), 
wurde es jetzt auch mal allerhöchste Zeit das neuerstandene Equipment außerhalb meines Gartens zu testen.

Wann: Sonntag 17.05.09, 06:00 bis 08:30 Uhr
Wo: DK, Keagnes End
Was: 2 kleine Grönis - released
Wetter: Leichter Ostwind - Bedeckt 
Wer: Ich
Womit: Rosa Garnele (Marzipanschweinchen) – dank an Jose Martins !!!
Warum: Weil ich nicht mehr schlafen konnte ???

War schon etwas Besonderes, gleich beim Ersten Fischen mit der Fliege zwei Stück zu erwischen.|stolz:
Werde wohl nun auch zu den gehören, die mit zwei Ruten ans Wasser gehen 
Gruß an alle :vik:


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Den Angelausflug am 20.5. von 20:30 bis 22:15 in Pomlerende auf Mön werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen. Es war ruhiges, etwas schwüles Wetter mit noch angetrübstem Wasser nach einigen Tagen Ostwind. Eigentlich hatte ich im Familienurlaub die Angel fast zuhause gelassen, dann aber doch wenigstens eine dünne WAthose, kurze Rute und ein paar Blinker eingesteckt. Keinen Kescher. Beim 3. Wurf ein Anfasser weit draussen auf 32g!! durchlaufblinker Bornholmerpilen in Grün. Auf den hatte ich an exakt der Stelle vor 2 Jahren im Juli tagsüber eine schöne 56er gelandet. Ein Schlag im Absacken und die direkte Flucht...... 3 mal Bremse fester eingestellt. Spule (150m) fast leer. Dann langsam rangekurbelt. Vom Stein gestiegen und vorsichtig an Land gestolpert. Dort kam gerade jemand vorbei den ich zum Kescher holen schicken konnte. Erneute Flucht über 50m. Herzrasen. Sie hatte sich jetzt sehr verausgabt und ich konnte sie nach gefühlten 10 Minuten über den Kescher führen. Der Drilling saß sicher im Maulwinkel.
Nach einem Schnack mit dem Helfer eine 48er beim ersten Wurf! Nach Wechsel auf einen Großen Wobbler im Dunkelwerden noch eine ca. 40er und gegen Ende eine 63er, die ich im Dunkel stranden mußte. Dabei riß die Schnur, der Wobbler landete vor den Füßen aber die Forelle konnte ich noch greifen. Dann hab ich nichts mehr angeknotet. Schwierig war die Fahrradfahrt durch den Wald mit 3 Forellen am Lenker. Aber erfogreich wie man am Duschfoto sehen kann. Ein Einmaliger Abend. Die Dänen und Deutschen rechts und links von mir auf den "guten" Riffplätzen fingen übrigens nichts!
Danke Petrus!


----------



## Malla

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das Wichtigste hab ich vergessen 75cm, 5,7Kg ausgenommen (im Magen 3 gute Heringe)


----------



## frank6

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute
bin jetzt auch unfreiwillig Fänger einer 50er Mefo geworden. |supergri Der Heringsfetzen den ich den Hornies am Mittwoch vor Himmelfahrt in Sierksdorf angeboten habe war wohl so verführerisch, daß sie nicht wiederstehen konnte.Es war ein tollles Erlebnis und ein schöner Drill.Ich glaube es wird nicht meine Letzte gewesen sein, könnte mir gut vorstellen diese edlen Fische auch mal gezielt zu beangeln.Es scheint doch ansteckend zu sein#c.
:vik:Grüße aus Lübeck:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
gestern 3 mal geballert an der fliegenpeitsche #6
:vik:36cm 45cm 55cm :vik:
und alle auf meiner selbst gebundene garnele :g stolz bin 
guckst du hier :g
Anhang anzeigen 107269


Anhang anzeigen 107270

lg andre


----------



## Fagelforser

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo, ich melde auch mal einen Fang, wenn auch nicht meinen Eigenen aber kurios.

Wann:18.5.2009
Wer: Angelkollege
Wo: Sternö/Pukaviksbucht/Schweden
Womit: Mit Pose und einem Stück Hornhecht (wollte Eigentlich auf Hornhecht weiter fischen)
Wie groß: 48cm

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es überhaupt funktioniert und hätte man es mir erzählt,würde ich es nicht glauben. Und das an einem 40cm langem Vorfach bei 10 Meter Wassertiefe, strahlendem Sonnenschein und leicht auflandigem Wind aus W.


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: Dienstag, 26.05.2009
Wo: DK, Helnaes auf Fünen
Was: Ne schöne um die 50er...
Wetter: Leichter Südwind - Heiter
Wer: Ich
Womit: MöreSilda
Sonstiges: Einen Tag vorher an der gleichen Stellen hatten wir auch zwei schöne Tiere - interessanterweise ist die Saison dieses Jahr sehr lang. Die Tiere waren allesamt top genährt und hatten tonnenweise Garnelen und Tangläufer im Magen...Warum die dann nen Blinker nahmen? Weil wohl keine Fliege da war...:m*


----------



## haukep

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann: Freitag, 29.05.2009
Wo: DK, Helnaes auf Fünen
Was: 65er Silberbarren
Wetter: Nord-Nordost zwischen 7 und 10 BFT
Wer: Ich
Womit: MöreSilda
Sonstiges: Klasse, wie die Fische genährt sind - das wird ne tolle Graved-Forelle :m*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

versprochen ist versprochen
wann : gestern abend von 19uhr bis 23:30 
wo :dahme 
womit :nur die fliegenpeitsche und den pinken bomber |supergri
warum : weil ich fliegenfischen absolut geil finde auf die silberbarren 

gefangen habe ich ein mini dorsch und eine mefo von ca 40cm :vik:
danach habe ich noch eine richtig fette mefo verloren beim keschern #q
und das alles hintern 3 spinnfischer :mdie haben dicke augen gemacht #6lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Andre, Petri zur Fischstrecke :m, aber das geht aber auch mit Blinker:

Wann: Heute 1 h um Sonnenuntergang
Wo: E-Bay
Womit: Schwarzes Blechle 18g
Warum: Weil noch was geht und Sonnenuntergänge am Wasser besser sind als Fernsehen

Erst wollte ein ca. 30cm Dörschlein mal am Blech lutschen und durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen #h. 15 Min später ein heftiges Rucken und ein ordentlicher Drill. Dummerweise wieder eines dieser Exemplare, die an der unsäglichen Kopfschüttel-Sprungkrankheit leiden und sich wieder mal erfolgreich vor dem Kescher vom Blinker befreien konnte #d. Da die Trutte so ca. 40cm gehabt haben mag, denke ich, dass Sie wohl eh wieder schwimmen gedurft hätte und wir uns das weitere Prozedere halt geschenkt haben.

Fazit: Auch ohne belegtem Fischstring eine Aktion mit Wiederholungswert


----------



## immerfänger

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Was für ein Tag ..... um 3 Uhr waren Thomas und Fishbone bei mir und ab in Richtung DK nach Als. "Wo ist bloß diese Treppe?" war Andre am Schimpfen, aber Thomas und ich haben nach kurzem Suchen einen Weg mit dem Auto bis ans Wasser gefunden. Papierkörbe, eine Bank mit Platz zum Grillen ......! Grillen wäre schön gewesen, aber Andre hatte die Sachen in seinem Wagen vergessen #c Aber, da ich mich ja immer auf mich selbst verlasse, hatte ich natürlich meinen Gaskocher, vorbereitete Bratkartoffeln und Eier mitgenommen #6 Als ich Andre dann beim Umziehen zugeschaut habe, bekam ich einen Lachanfall. Als früher mein Opa mit seiner langen Unterhose aus dem Bett kam, dann sah der genauso aus und als Andre dann auch noch in der Wanne stand, war alles vorbei. Jetzt verstehe ich, warum die Fische ihm zwischen den Beinen hindurch schwimmen wollen. Danach gings dann los zum Fischen, aber der Erfolg wollte sich einfach nicht einstellen. Um 11 Uhr gab's dann erst mal was zum Stärken. Im Anschluß fuhren die 2. Stelle an, brachen aber nach 30 Min. wegen zu starkem Wind ab. 3. Stelle Wind gut, Wasser gut - allerdings rutschte ich hier ab und verstauchte mir meinen Fuß! So'n Sch.... Da das Laufen auf Steinen für mich nicht mehr ging, wollten die Beiden abbrechen. Das wollte ich aber nicht und daher fuhren wir an eine Stelle ohne Steine. Andre ging es zu dieser Zeit schon nicht mehr so gut, deshalb legte er sich zum Schlafen hin und wir angelten weiter. Das war gut so, denn nach kurzer Zeit bekam ich einen Hammerbiß und im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen Dorsch - und dann ging die Post ab. Ich dachte, dieser Fisch wollte fliegen, so oft sprang er aus dem Wasser! Aber wie bei meiner 70er, die ich beim Schleppen fing, konnte ich mich auf meine 3 m Zanderrute verlassen. Thomas konnte gar nicht begreifen, wie ich beim Drillen so locker sein konnte |bigeyes Was für eine tolle MEFO! :q Danach fingen Thomas und ich noch je einen Horni und, weil's Andre einfach nicht besser gehen wollte, brachen wir jetzt ab. Auf der Rückfahrt mußten wir noch einen Zwischenstopp einlegen ,denn aus aus der "Fishbone" wurde eine....*Brechbohne*....... - Trotzdem war es ein durch und durch toller Tag.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Gestern Abend um den Sonnenuntergang bin ich noch mal für 1 1/2 Stündchen das Blechle werfen gegangen und tatsächlich angegriffen worden.
Dabei fing alles ganz nett mit Sonnenuntergang und leicht gekräuseltem Wasser an, aber aufgrund des Niedrigwassers war die Bucht mit Seetang bis unter die Wasseroberfläche geschmückt, so dass mir anfangs jeder Wurf die Grüne Minna an Haken, Wirbel und Köder brachte. Diverse Köderwechsel auf vermeintliche Flachläufer brachten keine Besserung, so dass ich eigentlich schon entnervt gehen wollte und nur aus Neugier noch mal den Thor in 7g anschnallte, der aufgrund des geringen Gewichtes auch an einer Fliegenschnur ein gutes Gesicht gemacht hätte.
Sei^s drum, plötzlich gab es einen heftigen Einstieg, und bevor ich noch mit einem Anschlag auf Nummer sicher gehen konnte gab es den heftigsten Forellenflug, den ich je live sehen durfte. Dass mein Köder zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits wieder im Sinkflug gen Sandbank war und nicht mehr im Forellenmaul, war mir fast egal, stattdessen hing mein eigener Unterkiefer im Blasentang. Die Trutte mag so 50cm gehabt haben und ist bestimmt 1,50m über der Wasseroberfläche am Zenith des Angriffssprunges gewesen. Diese Vehemenz hat Ihr wohl den Grill erspart, und auch wenn es wieder eine Nullnummer mehr bedeutet, das hat sie sich vedient.


----------



## Ned Flanders

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
zurück aus Nordfünen. Die Fischerei war, wie schon im Frühjahr, im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren härter. Man musste für seinen Fisch mächtig ackern.
Nach zwei Nullnummern in den frühen Morgenstunden in der vergangenen Woche lieh mir ein dänischr Nachbar sein altes Fahrrad. So konnte ich gegen 2 Uhr morgens endlich mal am Leuchtturm im Naturschutzgebiet sein.
Nach einem ordentlichen Getüddel im Vorfach wegen Wind und zwei Fliegen am Ende stieg ich ich um auf Einzelfliege, ein dänisches Modell, dass übersetzt ungefähr "Fins falscher Mudler" heißt. Ein fast komplett schwarzer Mudler, der aber trotz seiner Größe extrem knapp unter der Oberfläche läuft und sich auch mit einer 5er noch werfen lässt.
Es war eine gute Wahl: Zehn, zwanzig Würfe später schüttelte es mir beim zügigen Einstrippen plötzlich mächtig den Wurfarm, die überschüssige Schnur musst ich nicht auf die Rolle spulen. Da war etwas da draußen, dass war schneller. Schon beim ersten Kontakt war klar, dass dieser Fisch maßig war. Beim ersten von mehreren mächtigen Sprüngen war klar, dass dieser Fisch gut maßig war.
Nach mehreren Fluchten ins tiefe Wasser stellte sich die Dame zunächst so quer, dass ich an einen Hänger dachte. War zum Glück falscher Alarm, nach rund einer Viertelstunde barg ich das Tier in meinem Netz.
62 Zentimer. Und richtig gut im Futter
Prachtvolles Gefühl.

Mehrere Erkentnisse brachte mir der einwöchige Urlaub:
1. In Hasmark Strand brauchst du ein Fahrrad (Meins war geliehen, der Däne bekam dafür später den halben Fisch).
2. Eine 5er Rute ist toll zu werfen, bei Fischen ab einer gewissen Größe fehlt aber die Dominanz, wenn man sie braucht.
3. Sommerfische sind echte Konditionsbolzen, die den Köder oft gierig nehmen.
4. Morgens, zwei bis drei Stunden vor Sonnenaufgang und ein bis zwei Stunden danach war es effektiver als um den Sonnenuntergang herum.
5. Sei nett zu deinem Gerätehändler und lass dich auf lange Schwätzchen ein. Am Ende zeigt er dir die richtigen Fliegen.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo zusammen|wavey:

am vergangenen Wochenende (3.+4+.5.07) gings so ganz allein in Richtung DK....die Insel Als war mein Ziel.

Die Frau hatte freies Geleit gegeben und so machte ich mich auf für drei Tage die dänischen Strände unsicher zu machen.

Fix Verpflegung -in Form von Zigaretten und Bier- geholt und ab dafür.#6

Nach 2 Stunden fahrt am Strand angekommen juckte es in den Fingern...die Bedingungen waren optimal...leichte Welle aufs Land, Sonnenschein und klarer Himmel.

Inwischen ist noch ein Leidensgenosse nebst Kiddies aus Husum eingetroffen...kurz klönschnack -Erfahrungsaustausch- und nun aber los....

Also "aufgetackelt" und los ging es und schon beim gefühlten dritten abglegen der Fliege ******RUMMMS***** oh man denk ich...na das geht ja gut los.
Und nach kurzen.....aber wirklich schönen Drill lag die erste Sommermefo vor mir    ****man sind die dick-mann***

Anhang anzeigen 110832
Anhang anzeigen 110833



Zarte 47cm aber ein richtiger Fettsack

Na so kanns weitergehen.....

Ein Schweinswal kreuzte durch die Meerenge....welch ein schöner Anblick#6 sowas macht den Abend echt "rund".....

Leider war Dieser schneller als meine Kamera und so schoss ich immer ins Leere.

Ein kleiner Abstecher zu den "Husumern" und zack wurd ich zum Abendbrot eingeladen ***legger Kotellett und Wurst*** einfach perfekt....

Zu später Stunde kamen noch einige Dänen, die uns mit reichlich Tips versorgten......

"Halb eins -so sagten Sie- brodelt hier das Wasser"

***Ja ne is klar***

Aber was sich in den folgenden Stunden abspielte, hab ich sooo noch nicht erlebt....
Das Wasser brodelte.....und wie:k nur wenige Meter vom Ufer entfernt sprangen Fische in allen Größen.

Ein Blick mit der Kopflampe veriet auch warum....das pure Leben um uns rum.

Von Würmern über Garnelen und Tangloppen..alles dabei...

Da mittendrin einen Fisch zu fangen ***Ui Ui Ui***

Nachdem ich sämtliche Muster durchhatte blieb ich bei der Zigarre mit Leuchtperle hängen, die Rute unterm Arm und so schnell strippen bis die Fliege in Gleitfahrt kommt.

Das..und nur das...brachte Erfolg.

Leider war keiner der Fische maßig.....nur der Däne fing eine sehr schöne mitfünfziger Forelle...Sehr schöner Fisch und Fett...#6

Ich kümmerte mich dann weiter um die Kinderstube und fing sogar noch meine Kleinste mit ca. 15cm....
Soviele Fischkontakte:l

Das ganze Treiben flaute gegen ca. 4 Uhr morgens ab und ich fing noch eine 40er Forelle, die aber auch wieder zurückwanderte.....ich war schließlich guter Dinge, dass mich am nächsten Abend wieder soetwas erwartet.

Gegen halb fünf musst ich erstmal ne Mütze Schlaf nehmen.

Den Samstag- Nachmittag verbrachte ich mit Vorfächer tüddeln ***ein Auge immer auf das Wasser gerichtet*** vielleicht zeigen sich ja noch ein paar Multen... 

Ein einsamer Hornhecht ließ sich noch blicken 

Anhang anzeigen 110834
Anhang anzeigen 110838


aber gegen Mittag schlug das Wetter dermaßen um..... der Wind drehte, Wolken zogen auf und es regnete:v

Na wenn sich das ma nicht auf das Beissverhalten auswirkt...

So war es dann auch...den ganzen Abend kein Kontakt..gegen 22 Uhr wurde es wieder voller...
Aber es stellte sich einfach kein Fisch ein....
Es kam wie es kommen musste.......den ganzen Abend nix...nada...
Auch die beiden Dänen vom Vorabend..ebenso verwundert wie frustriert...

Gegen halb drei brach ich ab und musste mich hinhauen...

Meerforellenangeln ist eben nicht Karpfenangeln....:m

Insgesamt hab ich 6 Fische landen können ....aber leider nur 2 Maßige....aber es war ein super Wochenendtrip.

Also ran ans Wasser die Meerforellen sind hungrig.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin an alle !

War von Sa zu So Nacht an MV `s Küste mit Fliege und UL-Spinnrute unterwegs .
Wasser knapp 17 Grad , leichter Westwind , leider glasklares Wasser , alles super , nur keine Hauptdarsteller . Ungefähr gegen 2.00 kurzer harter Biß auf `ne Zigarre mit Highspeed ,hing nur kurz , was auch immer .
Gegen 4.00 auf 10 g - Blinkerchen Biß - Kontakt - und `ne Alulatte #q ...
Man denkt auf Mefos zu angeln , jagt aber Hornis , und keiner sagt was !
Nun weiß ich nicht , was da um 2.00 gebissen haben könnte , Microdorsch an der Oberfläche , doch eine Trutte oder nur `ne Grüngräte ?
Kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen , ob Hornis auch im Dunklen beißen #c?
Petrus verfluche sie und verwandle mindestens die Hälfte in 85er Mefos :q !!!
Wäre doch mal was anderes .
Euch allen mehr Erfolg , Ciao Heiko


----------



## RaubfischAngler 2

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo!
  Konnte Heute meine erste Salmo trutta verhaften:vik:
  Gebissen auf Lucky Craft Pointer 100SP so gegen 1730Uhr
  5,4Kg  63cm  _war ein echt geiler Drill:k
_


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
habe mit meiner Frau eine 2-tägige Radtour von Heiligenhafen bis Lippe auf dem Küstenwanderweg:q gemacht.Die Fliegenrute war natürlich mit in der Hoffnung Meeräschen zu sehen und zu fangen.Habe aber keine#c sichten können.In Weißenaus am ersten Riff habe ich dann aber am Freitag Nachmittag nach dem Regen eine Mefo springen sehen.Nach einer halben Stunde gewedele mit einer schwarzen Garnele konnte ich den Fisch verhaften.45 cm dick und fett.Desweiteren gab es an beiden Abenden nach dunkel werden auf schwarze Muster reichlich Dorsch bis 38cm.Naja das macht dann irgendwann auch keinen Sinn mehr.War ein wirklich toller Kurzurlaub.Also ,die Fische stehen auch im Sommer vor den Füßen!


----------



## kaizr

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

MeFo- technisch ging nichts. Dafür ein paar Schweinswale gesehen und den Weltuntergang über Sonderburg. Nur ein kleiner Hornhecht hat sich unseren Köder geschnappt den wir wieder reingesetzt haben.

Dann Abends in Sonderburg am Hafen hatten auch nur kleine Dorsche interesse an unseren Ködern. Um es auf eine Zahl zu bringen, es waren 8 kleine Dorsche 

Petri Heil dann heute Abend.


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Die auf Fliege reich ich dann mal ein#v

Ich stand keine 10 Minuten im Wasser, da kam ein ordentlicher Biss, welchen ich gleich verwandeln konnte.




52cm misst die Schönheit. Danach gabs noch einige Hornies und noch mehr Bisse. zu späterer Stunde kam ein kleiner Dorsch und noch eine vergeigte Forelle dazu.

Endlich ist meine Negativserie dieses Jahre gerissen.


----------



## Hippi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern ausm Familienurlaub aus Damp gekommen.Letzten Dienstag, den 21ten bin ich abends mal auf Mefo gegangen. Einen Biss vergeigt und neben mir ist eine Meerforelle ( glaub ich jedenfalls, was soll es denn sonst gewesen sein ) gesprungen!!! Waren ca. 15m Entfernung und mein schwarzer Mini-Wobbler von Jenzi etwa 80 m vor mir...

Ansonsten ist da aber viel zu viel los aufm Wasser... 20 halbstarke Mädels vom Ponyhof haben ihre Pferdchen ins Wasser geritten zum abkühlen... keine 100 m von mir entfernt|gr: und abends um 23 Uhr fahren immer noch kleine Flitzer aus dem Damper Hafen in meine Richtung... Hatte dann auch keine Lust mehr...wenn man(n) den ganzen Tag mit den Kid`s am Strand schwere Erdbewegungen macht, biste abends zu platt um die Nacht durchzuangeln...

Ich versuch im Oktober noch mal ne Mefo zu erwischen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hey Andre,

Mange Tak für das Foto, wenn auch aufgrund der Sichverhältnisse etwas unscharf. Dafür sieht man nicht, wo wir waren, hehe :q

Hier für die nicht dabeigewesenen, die es interessiert, noch ein wenig mehr Info zum Hergang:

Nach den 3 Flifis Andre, Marian und Christoph (stimmt doch, oder?) traf ich am Spot ein und konnte bereits bei leichtem Westwind nicht nur die Wurfkünste der drei bewundern, sondern auch den bereits angeworfenen Grill riechen. Perfekt!

Nachdem wir uns mit Würsten vollgestopft hatten und ich mich zu wundern begann, was die Fischbohne so alles in seinem Magen unterbringen kann, gingen wir ans Wasser und legten los. Andre gesellte sich ganz in meiner Nähe, da ich die Trutten mit meinem Möre Silda über die Sandbank in die Rinne locken sollte, wo sie dann die Fliegen präsentiert bekämen. So war es jedenfalls abgesprochen. Das war wohl auch der Grund, warum mich die 3 Feudelschwinger trotz meiner "archaischen" Fischmethode in Ihrer Nähe duldeten, wobei ich mir dennoch Kommentare wie "Steineschmeisser" und netteres anhören musste. Als die Fischbohne mit den X mal wieder einen Tüddel im Vorfach hatte oder von XXL Garnele auf XXL Stichling ummontieren wollte und deshalb an Land ging, änderte ich meine Taktik und montierte heimlich die 7g Stichlingimitation an der Fireline. Beim ca. 5 Wurf wunderte ich mich über meine beschissene Wurfweite, nur um festzustellen, dass der Ring auf der Oberfläche gar nicht von meinem Thor herrührte, da dieser danach weiter draussen eintauchte. In gespannter Haltung kurbelte ich also ein und war zum ersten Mal auf den folgenden Einschlag vorbereitet! Das Ergebnis hat Andre dan ja auch fotografisch schon eingestellt: 49cm, 1,1 KG und die perfekte Waffe gegen die "Du mit Deinen ewigen Meerforellen, fängst ja eh nie was, im Sommer geht doch eh nichts, hast Du selbst gesagt, geh doch mal auf Plattfisch" - Kommentare zuhause. Darüberhinaus die wohlverdiente Entschädigung für die 2 Aussteiger im Juni.

Interessant war noch, dass kurz nach Sonnenuntergang Ring auf Ring an der Oberfläche war, teils direkt vor unseren Füssen, aber die Fische, was auch immer sie waren, sich weder für mein Blech noch Andres Monsterfliegen interessieren wollten...Christoph hatte dann auch noch einen kurzen Biss auf Fliege, und einen fetten Truttensprung durften wir auch nich sehen, aber ansonsten ging es für mich dann gegen 23:00 Uhr auf den Heimweg. Dummerweise hatte ich meine Kopflampe im Auto gelassen, so dass ich die 100 Nacktschnecken, die ich auf dem Hinweg noch zu umschiffen wusste, bei Rückkehr zum Auto dann unter bzw. in meinen Filzsohlen wiederfand...brrrrr.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

...Ihr Vollspinner |supergri Gut dass die Ferkelfahnder Urlaub hatten.

Hey Andre, ich war auch kurz in DK, aber mit vollem Familyeinsatz und morgens rausschleichen. Es war die Hölle:

- nur 2 Trutten als Nachläufer gesehen #q
- 9 Petermännchen am Mefogeschirr gefangen ;+
- ungewollt 1 Seeschwalbe auf Hansen Fight gefangen und glücklicherweise wieder befreien können ;+;+;+;+;+
- Wegen Petermännchenstich 2 Stunden in dänischem Krankenhaus verbracht :c#q|kopfkrat

Ich fliehe jetzt erst einmal ein paar Tage ins Binnenland...Vielleicht schreibe ich über den Kram noch mal einen ordentlichen Bericht und stell den hier irgendwo unter der Rubrik Schwachsinn rein. Muss das ersma verarbeiten.

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin auch,

Erholt habe ich mich soweit, dass ich heute Morgen wieder an heimischen Gefilden unterwegs war, obwohl der Finger noch nich ganz wieder will.

Dafür durfte ich mal wieder eine schöne kampfstarke Sommertrutte drillen, die ich aber aufgrund akuter Kopfschüttelkrankheit longlinereleasen musste :v

Danach noch viele Bisse gehabt, wobei man teilweise bei den Nachläufern das schnappende Maul unter Wasser sehen konnte und die Tobse beim einholen vor dem Köder bzw. dem Verfolger flohen. Aber die Zicken haben so spitz gebissen, dass nichts mehr hängen blieb. Wahrscheinlich war es die ganze Zeit ein und derselbe Fisch, der danach nur noch vorsichtig zur Sache gegangen ist...

Aber dennoch: Mefoangeln bleibt auch im Sommer spannend

Gruß,

RM


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Leute bin wieder da:g von meinem Nächtlichen ausflug nach Ostholstein
 15.8.09  17:30uhr bis 16.8.09  3:30uhr 
wind sw stärke 2 
wer? ich und Papa 
was? wir haben schön die meefos beim rauben auf tobis gesehen und um 20:00uhr die erste kleine meefo bei papa auf eine springerfliege danach der erste kleine dorsch wieder auf springerfliege ich dachte nur das (fängt) ja gut an :q
und wieder ein dorsch ca 38cm auf blinker |uhoh:
ich habe mich auf einen großen stein am riff gestellt und habe mit meiner Fliegenpeitsche gefischt um 21.25 auch bei mir der erste kleine dorsch war schon lustig wie die lütten an der fliegenrute abgehen gerade mit einbruch der dunkelheit habe ich einen biss gemerkt und angehauen und ich merkte das es kein dorsch ist sondern eine 48cm sommer-meefo mit kampfgeist rechts, links, springen paar flucht versuche und dan lag sie endlich in meiner hand:vik: ich war so stolz meine erste meefo mit der fliegenrute und vor einen monat habe ich erst angefangen mit der fliegenpeitsche zu fischen mehr geht nicht jezt bin ich richtig heiß auf fliegenfischen das war zwar die lezte meefo in dieser Nacht aber wir haben zu zweit noch über 30 dorsche gedrillt von 8cm bis 40 cm alle schwimmen wieder und können groß werden#6 das war eine stern klare super geile Nacht
hat richtig spaß gemacht :m


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

Inmitten des gar nicht soo ausgeprägten Sommerloches nun ein Kurzbericht vom heutigen Auswärtsspiel beim MFV Dänisch-Nienhof.

Nachdem das Spiel pünktlich um 5:00 Uhr Morgens angepfiffen wurde, tat sich zunächst einmal gar nichts. Die meiste Action kam dabei noch von Silda, der zwar durch absolute Lauffreudigkeit glänzte und mit schnellen Tempowechseln viel Abwechslung ins Spiel brachte, jedoch über weite Strecken wirkungslos blieb und den Gegner nicht aus der Reserve zu locken wusste. Als der Trainer Ihn in der 30. Minute gegen Stripper auswechselte, gab es nach einem Ring auf der Oberfläche durch direkts Anwerfen des soeben Eingewechselten das erste und leider einzige Tor des Spiels. Stripper verwandelte den Foulelfmeter direkt und liess Torwart "Leo 40" keine Chance. Dennoch schien der Trainer mit dem Ergebnis nicht ganz zufrieden und wechselte erneut: Dieses Mal durfte der kleine der beiden Thor-Brüder seine Klasse unter Beweis stellen. Sein agiles Laufverhalten sorgte auch tatsächlich kurze Zeit später für einen ordentlichen Ruck im Spiel, sein Gegner, der kleinere der Mefo-Brüder, wusste sich aber durch einen kleinen Oberflächenschwall schnell zu befreien, so dass die Aktion wirkungslos blieb.

Bis zur Halbzeit plätscherte das Spiel vor sich hin, und der Trainer der Heimmannschaft wechsele ob der vertanen Chance zu Beginn der 2. Hälfte erst mal wirkungslos Spieler und Stellen. Kurz vor Schluss jedoch bekam der kleine Thor noch einmal Manndeckung durch den gegnerischen Spieler Mefo60, der Ihm bis kurz vors Tor nachlief und die heimische Abwehr, vertreten durch die Sandaal-Brüder, sich schnell durch Sprünge aus dem Stub machte. Leider verpasste er aber ebenfalls den Einstieg und drehte kurz vorm Kasten ab. Nun war es mit der Geduld es Trainers vorbei, und der kleine Thor wurde zu allem Überfluss durch eine bleibende Interaktion mit dem Legionär Blasen Tang auch noch für die nächsten Spiele gesperrt und muss durch einen neuen Spieler auf dem Markt ersetzt werden. Um 7:30 Uhr erlöste der Schlusspfiff endlich beide Mannschaften.

Fazit: Ein temporeiches und auch streckenweise interessantes Spiel, dessen Ergebnis aufgrund der hervorragenden Laufleistung und der guten Chancen der Heimmannschaft deutlich zu niedrig scheint. Aber das ist Fussball, und es gibt ja hoffentlich auch noch mal andere Tage.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


PS: Dickes Petri den Fängern!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Seng Boardies,

Habe mir heute Morgen mal wieder den Sonnenaufgang am Schwedeneck angeschaut und durfte feststellen, dass es bei all der Romantik auch gar nicht so langweilig war :q.

Zunächst erhörte ein ca. 30 cm langer Grönländer, wohl ein Vorbote der Bülker Herbstarmee, mein Werben und durfte natürlich wieder los, um seine Mutti zu holen.

An selber Stelle ging dann im 50m Wurfradius erstmal nichts mehr, so dass ich den 20er Witch anhängte und auf Distanz feuerte. Dabei knallte es am Horizont auch gleich voll in die Rute, aber ich hab den Anhieb verbockt und durfte so (mal wieder) nur einen ordentlichen Schwall an der Oberfläche beobachten.

Dann ca. 1h später wurde ich Zeuge einer beeindruckenden Jagdszene mit fliehenden und springenden Sandaalen, zwischen denen immer wieder ein odentlicher Silberbuckel zu sehen war. Mein Stichlingsimitat wurde leider komplett ignoriert, und als ich dann flugs den grünen Witch wieder am Band hatte, war der Spuk leider schon vorbei .Sch...ade #q. Aber mal wieder 2 Stunden, die spannender waren als mein gesamter März!

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Habe mich am 24.08. kurz entschlossen zu einer Tour Richtung Lübecker- Wismar Bucht. Gegen 20:00 Uhr traf ich dort ein. Wind war eigentlich nur eine 2 bf aus SO angesagt. |rolleyes
Aber ...... |gr:  es war dann, dank der Seebrise, doch eine gute 3-4! 
Egal, dachte ich mir. Wird schon gehen. Tat es aber leider nicht. Grund: Krautvorkommen ohhhhhhnnnne Ende!!! 
Jeder Wurf ein "Volltreffer"! #d Nach ca. 30 Würfen an verschiedenen Strandabschnitten zog ich es vor, mein Vorhaben zu beenden!   Netze standen teilweise 50 - 100m vom Ufer entfernt. Ob mit Kraut? #c
Ich denke schon. |supergri
Leider komme ich vorerst nicht mehr dazu, die Küste mit meinem Besuch zu beehren! |rolleyes
Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen Angreifern mehr Glück! |rolleyes #h


----------



## Bellyboater

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich konnte Donnerstag Abend wieder eine ca 50cm Trutte mit der Fliege überlisten. Da sie aber schon gefärbt war ging sie wieder zurück.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich konnte Donnerstag Abend wieder eine ca 50cm Trutte mit der Fliege überlisten. Da sie aber schon gefärbt war ging sie wieder zurück.


 na alter 
und wo ich am geheimen geheim platz angekommen bin gab es nur 2 halbstarke leos  auf fliege 
lg andre 
morgen ist auch noch ein tag :vik:MEERFORELLEN ANGELN IST *******


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War heute abend an der KIFÖ unterwegs und konnte eine auf Fliege erwischen! Ca 45cm! Geht wohl langsam los.Das Wasser wird wieder kälter.
Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## henni82

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

servus....
heute morgen hats bei mir endlich auch geklappt, nach dem ich gestern beim anhieb nen schönen fisch versaut hatte#q

nen schönen 43iger steeli:vik: mit selbstgebundender fliege:vik:
grüsse


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

na mein kleiner ossi :vik:
PETRI HEIL zur schönheit #6jetzt bis du richtig versaut 
bei uns gab es nur 2 hornpieper und 2 halbstarke leos 
dazu habe ich noch ne schöne fette mefo beim keschern verloren #q
irgenwann bleibt ne sau auch mal hängen wieder 
lg andre


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

(Go Fishing DK)
Sind wieder da:vik: 
und habe auch reichlich Fangmeldungen aus DK
Am 3.09 um 13:00 angekommen sachen in die Hütte gebracht und sofort ins Wasser|supergri da der Haus Fjord nur 2min entfernt ist sind wir gleich vorne an, am Wasser gelaufen und mein Vater hat gleich drei Würfe mit einen Spiro und seiner selbstgebauten Fliege gemacht ich nenne sie (Heinz-Polar)und beim dritten Wurf hat es geknallt eine schöne süße kleine Mefo leicht bräunlich natürlich Schwimmt sie wieder und kann wachsen ich habe fleisig Die Fliegenpeitsche geschwungen aber kein kontakt nach zwei stunden ging es mit dem wetter nur noch Berg ab Regen und Sturm immer wieder im wechsel naja das war ja auch nur der erste Tag also rein in die Hütte und erstmal sachen auspacken und was essen und Bier trinken |uhoh:wir haben beschlossen das wir am Freitag 4.09 ganz früh raus wollten in der nacht bin ich paar mal aufgewacht und habe den wind peitschen gehört und den regen auf den Dachziegeln plätschern hören dürfen naja kurz schlafen dachte ich und es wird besser punkt 5:00 uhr stand ich auf und schaute raus nichts besser |gr: aber egal wir fahren Fischen wir wollten nach Fünen reichlich Strände abgefahren aber der Wind machte nicht mit um 9:00uhr wollten wir erstmal einen besuch bei Go Fishing Dk Bei Claus Eriksen machen aber die türen machen erst um Punkt 10:00 uhr auf bisschen gewartet und dann machte jemand die Tür auf und rein ins Paradies ein absult geiler Laden alles was das Herz begert Claus war auch da aber der war wohl nicht so gesprächig ein anderer netter Mann konnte uns helfen ich fragte wo können wir bei diesem harten Wind mit der Fliege fischen er sagte kommt mal mit hier ist euer Arbeitsplatz ich schaute mich um und sah ein Monitor an der Wand und eine Karte hängen und eine Tastatur der Monitor zeigte eine seite vom Wetter dienst aus Dk und er sagte wir sollen an die Ostküste fahren und er machte eine andere seite auf von Goggle earth und ich schaute nicht schlecht wir konnten uns jeden strand auf Fünen anschauen und konnten sehen was da los ist absolut geil der laden ist ein besuch wert wir wollten zu der stelle fahren dier er uns sagte aber wir haben sie nicht gefunden und lange rumfahren wollten wir nicht also Angelführer raus ins Navi tippen und los wir sind an einem Strand angekommen und machten uns fertig ich habe nur den Wind von der seite gemerkt und habe meine Fliegenpeitsche im Auto gelassen und zu meiner Blechpeitsche gegriffen an der stelle angekommen waren wir nicht alleine ein Einheimischer Schwarzer mann Stand mit seinen Blech geschrirr da und schaute aufs Wasser wir machten ein paar Würfe und schon hing der erste Horni an der Rute aber was für ein Horni die sind ja riesig sagte ich zu meinen Vater und gehen voll ab
ich machte den Horni ab und gab ihn die freiheit zurück #h mein Vater schrie zu mir schau mal hier seine rute war krumm aber richtig krumm er sagte das ist kein Horni das ist eine Mefo aber eine richtig gute der fisch machte einen sprung und wir sahen eine bestimmt 65 cm blitz blanke Mefo er drillte sie bis sie keine Power mehr hatte #: und wie immer hatten den ketscher vor lauter aufregung im Auto liegen gelassen was nun wir haben von der Steinpackung aus gefischt und die steine waren sehr rutschig also hingehockt und wollte diese Wunder schöne Mefo greifen aber sie schlitzte aus naja ergerlich aber pech ich sah das er einen rot-schwarzen snap dran hatte und ich habe mir auch einen ranmontiert paar würfe und es knallte bei mir in der Rute ich wusste auch sofort das es nur eine Mefo sein kann wie die abging gedrillt mit der hand gegriffen und 48 cm silber geknüppelt da ich auch den Fischstring auch im Auto liegenlassen hab wusste ich nicht wo hin mit dem Fisch also auf einen stein legen da lag sie den auch paar minuten in meinen Augenwinckel sah ich wie etwas silbernes gerade vom stein rutschte ich versuchte sie mir noch zugreifen aber das hat leider nicht geklappt sind verschwandt zwischen den Steinen im Wasser und weg war sie die Mefo und wieder nur Dosen futter heute abend wir haben vier stunden weiter gefischt und bestimmt zusammen 30 hornis gefangen aber wieder freigelassen kurz danach schaute ich zu dem Schwarzen und sah meinen Vater neben ihn mit seinen Ketscher in der Hand und die rute von dem Einheimischen war so was von krumm und bog sich heftig und die schnur bremsen ging auch nach 5 min lag eine gut 80er mefo im ketscher (siehe Foto) der hat die ganze zeit nur noch gestrahlt ich sah die ganze zeit die weißen Zähne |supergrivom Schwarzen das kann man auch verstehen bei so einen geilen Fisch und wir schauten uns seinen köder an und staunten nicht schlecht ein unikart ein selbstgebauter holz wobbler weiß und grün angestrichen und augen reingerizt |uhoh: und der fängt er hatte den holz wobbler immer mit heftigen schlägen geführt das war sein erfolg #6und hätten wir gewusst das er einen ketscher mit hatte hätte mein alter auch seine Mefo aus dem wasser geholt:r der Einheimische hätte ja auch mal meinen Vater helfen können :v gegen 18:00uhr lies ich mein snap biss zum grund absinken und wollte wissen ob die dorsche da sind? ja sie waren es einer nach dem anderen aber nur zwei von der Kinderstube hatte maß aber ich habe keinen mitgenommen ich habe noch eine kleine Mefo gekriegt und die war gierig das gibt es nicht als ich den snap abmachen wollte schaute ich ins maul und staunte sie hatte zwei Tobis im maul raushängen und meinen snap auch noch das gibt es ja nicht für 25cm nicht schlecht und sie kann weiter sich ihren bauch vollstopfen da sie wieder schwimmt#h jezt weiß ich das hier alles voller Tobis schwimmen und den nächsten tag einen anderen Köder nehme und meinen köder anders führe #6
Samstag 5.09 sind wir um 7:00uhr an der gleichen stellt angekommen und wer stand wieder da der Schwarze mein Vater fragte und??? er konnte ganz schlecht deutsch aber wir haben ihn und er uns verstanden ! er sagte eine 4kg und eine 6kg und 5 verloren uns fiehlen die kinladungen runter seit wann bist du hier fragte ich ihn er gab mir ein handzeichen 5uhr na dan waren wir wohl zu spät dachte ich mir wir fischten ein bisschen und es dauerte nicht lange bis der erste horni wieder am haken hing und wieder einer nach dem anderen und ein paar dorsche dazwischen ich hatte mich für einen Hansen Flash in grün gelb mit glitzer folie entschieden wegen den Tobis ich habe den blinker richtung Horizont gejagt und habe ihn absacken gelassen kurzen augen blick später hat es richtig geknallt ich hatte die schnur bremse fest eingestellt und trotzdem zog der Fisch ab das war geil rechts links runter harte schläge springen und was war es eine 59cm dicke meefo únd ich hatte den ketscher und fischstringer mit nach paar min lag sie im meinen ketcher :vik::vik::vik:ich war happy mein Vater grinste der Schwarze zeigte mir#6und alles war gut kurze pause ein bild machen und ein bier reinpfeifen und weiter ging es den ganzen tag gab es nur Hornis und Dorsche biss kurz vor 16:00uhr auf meinen Flasch 26g wieder beim absacken ein rumms in der rute und wieder die schnur bremsen aber wie ich dachte geil die ist riesig naja ging so als ich sah es war keine Mefo sondern eine große Mackrele war ich baf |uhoh:das die so ein geilen drill geliefert hat|supergri naja das war den auch der letzte fisch auf unserer Dk tour


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9 !! *

Nach 1o min" Krautfischen "in Weißenhaus sind wir dann an einen geheimen Geheimplatz an der Ostküste von Fehmarn gefahren.

Wann:Samstag von 19 Uhr bis Sonntag 10 Uhr
Wer: 2 Freunde und ich
Wind:Stärke 6 ablandig
Womit:Fliege ,Spiro ,und Blinker
Wie Groß:3 Mefos 46,51,54
Warum:Ausflug zum Sommerende gehört einfach dazu

Die Fische waren abends nicht in Fliegenrutenreichweite, sodaß Blinker mit Springerfliege zum Einsatz kam.
Es gingen ca 40 Dorsche , davon 3 maßige, überwiegend auf die Springerfliege.
Abends 2 Mefos eine auf Blinker , eine auf Springerfliege.
Morgens eine auf Blinker.Morgens gabs auch noch Hornis.War ne angenehme Nacht mit viel zu tun.1 Hornhecht von 1m !!! leider beim Stranden verloren.

Petri MaikP

Gibt auch nen Foto muß mir nur einer verraten wie das hier rein kommt.


----------



## fischkop29

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hab gestern mittag welche getroffen die hatten 1 silberling con 45cm, gebissen haben soll er so gegen 9 uhr morgens, ich hatte leider kein glück, is nur hinterher geschwommen, wollte ihn aber nich nehmen 

heute noch mal probieren


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute morgen ging es zu dritt an die küste :vik:was soll ich sagen 
beim sonnen aufgang ging die post ab  wir konnten 8dorsche bekommen 
der größte ging an mich 42cm :vik:
und um 9uhr 30 bekamm ich ein hammer biß anschlag und dir sau hing :vik:50cm 
gucks du hier 
Anhang anzeigen 116568

	

		
			
		

		
	
lg andre


----------



## Stellheadidini

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin @ all

War auch mal wieder los,

Wann: Montag Sonnenuntergang
          Dienstag Sonnenaufgang
Wo:    Fehmarn
 Köder: Alles wat die Box hergab
Wer: ich undn Kumpel
Fänge : nixxxxx
Wetter: Sonne Mit starkem Nord Ost wind

war echt ne schöne Ecke, hatten viel Vertrauen, Kumpel hatte abends eine springen sehen und eine biss auf sein Sbiro#q schien wohl leckerer als die Fliege,
Naja haben dann aufgehört weil wir ne Menge Köder verloren hatten|kopfkrat wat da wohl war,
naja nächsten Morgen inner Früh noch n Biss gehabt,
und dann durften bestaunen was wir hätten fangen können,:c als der Fischer das Geheimnis lüftete und das gefühlte 5km lange Netz komplett um unsere Angelstelle herauszog,
schöne Fische mehrere Mefos eine bis ungefähr 70,
naja hätten unsere sein können......

nächstes mal halt


----------



## Schmiddl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 13./14.09.09
Wo: Dänemark, Als
Wer: Meine Frau und ich
Wind: Nord-Ost 4
Womit: Erst Blech, dann Fliege (Spiro)
Wie Groß: Ein Horni und dann 
3 Mefos 42 + 49 + 50cm (alle gegen Mittag)
Warum: Weil es richtig Spass gemacht hat.

Ich war mal wieder los und konnte nach unzähligen Versuchen endlich meine erste Mefo fangen. Und dann die Nächste hinterher.
Dazu hat sich meine Frau gleich mit entschneidert (war das zweite Mal los). Sie hat natürlich die Große verhaftet.
Mit Blech ging nichts und wir haben dann auf Spiro mit Fliege umgerüstet. Gleich nach dem ersten Wurf nen Biss gehabt. Wieder hin und diesmal hing die 42er. :q
Dann meiner Frau die Rute in die Hand gedrückt und nach dem ersten Wurf hing die 50er. :q:q
Crazy, wenns einmal läuft....
Wenig später durfte ich dann zumindest bei der Stückzahl gewinnen, aber die Größe konnte ich nicht mehr erreichen.
War super Wetter und schöne Angelei im Windschatten.

Wir haben noch Cuxhavener getroffen, die mich gleich an Ihre  Fliegenrute gewöhnen wollten. Was soll ich sagen; die haben mich angesteckt.#q

Falls Ihr hier seit: Ging bei Euch noch was ?

Fotos gibt es nicht.


----------



## JerkerHH

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo Zusammen, 

Wann: 12.09.09
Wo: Bliesdorf Strand 
Wer: Ich
Wind: ka
Womit: More Silda grün/silber
Wie Groß: 1x Silber 51 cm C&R   
 Warum:Zum ersten mal Bliesdorf ausprobiert  

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## mullet64

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo an alle, 

Wann: 18.09.09
Wo: Ostsee
Wer: Ich
Wind: 2 aus O-SO
Womit: Sömmet und Stripper
Wie Groß: 1x Silber 54 cm 
 Warum: Neugier

Wollte es eigentlich heute nochmal auf Meeräschen probieren. Die Bedingungen waren aber nicht so toll. Ab Sonnenuntergang musste ich dann doch mal blinkern, um zu sehen, ob nicht etwas anderes beißt.
Nach 5 min dann meine erste maßige Mefo dieses Jahr!

Danach bissen bis 8 Uhr noch ständig Fische. Waren aber alles Dorsche, aber auch schon größere dabei.

Gruß
Mullet


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute zwischen 6 und 8 Uhr
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: ich
Wind: Ost mit Welle
Womit: Eisen
Wie Groß: 1 x 35 released, 1 x 51 gegrillt
Warum: Dreharbeiten zu Horst Schlämmers neuem Streifen "Isch kann Forelle"



Ich sollte häufiger mal vorher ne Ansage machen...

Bei knackigem Shorebreak und Ostwind durfte ich heute endlich mal wieder auf die Jagd, "aber nur, wenn Du einen Fisch mitbringst!" - Super Ansage!
Schon ziemlich schnell stellte sich heraus, dass mein Zielfisch Babydorsch sich heute nicht blicken lassen wollte, so dass ich mich heute wohl mit Beifängen begnügen muss, wenn überhaupt...

Allerdings ruckelte es auch dann plötzlich hinter einem Stein, und ih durfte für ca. 5 Sekunden einen Grönländer am Möre Silda drillen.

Kurze Zeit später, Stellenwechsel, ruckelte es erneut am Silda, und ich konnte einen hübschen ca. 35cm langen Gröni in Empfang nehmen, der behutsam zurückgesetzt wurde und mit Volldampf Richtung offene See verschwand.
Dann tat sich lange Zeit nichts, bis ich eine Springerfliege montierte und gleich wieder Fischkontakt hatte. Dummerweise ging auch der verloren, und ich konnte die Fliege danach wegwerfen, da die Hakenspitze fehlte. Sehr ärgerlich, ich hoffe, der Fisch bekommt das irgendwie hin...

Schlussendlich machte ich mich mit einem 7g Pilgrim auf den Rückweg, um nach 10 Metern Watstrecke noch mal richtig angegriffen zu werden. Auch diesmal blieb der Fisch hängen, und ich konnte eine silberne 51er Trutte keschern, so dass der Haussegen wohl doch nicht schief hängen muss.

Gruß & geniesst den Herbst,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War heute das erste mal nach überstandener Leisten-OP am Wasser.
NULLNUMMER!!!!
Macht nichts habe eine wunderhübsche Forelle 3m vor mir in voller pracht springen gesehen(mein Köder war 30m weiter draussen) und einen ruhigen Morgen gehabt.

WEISS JEMAND WO ICH AM SONNTAG AUF DEM WEG NACH ALS EINEN DK-ANGELSCHEIN BEKOMME?
HABE GERADE GESEHEN DAS MEINER NICHT MEHR GÜLTIG IST!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Irgendwie ist heute nicht mein Tag.
Ich war um 5 Uhr am Wasser in Presen bei der Schleuse , und mit dem Sonnenaufgang bissen die Fische.

Aber naja....
Ich habe 5 Mefos springen sehen, teilweise nur 5m neben mir, wie aus dem nichts und 3 Mefos hab ich vermasselt. #q
Immerhin habe ich 2 Hornhechte noch gefangen.


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hallo, zusammen!
Leider habe ich erst jetzt Zeit unseren Misserfolg zu melden! Aber wir bleiben auf alle Fälle dran.

Wann: Do. 24.09.2009 18:00-21:30 Uhr
Wo: B.U.
Wer: Tom und ich
Wind: 2-3 aus W
Womit: Spöket Schwarz
Warum: hatte Zeit


So, denn bis zum nächsten mal.
Marco


----------



## JanS

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So ich habe auch was zu vermelden  

Wann: 14-09-2009 - 27-09-2009
Wo: Fehmarn
Wer: Ich und meine Schnidde 
Wind: 0-7 erste Woche NO dann SW
Womit: Spöket schwarz, Flash Schwarz Kupfer, Fliege Grün / Schwarz
Warum: Urlaub 
Fänge:
43 / 51 er Dorsch auf Fliege. Unzählige Minidorsche sowohl auf Fliege als auch auf Blech. Wunderschöne Sonnen Auf / Untergänge konnte ich wie immer bestaunen. Tolles Wasser und aufregende momente. Springende Mefos beobachten oder Krabben die sich auf meinen Watstiefeln duelierten.

Leider kein Kontakt mit Silber ;( und nu sind auch noch 2 Wochen Urlaub um... das leben ist hart! Auf ein neues im November


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute 06.30-12.00
Wo: Als DK
Womit: Fliege (Red tag und Garnele in pink)
Wer: Noch einer und ich!
Was: ca 60cm mit farbe und ca35cm mit ohne Farbe beide zurück!!!!!!!
Was noch: noch 4 Fischkontakte ohne Happy End!
Wasser: Naß,warm und trüb 
Wind: Von vorne rechts(******* zu werfen aber gut für Fisch!)
Warum: Weil ich es liebe

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute 17.30-19.00
Wo: Dänisch Nienhof
Womit: Thor 18gr. r/s
Wer: Ich und sieben andere waren auf der Strecke
Was: ca 55 ohne farbe aber sehr gut im futter
Was noch: 3 mal biss und ein Horni
Wasser: leicht trüb und gut Kraut
Wind: w 3-4
Warum: macht halt einfach spaß und der erfolg is lecker

beste grüße


bild kommt noch,find gerade das kabel nich


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
Komme gerade aus DK(Als). Hatte gestern 20 min nach Ankunft einen richtig fetten Brummer dran für ca 3-4 sek und dann bis heute Mittag nichts Zählbares mehr. Das kommt warscheinlich daher das meine Knie vom verlorenen Fisch noch gezittert haben und so all die anderen Forellrn verscheucht wurden.|rolleyes
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fangmeldung von heute 3.10.09 wsh
wer? ich und die xbone(andre) papa und der ossi 
wind? erst süd dan süd-west 5-7
was? ich eine 65cm leicht braun (schwimmt wieder!!!) aber ein hammer geiler drill mit meiner neuen fliegenpeitsche 
der ossi hat auch eine mitte 60er gefangen 
papa ein 30cm dorsch (schwimmt auch wieder) 
mit was? ich mit pattegrissen (pink) geht immer:q
ossi (pink)-bomber mit spiromontage 
papa snap rot-schwarz 30g
ein geiler lustiger tag! und andere am strand haben auch gefangen:vik:  es lohnt sich auch mal bei richtigen scheiß wetter an die küste zu ballern:vik:
nicht nur bei schön wetter #h also los Männer an die Küste #6  und petri


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
SCHEISS WETTER IST MEERFORELLEN WETTER :vik:glaubt ihr nicht 
denn gucks du hier :g
fisch 1 fisch 2 und fisch 3 und fisch 4 
:q:q:q der ossi hat heute richtig zugeschlagen #6ich habe leider 4 fische verloren #q 2 auf fliege und 2 auf blech
sie sind da :vik:
lg andre


----------



## finnson

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,
war heut 2 stunden an der kieler förde...
ergebnis:  schöne blanke mefo´s
eine 75 cm und die andere 40 !
durften beide wieder schwimmen
der drill war einfach zu schön...

köder war ein thor in 21 gramm blau silber


----------



## stan von eden

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin,
ich hatte gestern abend mal frei und bin dann für zwei stunden nach bliesdorf zur treppe. als es dunkel wurde gab es keine fünf meter vor mir nen wasserknall und meine rute bog sich ins wasser. ich wollte gerade das blech aus dem wasser heben, da es dunkel war, hatte ich ne kopflampe auf, denn die springerfliege verfängt sich gern im ersten rutenring wenn ich zu weit drehe.
es gab nen kurzen rriiinggg in der bremse, und dann kam mir der silber/schwarze hansen direkt an die birne geflogen, zum glück hab ich keine drillinge dran!!! er war zum heulen, offensichtlich war die bremse zu fest!!!#q  also wenn jemand ne rot/schwarze fliege mitfängt, lasst sie fliegen... zum krönenden abschluss hat sich einer meiner hunde im dunkeln an der treppe noch eine klaue ausgerissen, und blutete so stark, das ich noch zum tierarzt nachts musste#d

wenn es so für mich anfangt dies jahr, bin ich mal gespannt:c

gruss andi


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Ich war gestern wieder los mit einen Kumpel. Waren am B.U. von 17:00 bis 21:00 Uhr. Ausser Dorsche bis 43cm ist aber leider nichts rausgekommen. Das wars erstmal wieder. Neue Meldungen gibt es dann am Wochenende.
Tschüss, Marco


----------



## tomjoe3776

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war letzten  Samstag und Sonntag in Stohl unterwegs. Habe jeweils eine Mefo um die 50 gefangen. Als Köder waren kupfer-grüne Blinker erfolgreich.

Grüße


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*Kurztrip Fünen, Enebærodde*

Moin!
Mit ein paar Tagen Verzögerung wegen schlechten Wetters und Terassenbau bin ich Dienstag, 6.10. doch noch zu meinem geplanten Trip nach Fünen aufgebrochen. Mein Ziel dort war die Landzunge Enebærodde im Norden der Insel um mit der Fliegenrute den Mefos nachzustellen. Diese Landzunge grenzt den Odensefjord von der offenen See ab. An der Spitze ist die schmale (naja, es sind immerhin noch gut 400 Meter) Durchfahrt in den Fjord mit tiefem Wasser und teilweise starker Strömung. Diese Spitze gilt als einer der besten Meerforellenplätze auf Fünen.

Einziger Haken an der Sache: die Halbinsel ist Naturschutzgebiet, also müssen die etwa 7 km vom Parkplatz in Hasmark Strand zur Spitze zu Fuß oder per Rad zurückgelegt werden. Ich hatte mich zum Wandern entschlossen.

Am Dienstag kam ich gegen 17.30 am Parkplatz an. Der Wind kam mit etwa 4 Stärken aus Süd. Um die letzten hellen Stunden des Tages noch zu nutzen, ging ich nur bis auf den Damm (Drejet), dort sind auch schon einige fischträchtige Abschnitte. Bis etwa 21.00 Uhr fischte ich, wegen des Windes von rechts hinten rückwärts werfend und leider erfolglos, einen kleinen steinigen Strandabschnitt durch.

Nach einer gemütlichen Nacht im "Golfhotel" (Golf 3 Variant) machte ich mich im Morgengrauen fertig und startete, als der nächtliche Dauerregen endlich aufgehört hatte, gegen halb acht Richtung Landspitze. Der Wind hatte auf West gedreht und wehte immer noch etwa mit Stärke 3-4. Dadurch hatte die Seeseite eine angenehme Welle, das Wasser war ganz leicht angetrübt, der Himmel war noch bedeckt.

Etwa auf halber Strecke, am "Martinegård", legte ich die erste Pause ein, um einen kleinen Strandabschnitt abzufischen. Nur 20 Minuten später, ich hatte gerade die Fliege gewechselt, konnte ich eine blnke 49er Meerforelle erbeuten. Die Erfolgsfliege war eine klassische Magnus Größe 6. Nachdem ich noch ein halbes Stündchen weiter gefischt hatte, machte ich mich auf den weiteren Weg zur Landspitze.

Dort angekommen, wechselte ich (den hilfreichen Infos einiger Boardies sei Dank) auf eine recht fix sinkende klare Intermediaschnur und begann die Strecke an der Durchfahrt abzufischen. Und während meine Frau zu Hause mit anhaltendem Starkregen zu kämpfen hatte, stand ich ein paar hundert Kilometer weiter nördlich in strahlendstem Sonnenschein. 

Außer mir waren noch drei andere Fliegenfischer an der Strecke unterwegs, ohne dass man sich dabei jedoch auf die Füße trat. Es herrschte eine starke Strömung Richtung Fjord, das Wasser war klar und man konnte nach wenigen Metern keinen Grund mehr erkennen, nur blaugrüne Tiefe. Etwa drei Stunden habe ich dort gefischt, konnte aber in der Zeit keine Kontakte verbuchen. Auch die anderen Kollegen fingen soweit ich sehen konnte nix.

Also kurz Mittagsschlaf auf der Wiese und dann wieder Richtung Erfolgstelle vom Morgen. Dort hatte sich allerdings aufgrund des etwas kräftiger gewordenen Windes und der stärkeren Welle das Wasser jetzt teilweise heftig eingetrübt. Nach etwa einer weiteren Stunde erfolglosen Fischens bin ich dann zurück zum Auto und nach Flyvesande rübergefahren. Auf dem Weg dorthin lief ständig Bindematerial in Form von massenweise Fasanen auf der Straße herum.

In Flyvesande war das Wasser auch sehr trüb, aber der Wind ließ inzwischen nach. Daher bin ich wieder zurück nach Hasmark Strand und befischte rund um die Abenddämmerung die gleiche Stelle wie am Vorabend. Dabei konnte ich immerhin einen Nachläufer verbuchen und zwei Schweinswale weit draußen entlangziehen sehen.

Auch der nächste Morgen brachte bei ziemlichem Ententeich keine weiteren Fische und so machte ich mich bereits am späten Vormittag wieder auf den Heimweg.

Fazit: Die Halbinsel Enebærodde ist ein klasse Revier mit viel Platz, wenn man seine Ruhe beim Fischen haben will. Die Spitze ist ein einzigartiger Platz, wobei ich Schwierigkeiten hatte, mich auf die ungewohnten Verhältnisse dort einzustellen.

*Technische Daten in der Übersicht:*
*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Fünen, Enebærodde
*Wetter:* HBW
*Wind:* Süd bis West, 1 -4
*Wasser:* war auch da
*Was:* 1 Mefo, 49cm
*Womit:* 6er Magnus (grau)
*Warum:* Weil dat to un to scheun is!

Gruß und einen heißen Herbst!

Martin#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

so nun bin auch wieder zurück von Als Wetter war super zum werfen mit der Fliege, leichter wind fast ruhiges wasser Sternen Klarerhimmel und Links und rechts Von mir und meinem kollegen kamen die Mefo´s  an die Oberfläche.

Begonnen zu Angeln hatten wir gegen 22.00uhr nach gefühlten 20 min konnte mein kollege auf Spöket nen kontakt verbuchen leider lies sie wieder los.
Das gleiche passierte noch 3 mal, jedes mal blieb es nur bei einem kurzen Anfasser und weg war sie.

Kurz bevor wir abbrechen wollten so gegen 0.00uhr sah ich eine Mefo im Knietiefen wasser, gerade mal ca 3m vom Ufer weg, an die Oberfläche kommen, also schnell die Cigarre in richtung Fisch gebracht nach kurzem einstrippen sprang sie mit Fliege mir entgegen dies hatte ich nun nicht erwartet und habs leider versaut also blieb es ohne Fisch.

Fazit: 
Super Wetter, Fische waren reichlich da, leider nichts verwandeln können, Trotzdem Spaß gehabt,  Sonntag geht´s wieder los.


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Samstag Morgen 1h vor und nach Sonnenaufgang
Wo: E-Bay
Wer: Reverend Mefo
Wind:mit ordentlich Welle voll inner Fresse rein
Womit: Möre Silda 15g
Wie Groß:55cm mit gepunkteter Schwanzflosse
Warum:Weil ich endlich mal wieder los gekommen bin und die letzte Trutte schon 2 Wochen zurück lag

Liebe Gemeinde,

Nicht das Wort zum Sonntag, sonder zum Samstag gibt es heute zu vermelden, da ich nachher noch auf eine Hochzeit muss und mich morgen früh wohl so fühlen werde wie die ganzen Hamburger neulich, als der FCB an der Alster ne Packung kassiert hat.
So konnte ich bei viel Wind und Welle erstmal biologisch weiterbilden, indem ich die komplette heimische Seetangflora häppchen- bis haufenweise in wechselnden Abständen präsentiert bekam. Die Suppe war am Ufer grau in grau und dahinter ganz okay. Typischens Mefo-Wetter eigentlich. Erstmal passierte jedoch gar nichts, nichtmal ein Dörschlein oder Gröni wollte sich blicken lassen. Dann, wie so oft, war plötzlich unverhofft die Rute krumm, sogar direkt vor meinen Füßen an der Dreckkante.
Der Fisch nahm aber erstmal ein wenig Schnur und legte ein paar Salti hin. Doch dieses mal hielt der Haken, und ich konnte bald eine blanke 55er in Empfang nehmen. Seltsamerweise war der Schwanz durchgepunktet, was ja eigentlich für eine Steelhead spricht. Wie eine solche sah mir der Fisch aber überhaupt nicht aus. Gibt das da eigentlich Hybriden? Was machen die Refos denn eigentlich zur Paarungszeit mit Ihrer neu gewonnenen Freizeit?

Ein etwas verwirrter

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Köderwerfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,

Petri an den Reverent.

Wann: Samstag 10-11.30
Wo: Übern Sund rüber, dann  oben beim FKK Strand 
Wer: Ich
Wind: Ostseite war nicht so gemütlich Bft 5 aus Ost
Wasser: leicht trüb
Womit: Hansen Flash 16g rot/schwarz
Wie Groß: drei mal ca 30cm, ein mal ca 25 cm
Warum:Weil an der Elbe zur Zeit die Schneider rumlaufen und Mefo angeln einfach besser ist.

Also gestern Abend Ostseite 5 kleine Dorsche released.
Heut morgen dort noch mal probiert. War mir zu viel Kraut, Wind und Wellen.
Auf der Westseite war's dann gleich viel entspannter. Hab aber eigentlich nicht so recht Hoffnung gehabt.
Erst ganz oben versucht. Da war aber so eine Seiten Strömung :v, bin dann etwa 800 meter weiter nach Süden. Dort gab es auch noch etwas Welle und leichte Strömung. Optimal für Fisch und Angler.
Drei mal ca 30cm und ein mal ca 25 cm, innerhalb 1 1/2 Stunden. War wohl ein Kindergarten.
Die Erzieherin hat sich aber nicht blicken lassen. |rolleyes Die Kiddys hab ich natürlich behutsam zurückgesetzt.

Gruß Köderwerfer


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Erstmal Petri den Fängern und Nichtfängern.
@Reverent Ich habe auch schon Mefos mit diesen Punkten auf der Schwanzflosse gefangen und es gab mal eine Rekordmefo(ich glaube der aktuelle deutsche Rekord aus Rügen) bei der sind aufgrund dieser Punkte hier im Board und anderswo die Wellen recht hochgeschlagen("Das ist doch ne Refo/Steelhead).
Ich weiß auch nicht woher die Punkte stammen aber ich habe sie öfter gesehen.

Ich war übrigens gestern bis heute in DK. Ich hatte 6 Mefos ca 20cm-ca 40cm alles zurück.
Nebenbei hatte ich etliche Dorsche von 20cm-48cm, von denen habe ich die 4 Größten für meine Fischsuppe eingepackt.Lecker!!!
Die Dorsche haben wie von Sinnen, am hellichten Tag, in absoluter Strandnähe, teilweise in 40 cm Wassertiefe, 4m vom Ufer gebissen. Wir habe Schwärme von Dorschen jagen gesehen wie Forellen. Das Wasser hat gekocht. Das war der Hammer. Ich habe Bisse auf die Fliege bekommen bei denen sind die Dorsche wie Forellen durch die Oberfläche gepflügt. Ich bin immernoch total begeistert.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute zu 2 an der küste gewesen  gefangen haben wir 5 mefos :m
und 4 dorsche 
die mefos sollten mal lieber nicht unter der sonnenbank gehen #q#q alle angestaubt 
das hieß klapps auffen arsch und tschüß  die dorsche werden auch  langsam größer  alle anfang 30 bis anfang 40 
wir hatten ein geiles wetter :g bis mein kolllege noch kamm #q regen regen regen :vkai ich hoffe du konntes noch eine verhaften 
lg andre 
hier mal was ganz anderes :geinfach geil der sonnenaufgang 
lg andre 
Anhang anzeigen 118957


Anhang anzeigen 118958


----------



## MichaelB

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*

Moin,

Freitag 9ter Oktober
AlBundy und ich am TP
Ententeich und Drift gen Norden
von halb6 bis 8 p.m. :g
AlBundy zwei schöne Küchendorsche, ich einen 69er
zusammen bestimmt noch ein Dutzend Nemos

Mein persönliches Highlight war es, im Dunkeln auf dem Wasser Klassikmusik aus Alex´s BB-PA zu hören :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moisen...

Wir sind auch wieder zurück von der Insel.

Diesmal hats der Wettergott echt nicht gut mit uns gemeint.
Als wir gestern um 13Uhr auf Fehmarn angekommen sind,sind wir erstmal locker was essen gegangen und haben uns dann gegen 15Uhr auf nach Staberhuk gemacht,weil wir in der Abenddämmerung ein paar Dorsche blinkern wollten.Leider war da fischen nicht möglich,weil der Wind viel zu doll war und die Wellen zu hoch,uns kamen auch ein paar Brandungsangler entgegen die auch nicht fischen konnten.
Dann sind wir nach Teichhof gefahren,aber auch dort war ein kontrolliertes fischen leider nicht möglich,zu viel Welle und Seitenwind.
Schon richtig gut angenervt sind wir dann weiter nach Wallnau gefahren,wo wir von 17-21Uhr gefischt haben.Gleich in der ersten halben Stunde konnte der Baron 2 und ich 1 vielleicht gerade massige bzw. untermassige,die natürlich wieder zurück gingen,auf nen weiß/grünen 22g Stripper fangen.Danach hatten wir noch ein paar Bisse,die wir aber alle nicht verwerten konnten.
Da der Wind dann etwas nachgelassen hatte,sind wir nach ner kurzen Pause nochmal gegen 22Uhr nach Altenteil gefahren ,in der Hoffnung doch noch ein paar Dorsche zu fangen.Das taten wir auch,aber leider waren auch die alle aus der Kinderstube.
Gegen 24Uhr entschieden wir uns bis 6Uhr zu Schlafen und dann nochmal in Teichhof anzugreifen.
Dort haben wir dann heute Morgen von 6Uhr30- 9Uhr ohne jeglichen Biss gefischt,da der Wind aber so gut wie völlig weg war,haben wir uns entschieden nochmal nach Staberhuk zu fahren.Dort haben wir dann noch ca. 2 Stunden ohne Erfolg gefischt,bis wir schließlich die Schnauze voll hatten und wieder gen Hamburg gefahren sind!!!
Es hat zwar mal wieder Spass gemacht,an der Ostsee zu fischen, aber das Wetter hat diesmal leider echt nicht mitgespielt und das ganze hin und her Gefahre hat auch genervt,aber egal nächstes Mal wirds bestimmt besser...:g


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Bin nun wieder zurück.

Wann: Heute 11.00- 15.30Uhr
Wo:  DK (Als)
Wind: Ententeich gegen 14.00uhr sehr leichter wind.
Womit: Fliege 
Gefangen:  #c  Glatte Null Nummer  #c


Super Wetter glattes Wasser und sehr klar. Einen nicht verwertbaren Biss auf  die Pattegriesen  gehabt sonnst nur Wurftraining gemacht.

Konnte auch keinen Fisch sehen bzw. es ist nichts gesprungen.

Naja Am Dienstag gehts wieder los.

Petri Heil an alle Fänger.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
heute der 2 bericht 
es war reichlich fisch da #6heute konnte ich 2 überlisten |supergri
60cm braun #q dafür aber wunderschön :k mit ein knutscher auffen leichhaken schnell zurück in wasser 
nach  einer std endlich was für die pfanne und so sollen sie aussehen :g
lg andre 
petri heil den fängern 
Anhang anzeigen 119021


Anhang anzeigen 119022

|wavey:


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Erst mal ein dickes Petri allen Fängern!

Von mir auch ein kurzer Bericht von Fünen. 

Zeit: 05.10. bis 10.10.
Wann: Jeweils 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang und 1 Stunde vor bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang.(Mehr war leider nicht drin, "Frauchen" hat ohnehin schon geknurrt!)  
Wo: Egebjerggard, Enebaerodde, Boegebjerg, Törresö
Womit: Thor rot/schwarz 10g, Möre silda Kupfer 10g, Stripper weiß 10g, Stripper schwarz 10g, jeweils mit Springerfliege (Garnelenimitation, Fischimitation)
Was: 2 Mefos 46 und 48cm, 3 Mefos u 40 (alle durften wieder schwimmen) 

War mein erster Angelausflug nach Fünen und schreit dringend nach Wiederholung! Ich hatte Fischkontakt ohne Ende, immer wieder ist die Springerfliege hart atakiert worden, leider konnte ich die vielen Bisse nicht verwerten. *Jetzt habe ich eine große Bitte an Euch!*
Die meisten Angler die ich getroffen habe waren mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs. Ich wollte mich schon immer mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen und jetzt bin ich endgültig heiß aufs "Wedeln"! Nur leider habe ich noch keinen blassen Schimmer was da alles von Nöten ist. Hab die Jungs oft am Strand beobachtet und würde es gerne lernen. Ich hoffe unter Euch findet sich jemand der einem absoluten Anfänger, die nötigen Tips für Erstausrüstung und hoffentlich auch einen praktischen Einführungskurs am Wasser gibt. Also wer hat Lust mich in Wurftechnik und die Geheimnisse des Fliegenfischens einzuweihen?

Petri Patty


----------



## Ullov Löns

*AW: Kurztrip Fünen, Enebærodde*

*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Ebeltoft, Djursland
*Wetter:* bescheiden stürmisch
*Wind:* minimal 5 maximal 12
*Wasser:* jede Menge
*Was:* 10 Mefos 40-55cm
*Womit:* Sölvpilen
*Warum:* Weils besser ist.


----------



## Aalsucher

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Abenraa Bucht

*Wer:* Stefan und ich
*Wo:* Felstedskov
*Wetter:* Morgens bewölkt.mittags bewölkt 
*Wind:* 3-4Bft
*Wasser:* gemessen 13,2 Grad
*Was:* ein paar kleine Leö's eine 65er und eine 60er beide gefärbt,und released
*Womit:* Dorsch mit Belly und Zocker, Mefo's mit Boss Blinker
*Warum*                                                 :Weil wir heute einfach mal wieder dran waren


----------



## Köderwerfer

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wer:* ich
*Wo:* Bliesdorf
*Wann:* heute ca. 8.30
*Wetter:* heiter bis wolkig
*Wind:* NNO
*Wasser:* recht klar,ganz wenig Kraut
*Was:* 1 blanke 50er mit losen Schuppen
*Womit:* Blinker "_no Name_", vom Sohneman mit Nagellack aufgepeppt.
*Warum:* Nicht weil ich einen neuen Desktop Hintergrund brauche, auch nicht weil meine Frau gesagt hat "bring Fisch mit"; sondern weil es für mich die schönste Angelei ist.:l

Ja ich war gestern Abend auch erst auf der Insel. Zuerst nach Wallnau (zu viel Wind und Welle, das Wasser stand bis an den Deich). Staberhuk ging eigentlich nur hinter'm Leuchtturm. Dort war das Wasser auch nicht mehr so suppig. Zwei mal Babydorsch auf Fliege.

Na was nun? Der Wind sollte für heute etwas abflauen. Aber zu welcher Uhrzeit wusste ich auch nicht. Da meine Frau mich darum bat Fisch mitzubringen, und das mit den Mefos ja nicht immer so klappt, bin ich auf Nummer sicher gegangen und hab die Nacht auf der Seebrücke Grömitz verbracht. Dort 2 Platte und zwei Dorsche, sowie 36 legger Herbst-Heringe verhaftet.
Morgens um 6 dann zur Eisentreppe Bliesdorf. Dort mit Fliege und Blech probiert gegen 8.30 Uhr war es dann soweit. So geht nur eine MeFo in die Rute. Schöner Drill!
Gegen 10 Uhr war ich dann, glücklich und gut gelaunt, bei schönsten Wetter, auf dem Weg nach Hause.
War ein Super Wochenende auch wenn's erst nicht so aussah.


----------



## Heyck

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

#cheute 5 stunden den arm abgekurbelt in der kieler förde und an der küste leider nur kleine dorsche und einen horni!! keine mefo   ;+


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

@Köderwerfer
Petri zur schönen Trutte, hab Deinen Drill aus etwas Entfernung beobachten können. Hab zu dem Zeitpunkt drei Wannen weiter südlich gestanden.

*Wann:* 06.00 Uhr bis 12.00 Uhr
*Wo:* Bliesdorf, südlich der Eisentreppe
*Wer:* TPJanssen und ich
*Womit:* Snaps rot/schwarz; Möre silda kupfer 10g; Boss Schwarz/grün 12g; Springerfliege/Garnelenimitation grau-Kupfer
*Was:* Nullnummer!! Gegen 7.00 Uhr heftiger Biss, relativ dicht am Ufer, ausstieg nach ca. 20 Sekunden, halt wieder die altbekannte Kopfschüttelkrankheit!


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War gestern über Tag mit dem Kanu los leider ohne Erfolg!
Gestern abend dann nochmal in der KiFö mit der Fliege.
1mal ca 50 cm und mit Farbe und zweimal um die 35cm ohne Farbe.
Heute morgen dann noch eine Nullnummer drangehängt.
Im Moment ist echt viel Fisch unterwegs aber wo gibts mal was blankes für die Pfanne?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War am Sa auch nochmal schnell los. 
Wo: Fehmarn
Wann: ca. 15.30 bis 18.00 Uhr
Forelle: leider nix
Dorsch: 2 x vielleicht eben maßig (ein Trauerspiel wenn man sich die Fänge vor 2/3 Jahren mal anschaut....................
Wind: bescheiden Nord 4
Wasser: ordentlich bewegt


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, Moin!
Wir waren gestern nochmal kurz los zum Brodtener Ufer. Ausser einen kleinen Dorsch gab es dort nichts. Die Welle war zu hoch und das Wasser trübe.

Wann: 21.10 16-19:30 Uhr
Wo: B.U
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wind: 4 aus ssw
Womit: Boss, Spöket, Silda alles
Wie Groß: Dorsch 43
Warum: Zeit

Dann hoffen nächste mal auf mehr Erfolg

So, denn


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen Leude,

Bin grad zurück von einer 2-stündigen Dawn Patrol mit PMOLMF Flensimann an der Küste der großen Steine. Da das Wasser über Nacht anscheinend heftig gefallen ist, musste wir an unserem ersten Spot aufgeben, da der Blasentang bis an die Wasseroberfläche reichte.

Wetter war bis auf ein bisschen Niesel 1a, und so durfte ich auch kurze Zeit später ein leider nur sehr kurzes Telefonat mit meinem Blinker aufnehmen. Dafür drillte der Flensimann kurze Zeit später eine nette mittvierzigerin ...bis kurz vor die Füße. So ist das eben. Bei mir war ab da tote Hose, aber Dirk hatte noch einen guten Nachläufer zu verbuchen. Ich bin dann so gegen 8:30 zurück zu Brötchen und Kaffee, welche ich mir gerade habe schmecken lassen

Gruß & Allen noch viel Erfolg,

River and Mefo


----------



## Berat

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern (Sa, 24.10.2009) Stohl / Surendorf eine kleine (40er) Silberblanke (released) auf grün/weiß Eisele 22g vom Boot aus (3-4 m Wassertiefe). Dann an der Untiefentonne Surendorf in ca. 9m zwei ordentliche (65 + 62 cm, fett) Dorsche mitgenommen, zwei weitere große Dorsche verloren. 5 kleine Dorsche released. Habe von Bülk bis zur Untiefentonne mit zwei Ruten ca. 200 m vom Ufer entfernt geschleppt, dann nach ca 15 Driften an der Tonne musste ich zurück Richtung Bülk. Leider zu spät: Der Rückweg im Dunkeln war grausam; Wind aus Ost von vorn, hohe Welle, kein Fisch. Es waren reichlich Watangler auf der Strecke, es würde mich interessieren, ob ufernah etwas gelaufen ist...


----------



## Patty

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin,
war gestern Abend und heute Morgen auch mal wieder los,
Wann: 24.10 15.00-19:00 Uhr
          25.10. 07.00-10.00 Uhr
Wo: Brodtner Ufer
       Bliesdorf
Wer: Ich
Wind: 2-3 aus so
         2-3 aus sw
Womit: Snaps, Silda
Was: Silberblank 59cm
Warum: Weil ich süchtig bin!

Sonntag morgen in Bliesdorf war echt der Hammer. Erster Wurf, vom Land aus direkt paralell zur Steinpackung. 
Keine 2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt in ca.30cm Wassertiefe kam ein hammerharter Biss, verbunden mit einem gewaltigen Sprung. Hab mich so erschrocken das sich die Trutte gleich wieder verabschiedet hat....Danach nichts mehr!
Trotzdem ein geiles WE am Wasser.
Hab im Moment leider keine Kamera, deshalb keine Bilder.
Petri Patty


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Leute

War gestern ab dem frühen Nachmittag mit dem Pontonboot in der Mecklenburger Bucht
unterwegs , in der Dämmerung zurück an Land mit 4 fetten ( nicht |offtopic !) Dorschen
und dachte mir nach dem Verladen der Flotte , paar Würfe von der Sandbank mit Flie-
ge zum schönen Abschluß können nicht schaden ; als ich , stehend neben einem erfolglosen Spinnangler , der grade sagte , noch nie gesehen zu haben , daß auf Fliege
jemand ne Forelle gefangen habe , und Schluß machen wollte , ich "Kontakt!" rief und
mir die Leerschnur aus dem Katzenklo gerissen wurde . Fisch bemühte gleich noch die Bremse , und nach ein paar Sprüngen ( für die Brandungsangler ) landete ne fette
55er Forelle - blitzeblank - in meiner Hand , kurz an die Markierungen der Rute gehalten
und released , (wegen Schonzeit und sowieso ).
                   Bedingungen : Wind SO ablandig , Wasser klar , neblig
                                       Worauf : P. Magnus 

Yesssss ! - es geht doch noch , kann ein Tag schöner sein , Jungs ? :vik:
Keep on fishing Kraft


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin, moin
ich war mit Famillie in den Herbstferien 1 Woche auf Fünen in der Nähe von Svendborg. Meine Frau hat ein Ferienhaus direkt am Wasser gemietet. Es waren genau 5m, ja 5 Meter bis zum Wasser und bis zu einem Topplatz 25 Meter.Habe dort jeden Tag eine Mefo verhaften können.Dazu noch jede Menge Bisse und Fischverluste. An 2 anderen Stellen die ich angetestet habe ging auch was.
Gefangen habe ich dort mit kleinen Blinkern und Spiro/Fliege. Fliegenrute war schwierig da immer Wind von rechts und keinen Rückraum.
Hier noch ein Bild von einen hübschen Kerlchen der hoffentlich den Weg um die Netze zu seinem Bach gefunden hat.

Ach ja , ich war Samstag und Sonntag auf Fehmarn und Umgebung.Wie oft , nicht einen Biß gehabt.
Die zwei Dutzend Kinderdorsche die man jeden Abend fängt zähl ich nicht.


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War heute mal wieder wedeln an der KiFö und konnte endlich mal wieder eine Silberne fangen. Sie war 53 cm lang und wirklich blitze blank. Ich hatte an gleicher Stelle 4 Bisse bis sie endlich richtig zugepackt hat. 
Fast hätte ich auf meinen Fisch verzichten müssen, denn sie ist wohl einem Fischernetz entkommen. Die Spuren waren eindeutig und selbst die Filets wiesen Blutergüsse durchs Netz auf. Hätte ich sie nicht gefangen, glaube ich nicht das sie es gepackt hätte. Aber schon erstaunlich das sie trotz solcher Verletzungen fressen.
Schöne Grüße an alle anderen und Petri allen Fängern und Nichtfängern.

Sebastian


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So bin wieder zurück:

Um 5 Uhr heute Morgen ging es los, schnell noch einen Kollegen eingesammelt und auf nach Als, gegen halb 7 standen wir im Wasser und konnten super in den Sonnenaufgang hineinfischen bei leichtem wind. 
Angelzeit von 6.30 uhr bis 9.30 uhr  mein Kollege konnte eine Gefärbte und eine Blanke beide so um die 30 - 40 cm  überlisten. Ich hatte mit der Fliegen-peitsche eine, ebenfalls die gleichen maße sowie etliche kurze anfasser die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Die drei Mefo´s schwimmen wieder, daher auch nur die größen schätzung, messen hätte sich nicht gelohnt das war eindeutig.
:vik::vik::vik:​ 
Alles im Allem  Super vormittag gute Bedingungen gehabt Fisch war ausreichend da, nächstes Wochenende gehts wieder Los und dann kommen die Eltern an die Schnur.

Gruß


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo 
na das hört sich doch mal gut an #6bei uns lief garnix #dmein kollege konnte heute seine erste mefo verhaften auf fliege #642cm und schön fett un silber war sie 
ich hoffe der chaot zeigt noch ein foto :q
und die anderen 3 hatten nix am bade strand :qvor 3 wochen ist mein freund baden gegangen heute ich :vund meine kamera ging denn auch gleich mal schwimmen #d das gibt ne neue von weihnachsmann :vik:lg andre 
haut raus die silber barren


----------



## gallus

*AW: BB / Kajak Fänge 2 0 0 9*



smith1337 schrieb:


> moin, moin
> :l
> 
> alle von mir verarbeiteten fischen hatten ausnahmslos strandkrabben im magen! alle anderen vorkommnisse sollen gallus bzw kraft berichten.



Bei mir waren es 8Leos von 45 bis 60cm.
In einem Magen fand sich noch ein ca 10cm 
langer,Seeteufel-ähnlicher Fisch(keine Aalmutter).

Zu den erwähnten Vorkommnissen:

Wir haben es geschafft(ohne Baden zu Gehen),
vom Belly zu Urinieren..|stolz:


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ebenfalls Petri!

Ich bin heute mit meinem Schwager für 1 1/2 Stündchen los, er wollte es mal auf Mefo probieren.

Fing auch gleich gut an, er landete einen 40er Dorsch und hatte einen Aussteiger bis ca. 5m vor der Rutenspitze. Die übliche Kombi Mefo-Kopfschüttelkrankheit und geflochtene Schnur #q

Dann kam meine Stunde, und ich hatte erst einen 35er Gröni, zum Glück leicht lösbar am Einzelhaken, und dann 2 fette Küstendorsche von knapp 50cm! Es gibt sie also doch noch!

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

petri Addi 69 geiler fisch #6

habe auch eine Fangmeldung von heute:vik: hatte langeweile und bin heute mittag mit meinem alten nach kiel gefahren ein paar stunden fischen und mit erfolg konnte leider nicht mit der fliege los der wind war mir doch bisschen zu stark also gings mit blech los  :q


----------



## Effe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 31.10. 13.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn
Wann: 31.10. 17.00 - 17.20 Uhr
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Ich
Wind: Fehmarn: wenig; Dahme: steife Brise
Womit: Kinetic Salty grün
Was: 3 x silberblank von 30 bis 40 cm, darum auch kein Photo
Warum: Endlich mal wieder Zeit. Das erste Mal in 2009!

Der Versuch "Nachtangeln" in Dahme hätte ich mir sparen können bei den Wellen und eisigen Wind. Aber nach 3 Fischen auf Fehmarn dachte ich, ich hätte einen Lauf...#q
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag auf der Insel #6

Gruss
Effe


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Das war Heute Abend bei mir besser:q
Wann: 31.10. 4.00-6.00 Uhr
Wo: Weissenhaus
Wann: 31.10. 6.00-8.30 Uhr
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann: 31.10. 16.00 - 18.00 Uhr
Wo: Sierksdorf
Wer: Ich
Wind: OST 2-3, abends 3-5
Womit: Snaps 20g silber und rot-schwarz
Was: 1 x silberblank 46cm, 2x braun ca 55cm und ca 50cm und 3 untermassige dorsche
Warum: weil ich es bin:q

Weissenhaus war schön ruhig, mangels ortkenntnisse hatte ich vom gefühl her ein schlechtes feeling und hab gewechselt.
das hat es dann auch gebracht.

In sierksdorf sind die fische da#h

grüsse
henning


----------



## osteangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

moin moin,
hab endlich mal wieder keine nullnummer zu melden.
wo : fünen 
wann : 31.10,  10.30 - 14.30uhr
warum: mal ein paar stunden urlaub von der familie im urlaub..
fisch: 4x gesilbert waren jedoch alle verdammt glitschig knapp über
         und unter mass, hab deshalb auch nix mit fotos. hatte etliche 
         nachläufer, hatte das gefühl mitten im fisch zu stehen!
fazit: ich werde wieder kommen!!

mfg oa


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann von mir auch eine Fangmeldung:
Habe am Sonntag mal eine neue Stelle ausprobiert.
Wo: Niendorf Hafeneinfahrt
Wann: 01.11.09 von ca. 15.00 bis 16.30
Womit: Shrimp Fliege
Wind: ablandig
Warum: weil Tochter Mittagsschlaf gemacht hat und ich meinen neuen Schusskopf ausprobieren wollte
Was: 1 x Mefo ca. 40 cm und blank c&r

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder eine auf Fliege.


Petri an die anderen Fänger


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Na dann will ich auch mal !

Wann: 6.11. 1700-1900
Wo:Brodten
Wer:Ich
Wind: leicht ablandig
Womit:[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gladsax Wobbler[/FONT] rot/schwarz
Wie Groß:MEFO ca 65 cm leider braun (im Wasser losbekommen und schwimmen lassen ) 3 Dorsche von 30 - 40 cm , schwimmen auch wieder.
Warum:weil ich nach gefühlten 2 Mio würfen endlich mal wieder dran war( meine letzte MEFO is schon 1/2 Jahr her )  und weil ich meine neue Rute ausprobieren muste und nicht bis morgen warten konnte


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri zur fetten Trutte! Ja, so eine 65er blank im Frühjahr wäre top!

Mir ging heute "nur" ein 50er Küstendorsch an den Haken. Der Gierschlund hatte sowohl den Blinker als auch die vorgeschaltete Fyggi im Maul.

Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Liebe Gemeinde,

Heute morgen machte ich mich mit dem Flensimann aus dem LMF auf, die Eckernförder Bucht unsicher zu machen. Und es wurde sehr spannend...

Nach dem 10. Wurf bei Dunkelheit gab es erstmal einen kleinen Anfasser, dann erstmal nichts, und als wir gerade die Stelle wechseln wollten hing plötzlich eine.

Silberblank und 38cm, einen kleinen Klaps auf den Popo und dann ab ins Wasser, Mutti holen.

Nächste Stelle wieder dasselbe Bild. Beim ca. 10. Wurf bekam ich nacheinander 2 heftige Einstiege, die aber nicht hingen blieben. Selbe Stelle nochmal angeworfen, sagte ich Flensi gerade Bescheid, als der Fisch zum dritten mal einstieg und hingen blieb. Aufgrund der Kaulquappigen Gegenwehr tippte ich zuerst auf einen Leo, es kam aber der nächste Gröni zum Vorschein. Same Procedure wie beim ersten.

Dann ein Wurf bis kurz vor Langeland, und bei der ersten Umdrehung Ruck in der Rute. Wieder Hochspannung, Stelle nochmal angeworfen, Spinnstop, Vollgas, Stop...Bingo! Muddi hing! :q

Es dauerte eine Weile, bis ich eine silberblanke Flanke von ca. 50cm Länge aufblitzen sah. Flensimann hatte seine Kamera gezückt und wollte den Kescherversuch schon ablichten, da zeigte Sie mir den Effenberg und der Blinker flog mir entgegen!  #q#q#q Aus die Maus mit der Weihnachtstrutte!

Danach sind wir wieder zurück zum Auto. Der Flensimann hatte zwar ein Mario Gomez Spiel hingelegt, aber beim letzten Mal waren die Rollen ja genau vertauscht.

Fazit: Wieder ohne Fisch nach Hause, aber es war spannend, saukalt und definitiv die richtige Entscheidung,


Gruß,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen...

So,ich bin auch zurück von der Insel.

Der Deger,der Baron,SeesternEde und ich waren ja von Donnerstag Abend bis heute Morgen auf Fehmarn,wo wir ein Haus direkt an der Marienleuchte gemietet hatten.

Donnerstag Abend haben wir nur mal kurz mit der Spinnrute im Regen gefischt,da es aber ziemlich ungemütlich war,haben wir lieber Fussi geguckt und nen lüdden #g.

Freitag war der Baron der Einzige,der morgens pünktlich um 7Uhr am Wasser stand und wurde auch gleich mit 2 massigen silberblanken Grönlandern belohnt.
3 Fische hatte er noch im Drill verloren.

Wir haben lieber ausgeschlafen und sind mittags los gefahren um Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer für unseren geplanten Brandungsansitz zu holen.

Gegen 15Uhr haben wir dann unser Brandungsgerödel am Strand aufgebaut und bis ca. 22Uhr gefischt.
Wir haben in der Zeit mit 6 Ruten ca. 40 Dorsche gefangen,wo leider kein Einziger massig war.#q
Das wars auch für mich,mit den Brandungsangeln,das will ich den kleinen Dorschen, meinen Nerven und mein Geldbeutel nicht mehr antun.
Könnte ich mein Brandungsgeschier nicht noch zum Aalangeln in der Elbe gebrauchen würde ich es glatt bei Ebay verscheuren...Aber egal!!!

Samstag wollten wir eigentlich mitn Kleinboot raus,aber da der Wind und die Wellen ein wenig zu doll für uns Stadtjungs waren,haben wir uns entschlossen uns lieber nochmal um die Trutten zu kümmern.

Der Baron,SeesternEde und ich sind dann an die Nordküste gefahren.
Nach ca. einer Stunde konnte der Baron zunächst eine untermassige und kurz danach eine 42er silberblanke Trutte fangen.
Ca. ne Stunde später kam dann mein Auftritt...
Ich fischte mit einen 20g weißen Snaps,als auf einmal 20m vor mir ne dicke Trutte aus dem Wasser sprang und meine Bremse anfing zu heulen...
Nach kurzen,aber heftigen Drillen konnte ich die 55cm lange,silberblanke Herbsttrutte sicher landen!
Man hab ich mich da gefreut,ich war dieses Jahr ja erst einmal auf Mefo fischen,weil ich ja im Frühjahr einen Unfall hatte und meine linke Hand kaputt war.
Kurz danach konnte ich noch einen gerade massigen Grönländer fangen.

SeesternEde blieb leider Schneider.

Abends in der Ferienwohnung gabs dann erstmal schön Mefofilets mit Bratkartoffeln und Weißweinsahnesoße.

So, und das wars dann leider schon wieder mit den TDAF Fehmarnweekend,aber ich hab wieder Blut geleckt und werde jezt bestimmt mal wieder öfters an die Küste zum Mefofischen fahren!!!:g


Hier noch ein paar Pics....

Barons 2 Trutten von Freitag

Anhang anzeigen 121295


Mein Gröni

Anhang anzeigen 121297


die 55er

Anhang anzeigen 121298


Barons 42er

Anhang anzeigen 121299


nochmal die 55er

Anhang anzeigen 121300


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 8.11. 0600-1300
Wo:Erst Bliesdorf dann Ortswechsel nach Sierksdorf
Wer:Milan.Lüb.Bucht, sein Nachbar und ich
Wind: leicht auflandig 
Womit:[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alles was die Kiste her gab[/FONT]
Wie Groß:2 Dorsche bissen  noch in der Dämmerung sonst NIX ,
kein zupfer ,kein Nachläufer , null komma nix
Warum:weil ich vor einger Zeit mit dem MEFO Virus infiziert wurde , kanst machen was du wilst diesen Virus wird man nicht los.Die einzige Behandlung die kurzfristig wirkt, ist sich bei möglichst kalten schiet Wetter in die Ostsee zu stellen und so lange zu warten bis die Finger und das Gesicht taub vor kälte sind ( der Punkt an dem die Finger einfach nur schmerzen muss hierfür um einiges überschritten werden )
Bei mir werden dann die Typischen MEFO Virus Symtome für 2-3 Tage unterdrückt so dass ich erst mitte der Woche wieder an das Wasser zur erneuten Therapie muss.

Achtung : Diese Therapie hat einen kleinen Nachteil !

Steigt euch während dieser Behandlung eine MEFO in die Angel ein , egal ob braun oder silber , egal ob Ihr sie sicher im Kescher habt oder die Mefo sich mit einem kopfschütteln von euch verabschiedet. Egal ob dein Kumpel neben dir eine MEFO fängt . Dies war der Moment auf den der gemeine MEFO Virus nur gewartet hat ! Er wird sich Explosionsartig in deinem Körper ausbreiten ! Die Symtome die Ihr am nächsten Tag vor der Arbeit beim Kaffee habt : wie unruhiges schauen aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt , wissen zu müssen ob das Wasser klar oder trübe ist , haben wir ein bischen Welle oder ist Ententeich , welche Farbe / Form / Grösse ist der beste Köder?  Ausversehen die Angeltasche ins Auto schmeissen und die Arbeitsstasche in der Küche liegen lassen .

Es gibt noch jede Menge mehr Symtome , alle hier aufzuzählen würde wohl das Forum sprengen .

Einzige Heilung .... geht ins Wasser ... ein Teufelskreis


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Petri euch fängern
war am sammstag auch los mit thomas
wo: stoltera ,auf steelhaed und dorsch
womit:fliegenpeitsche
was: ich keine steelhaed ,leider drei doofe mefos,davon eine blank,eine ü60 die anderen zwei um50cm-alle longleinereleased und in der dämmerund noch drei zwergleos
      Thomas: ein anfasser und auch drei zwergleos
wetter stralender sonnenschein ,14-18 uhr
wind: ententeichwetter
warum:weil fliegenfischen geil is unds spaß macht:vik:


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wo: Warnemünde
Wann: 11.11.09, 17.00 bis 20.50
Womit: Flakfish Thor (schwarz)
Wind: NO
Was: 7 Dorsche knapp über Maß (schwimmen wieder), 
        1x 47´er Dorsch und eine gute Mefo verloren als sie aus dem Wasser sprang....:c


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nabend zusammem!
Wir müssen mal wieder eine Niederlage verkünden.
Wer: Traveangler und ich
Wo: Brodten
Wann: 11.11.09, 16:30 bis 21:00
Womit: Spöket, Boss, Silda, Gladsax, Flakfish Thor, Hansen,
Wind: ESE 11 km/h
Was:nur ein klein Dorsch (Traveangler)

So, denn.
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## tuscha108

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Datum: 07.11.09
Angelzeit: 15-17uhr
Fangzeit: 16:45
Ort/Fangplatz: Sierksdorf
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash
Wassertiefe: 2m
Gewässergrund: Mischgrund
Wind: Ostwind 2
Himmel:trübe leichte schauer
Lufttemperatur: 10
Sicht (Wasser): klar
Wassertemp.:
Anzahl: 1
Gewicht:ka
Länge: Ist mir leider aus den Händen gerutscht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sonstiges:Meine erste Meerforelle in Sierksdorf und bestimmt nicht die letzte war ein schönes Angeln hatte noch einen anfasser konnte den aber nicht verwerten beim nächsten mal dann


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Heute gegen Mittag ne ca 38iger....


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hallo leute 
meerforellen angeln ist ******* warum gucks du hier :g alle die falsche farbe :q oder bin ich blind :g
Anhang anzeigen 121888

	

		
			
		

		
	
 fisch 1: 60cm 

Anhang anzeigen 121889

	

		
			
		

		
	
 fisch 2 : 55cm 

Anhang anzeigen 121890

	

		
			
		

		
	
 fisch 3 : 50cm 

man war das geil heute |bigeyes wie ich ja sagte es ballert und sie sind fett wie sau :vik::vik::vik:lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

und weiter gehts :vik::vik::vik:
Anhang anzeigen 121891

	

		
			
		

		
	
 dieses foto war ein drill an der fliege |bigeyes ein 

Anhang anzeigen 121892

	

		
			
		

		
	
 70cm überspringer der man schmeißt gerade mal 15 meter was sagt euch das nicht immer bis zu den titten im wasser stehen :q

Anhang anzeigen 121893

lg andre


----------



## macmarco

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute dann auch mal wieder los. Eine (knapp 40) schwimmt wieder 

Danke nochmals Andre, dass du so gaaaanz spontan uns deine Ersatzrute geliehen hast#6#6#6


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war gestern in Jütland unterwegs. Fische waren da, aber die vernünftigen Größen waren wohl in der Au zum Laichen.

Insgesamt 7 Meerforellen bei auflandigem Wind auf Blinker (Tobisform), davon allerdings 5 Untermassige. Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Bernd


----------



## venni-kisdorf

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute mal schnell für 1000 würfe nach Als gefahren.

Wann:15.11.09 / 13Uhr bis 16Uhr
Wo:Als (DK)
Wer: Ich 
Wind: Süd ca. 2-3 windstärken
Womit: Fliege Natürlich
Wie Groß: 1x 44cm 
Warum: Weil es einfach nur spaß macht.... :m

Super wetter gehabt einwenig Wind  mal Sonne mal nicht also recht durchwachsen, Wasser war recht klar.
1 mefo von 44cm Konnte ich mit ner kleinen Roten Fliege überlisten hab sie Wieder zurückgesetzt da das schuppen Kleid schon fest anlag und sie schon eine leichte Färbung hatte, also soll sie mal ruhig für nachwuchs sorgen. 

|wavey:Gruß


----------



## Havorred01

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mahlzeit!!!#h

Wann: 14.&15.11.09
Wo: Aabenraa Fjord, Genner 
Wer: Ich und mein Kumpel Felix
Wind: Süd-Ost, Süd, Süd-West,
Womit: Viele Fliegen, Blinker, Wobbler 
Wie Groß: Untermaßig und eine Größere 
Warum: ...Na weil Angeln einfach Toll ist und Laune macht

Wir haben lange nach dem richtigen Weg ans Wasser gesucht, und anschließend auch gefunden. 
Waren 2 Tage mit relativ viel Fischkontakt. Ich habe eine größere Forelle beim Drillen mit der Fliege verloren. Ich kann nicht sagen wie groß sie war aber den kräfigen eher lansamen Köpfschüttelbewegungen nach war sie nicht klein.|gr:

Mein Kumpel hat 2 Untermaßige erwischt. Auf Wobbler und Naturköder.  

*Einfach Toll:* 
_Es waren noch 2 Sylter Angelkollegen dort, mit Wohnmobil und Fliegenrute unterwegs, die mal richtig nett waren. Die waren voll OK!! Leider weiß ich die Namen nicht mehr._


Gruß 
Havorred01


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 07.11
Wo: Trondheimfjord
Wer: Kumpel und ich
Wind: so gut wie keiner
Womit: Morild Trout in blau
Wie Groß: 55cm 
Warum: Es wurde Zeit für meine erste norwegische Mefo

Ein schönes Erlebnis wunderschönes Wetter in idyllischer Umgebung. Leider war die Mefo gefärbt und schlank wie ein Aal. Ich hoffe sie beehrt mich im Frühling wieder


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Heute Morgen im Nebel
Wo: Deutsche Ostseeküste bei Eckernförde
Wer: Ernie und Bert
Wind: Viel, aber unschädlich
Vomit: Mösi 15g
Wie Groß: 44cm
Warum: Weil ich unbedingt mal ne Gravad Örring herstellen möchte

Moin Tach auch,

Konnte mich heute Morgen doch wider aller Absprachen mit der Missus aus dem Haus schleichen und 1 1/2 Stunden das Eisen werfen und den Fisch der 100 Würfe jagen, da ich ja unbedingt das Gravad Örring Rezept ausprobieren wollte. Aber ich outete mich erstmal als Feigling - wollte eigentlich einen neuen Strand ausprobieren und hab mich dann doch nicht ge-trout. Nach ca. 45 Minuten und einigen vorangegangenen Pseudobissen auf der flachen Sandbank an einer meiner häufig frequentierten Küstenabschnitte dann ein langer Spinnstop mit Happy End, als ein Fisch mit schmackes auf den absinkenden Silda einstieg. Der Drill war aber ungewöhnlich unspektakulär, und nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich dann eine silberne 44er am Galgen. Werd nun wohl mal das Gravad Örring Rezept ausprobieren 

Gruß & TL,

Reverend Mefo


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Glückwunsch an den Reverrend. 
Die ist aber sehr gut im Futter. 

War gestern in Bliesdorf. 
trübes Wasser
Wind von der falschen Seite (für die Fliege)
Wollte mal meine neuen Fliegen ausprobieren. 
Strand hat sich sehr verändert.
Viel zu viel Sand........................
Erfolg? keiner nicht mal ein Biss.


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

Wann:heute von 6-13 Uhr
Wo:   Nähe v. Pelzerh.
Womit: Spinn/Fliegenpeitsche
Wetter: Wind v. SW , sonnig 
Wasser : klar bei 9°
Was : auf Eisen Nullnummer , Fliege auch erst garnix , ab 11 Uhr ging was 
         erster Kontakt 53 er , recht schlank , aber temperamentvoll . (Ist sie immernoch)
         nächste Wanne eine ca 45 longlinerelease beim 2. Sprung , paar Würfe später 
         Biß und nur kurzer Kontakt , gleich drauf ne ca. 40er , die hing besser .
         Dem Kindergarten noch bescheidgesagt , beim nächsten Mal die Erzieherinnen
         mitzubringen , wenn die nicht grad zum ... im Bach sind :m

Geiler Tag mit Bombenwetter , Fischkontakten und ohne Windknoten |jump:
Petri auch allen  Anderen .

P.S. @ gallus - Strömung war auch ...


----------



## TPJanssen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Gestern 07:00 Uhr bis 14:30 Uhr
Wo: Heiligenhafen
Wer: Firefox2 und TPJanssen
Wind: 2-3 WSW
Womit: Schwarz-Weiß, Grün-Weiß, Kupfer 
Was: 1x ca. 35cm (released)- siehe Bild,
1x ca. 40cm, 1x ca. 50cm, beide blank, am Kescher verloren
Warum: Weil MeFo-Fischen einfach super ist...


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute in Ost-Holstein unterwegs. Fische waren da, aber eher die Kleineren.

3 Meerforellen bei auflandigem Wind auf Blinker innerhalb von 3 Stunden am Vormittag, davon allerdings 1 Untermassige und 2 kräftige Grönländer. Hat bei strammen Wind Spaß gemacht.

Bernd


----------



## gsunderground

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

wann:heute11-15.00uhr
wo:westfehmarn
wer:ich+kollege
wind:ssw 3-4 zunehmend
womit:schwarz-rotes eisen von snap+blau-rot von spöket
was:2x40cm und1x42cm natürlich zurück
warum:weils spaß macht
direkt vom land aus hat heute gereicht aber leider nichts grosses


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!

War heute in der Kifö mit der Fliege. Viele Dorsche um die 40cm und eine Mefo so ca 25cm! Alles zurück im Wasser!!
Warte immernoch auf die Blanken!!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


PS Donnerstag hatte ich Hubertsberg noch eine Schöne um die 70 aber braun! An der Fliegenpeitsche ein Erlebnis!


----------



## dacor

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 22.11 11 - 15 Uhr
Wo: Trondheimfjord
Wer:Ich
Wind: 1-3 Bft.

Nichts ausser einem Nachläufer, der jedoch auch seinen Wert hat, da es die erste Meerforelle war, die ich an meinem neuen "Hausstrand" gesehen hab.


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!

Wann: 22.11.09 von 15 - 19 Uhr
Wo: B.U.
Wer:Traveangler und ich
Wind: 3 -4 Bft. mit Böen, später nichts. Ententeich und wenig Wasser.
Was: ich ein Gröni 35cm zurückgesetzt und Traveangler zwei Dorsche 45 und 55. Viele Kontakte.
Womit: Snaps, Spöket, Möre Silda,

Es waren noch andere Angler vor Ort, konnte aber keine Fänge beobachten.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!


Wann: 24.11.09 von 0730 - 0830 Uhr
Wo: B.U.
Wer:ich
Wind: 4 Bft. mit Böen  

Was : 1 Dorsch 60cm, der wurde zum Essen eingeladen


----------



## schlauten

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moinsen,

zurück von der Insel mit folgendem Erfolg:

Wann: 17.11.09 von 07 - 12 Uhr
Wo: Altenteil / Fehmarn
Wer: *Havsei* und *ich*
Wind: 2 -3 wenig Wasser
Was: *ich* ne Blanke 42
Womit: Falkfish Thor, 27 gr., schwarz/glitter
Sonst: alle Metall-Köder versucht 
+ Spiro und Fliege = 1 Nachläufer
----------------------------------------------------------
Wann: 18.11.09 von 14 - 17 Uhr
Wo: Katharinenhof / Fehmarn
Wer: *Havsei* und *ich*
Wind: 6 -8 + viel Wasser von oben
Was: *Havsei *ne Blanke 43 und 2 gute Dorsche,
*ich* ne nette 66 in Silber 4,2 kg :vik:
Womit: alles auf Möre Silda Kupfer/Schwarz
Sonst: je dunkler es wurde, desto mehr Anfasser und 
Nachläufer, wahrscheinlich Dorsch

In Katharinenhof sind die Tage von anderen :c Anglern noch mehrere nette Silberlinge an Land gezogen worden.

Hat sich dann wohl bei den Fischern rumgesprochen, die ab Donnerstag die Küste mit ihren Netzen zugestellt haben!:r

Bis demnext.


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

*Wann:* heute ( 0645-0900 )
*Wer:* Marco, sein Nachbar und ich
*Wo:* Bliesdorf
*Womit:* Wobler , Blinker 
*Wetter:* Dunkel , leichter Regen
*Wasser:* ganz leicht trübe und bisschen Welle
*Wind:* bft 3-4
*Was:* 2 Nemos , 1 X 53 Mefo in SILBERBLANK
*Warum:* warum warum ?

Die Forelle wurde von Rainer gefangen , war seine 2tes mal MEFO angeln . Dann wurde er heute gleich mit einer wirklich gut genärten 53er MEFO belohnt . Tja was soll ich sagen , der is jetzt auch MEFO verseucht


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin
Petri an alle Fänger.

War Gestern  in Blank Eck mit der Fliege unterwergs. 
Wasser: leicht trübe
Wind: Süd bis Süd-West
Fisch: null nix nicht mal ein Anfasser
Womit: Fliege 
Wann: 14.30 bis 16.30

Warum? weil ich meine neue Watjacke testen wollte.


----------



## Thomas090883

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So ...hier dann mal wieder eine Fangmeldung|uhoh:
o ...hier dann der "Fang"-Bericht.....vom Samstag.

Morgens um 6:00 Uhr klinglete das Telefon...mhhh komischer Weckton..denke ich... dabei war es die Fishbone die mich aus dem Schlaf riss.
Scheixxxe verpennt... und der Addi war schon kurz vor Fehmarn.
Also Katzenwäsche, Kippe, Kaffee..und der obligatorische Morgenxxxxxx fielen etwas kürzer aus.
Das Wetter schlägte Kapriolen auf der Autobahn...Wind und Regen aus allen Richtungen.

Angekommen am Hot-Spot auf Fehmarn stand Addi schon im Wasser, fischlos aber wenigstens dass Wetter war angenehm.
Also aufgetacklet und los.

Nach gut zwei Stunden dann der erste Kontakt...und verwertet.
Eine gute 40er die auch direkt in die Pfanne wandert.



 Klein aber rund...         

Köder war ein Hansen Fight in Grün Weiß

Ja, der Rest ist schnell erzählt, der Addi guckte sich das ganze Spektakel doch lieber -von unter Wasser an-.....
Der Wind drehte und es wurde zunehmend ungemütlicher...auch Dorsche wollten sich trotz unermüdlichen Fischens nicht einstellen.

Fazit:
Zwei "defekte" Ruten
Bei Addi ist der Spitzenring stiften gegangen und bei mir gleich der ganze Griff...
und ein selbstverschuldetes Loch in der Wader... Blöder Fischgalgen.

Ansonsten mal wieder tolle Stelle mit Potenzial erkundet.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder:



 Wo gehts zu den Meerforellen         
Anhang anzeigen 122902



 Der Traumstrand         
Anhang anzeigen 122900



 ...Der Traum....         
Anhang anzeigen 122899



 Addi in Action

So und hier dann nochmal ein Blick aus Addi´s Perspektive....



 Und Addi??? Fische da???         


Leider war nix auszumachen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## KugelBlitz

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

hey Leute!
Waren heute zu dritt von 14-16 Uhr in Hohwacht unterwegs.
Gleich beim ersten Wurf hatte ich nen Biss doch der Fisch verabschiedete sich nach 2 Kopfschlägen wieder.
Kurz vor vier gabs dann endlich die *ERSTE*:k Mefo für mich überhaupt.
Mit 45cm zwar kein Riese aber immerhin die Rute und die Watjacke eingeweit!!!
Fünf Minuten später hatte dann mein Kollege ne gerade massige an Land die aber wieder schwimmen durfte.
Der andere Kollege fing dann noch nen untermassigen Dorsch und dann mussten wir leider schon wieder los.
Bin jedenfalls stolz wie Oskar über mein erstes Küstensilber und bin schon heiss auf die nächste Session anner See.
Gruss und tight lines
Tobi


----------



## stefan08

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

von mir auch ein dickes Petri !!!

Fangmeldung von heute #h
Wann:12:30-17:30
Wo:Kiel
Wind:SO 3-4
Was: Eine blanke 35cm (schwimmt wieder)
2 Fette Küstendorsche 55cm für die küche|supergri und 2 Fette verloren :cPapa hat einen dicken Überspringer im drill verloren 
Mit was : Gladsax Wobbler Blau-Silber und Gladsax Wobbler
Grün-Silber


----------



## TPJanssen

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Juchuuhhh! Auch ich habe endlich meine erste MeFo:

Wann: 04.12.09 von 11 - 17 Uhr
Wo: Marienleuchte / Fehmarn
Wer: *leider nur ich* (und ein unbekannter Helfer)
Wind: 2 -3 aus Ost - leichte Welle
Was: Eine blanke 40
Womit: Spöket 26gr., schwarz/rot
Sonst: 5 Std. ohne Biss mit allen möglichen Blinkern auf 2 km die Ostsee durchpflügt.
Dann bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit von anderem MeFo-Angler den Tipp auf schwereren Wobbler bekommen und nach dem 2. Wurf hing sie... leider war es danach zu dunkel um noch ihre große Schwester an den Haken zu kriegen...

TP
PS: Ein mir sehr gut bekannter Angler hat seine Rute mit Rolle am Parkplatz stehen gelassen und es erst 150 km später zu Hause festgestellt.
Ein Anruf bei der Polizei auf Fehmarn und sie haben das Gerät gefunden und zur Abholung an die Wache gebracht.... - Also nicht immer nur auf die Polizei meckern...


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich war heute auf Fehmarn unterwegs. Fische waren da, aber eher die Kleineren.

3 kleinere Meerforellen als Nachläufer bei auflandigem Wind auf Blinker, aber kein Fisch wollte tatsächlich beissen. Stattdessen viel Seegras im Wasser und reichlich frische Luft. 

Bernd


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Gestern von 14.00 bis 16.30 mit Strily an der Küste gewesen. War mein erstes Mal richtig auf Mefo. Sonnst nur beim Brandungsangeln welche erwischt...
Ergebnis: Strily 1 Mefo 42cm einen Nachläufer 3 Minidorsche Ich 1 Mefo ca 40cm und eine gute 50er Longline released.
Wir haben sehr viele Bisse gehabt die wir nicht verwerten konnten. Fisch war definitiv da. Mein geilster Tag an der Küste bis jetz.Scheiß auf die ollen Zander ich bin jetz auch Mefo verrückt. Das geilste Angeln was geht.
MFG und viel Petri Heil
HHjung 93


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!!

War gestern von 13.00 bis 17.00 Uhr auf meiner Lieblingsinsel(Als DK) um meine erste Mefo auf Selbstgetüdeltes zu fangen!
Nach einer Stunde erster Biss und eine Trutte um die 40cm schraubt sich aus dem Wasser! Dannach eine Flucht auf mich zu und weg war sie wieder! Egal die Fliege geht also! 
Kurz vor Schluß sehe ich nur eine Vorfachlänge entfernt einen ganz kleinen Ring an der Oberfläche und schlenze meine Fliege eher Lustlos zu der Stelle. Als meine Fliege aufkommt bekomme ich sofort einen Biss und kann kurz darauf meine erste Mefo(ca40cm) auf Eigenbaufliege zurücksetzen.
Jetzt bin ich doppelt süchtig!!!!!!!!!
Schöne Grüße an alle anderen an der Küste!
Sebastian


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Back to topic....


Wann: 10.12.09 von 12 - 16 Uhr
Wo: Neustadt
Wer:Ich
Wind: 2 -3, Regen war deutlich mehr...
Was: Einen netten 67´er Überspringer
        Vier Würfe später hat sich ein ähnlicher Fisch bis 1m nur an mich ran getraut....;+ Dann gabs noch einen großen Schwall und weg war er.
Womit: Falkfish Thor, 18 gr., blau/silber

Wetter war mies, aber es hat sich gelohnt !


----------



## Windmaster

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Hatte aber leider nur mein Handy mit, kommt nicht so gut rüber....


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So,bin wieder zu Hause...

Wann : 13.12  12Uhr30 - 15Uhr

Wer : Baron und Ich

Wo : Lübecker Bucht

Wind : 2 Bft N/O  aufen Wasser war Ententeich

Wetter : Kalt,Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel

Fänge : Baron leider nix,Ich eine dicke,blanke 49er !!!

Köder : Snaps weiß 20g

Warum : Weil wir Lust hatten einfach mal 2-3 Stündchen an der Ostsee zu fischen.Deswegen sind wir auch nicht wie sonst immer nach Fehmarn gefahren,weil der Weg sich für die kurze Angelzeit nicht gelohnt hätte.

Der Baron hat leider noch eine im Drill verloren,sonst hatte wir keine Bisse mehr.


So, hier noch ein Foto von der Schönen...:g

Anhang anzeigen 123637


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So jetzt ich
wer:fishbone,Dr.Komix,ich,Kai(saeboe)und noch einer(kai und sein kumpel kamen um 14.00 dazu)
wind:|kopfkratschlappe 1,5
wann:heute von 7.45 - 16.00
wo: erst sierksdorf,dann 50km weiter am kakstrand
was: komix eine 30er(schwimmt weiter)
      ich:granate Ü75 ca 5kg ,leider falsche farbe-schwimmt auch wieder,sonst nur Seegras und nen guten Eindruck gemacht
womit : Falkfisch Thor in orange/gelb/weiß mit silberner Rückseite
Guckst Du hier:vik:


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich wollte Heute eigendlich mit einem Kumpel Dorsche blinkern. Naja, hat nicht ganz geklappt, aber das Ergebnis seht ihr im Anhang. Ich hab zwar nicht mitgezählt, aber 1000 Würfe waren es bestimmt nicht! 45cm hatte die erste Meerforelle meines Lebens.
Leider haben wir ja Heute den 13. und nicht den 15., deshalb kann sie jetzt noch ein bisschen wachsen.


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin Moin!
War gestern nochmal für 3 Std Hubertsberg! Zweimal nicht aufgepasst und 2 Bisse beim herausheben der Fliege versaubeutelt! Sonst nüscht!
Schöne Grüße Sebastian

PS
Petri allen Fängern besonders der Bomber von ADDI hat mich beeindruckt!!!! Schön das der wieder schwimmt, habe mich nächstes Jahr ende Mai mit ihm verabredet. Er hat mir versprochen sich ordentlich zu ernähren:mwenn er wieder im Meer ist!!


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: Die von früh bis in die Dämmerung ( die abendliche)
Wo : MV-Bucht 
Wind : 1-3 aus SW , ca. 5° Wassertemp. , ganz leicht angetrübt
Wer : ich leider alleine , die andern hatten wohl keine Böcke 
Warum : na SZ-Ende doch 
Womit : Hard & Software
Was : eine 30er ( Springerfliege) , 2 ca. 40er auf Mücke , eine 40er auf
         weißen Mörri. , auf selbigen noch ein Biß , nix besonderes , und ei-
         nen Stalker
Alles in allem lief die Fliege am besten .

Eröffnung mit der Fliege - 2.er Wurf vom Uferstein aus entlang des Spülsaums in Knöcheltiefe - Hänger - ich will schon vom Stein klettern , da
meint der Hänger : ich hab aber Flossen ! - zeigte mir noch mal die Fluke
und das war`s dann #q. Nur um den Haken nicht am Stein zu entschär-
fen . Demnächst wird immer angeschlagen ...|kopfkrat
An der Stelle noch ein Dankeschön an die netzstellende Zunft : pünktlich 
zum 15.12. war der Strand fast lückenlos abgeriegelt in ca 100m Entfer-
nung , laut Angabe eines anderen Fischjägers war`s die Tage zuvor nicht so . Bestehende Netzlücken wurden im Laufe des Vormittags auch noch geschlossen . Muß mir bei solchen Grüßen - ohne paranoid werden zu wollen - keine Träne mehr verkneifen , wenn von Fangquoten und darnie-
dergehender Fischerei zu hören ist #c .
Wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr über sowas ärgern ...
Petri und TL von Kraft !


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mittwoch....  Sierksdorf...hatte  ich den ganzen Strand  für mich in der Zeit von 15 -17 Uhr...aber die Mefo's  hatten wohl Angst vor mir... mal wieder ausser Spesen nix gewesen...nicht mal der kleinste Anfasser an der Spinngerte..Wobbler und Blinker diverse Farben....NULL ...dabei hatte ich nen leicht auflandigen Wind..Sonne  von oben...Wellen waren auch da...nur eben keeen Fisch...dafür jede Menge kalte frische Luft ;-)


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

War heute in Nienhagen bei Rostock los. Bis auf einen gerade maßigen Dorsch nix gewesen. Ca. 10 m vor mir ein Schwall an der Oberfläche am Ende der Sandbank, mehrmals überworfen aber der oder die wollte sich nicht überlisten lassen. War definitiv das letzte mal bei diesen Temperaturen, vereiste Ringe, kalte Pfoten etc.m muss nicht sein. 

Allen MeFO-Huntern schon mal vorab ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und Petri für 2010!


----------



## stachelritter66

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Mein Sohn und ich waren gestern beim Klinikum(Neustadt) und in Pelzerhaken,wir versuchten es von 12 bis 17 Uhr mit Spöket und Blinker.Gefangen haben wie nur Seegras,leider gab es noch nicht einmal einen Biss.Dafür hat  uns der Frost zugesetzt,das war mal ne Erfahrung bei -7Grad zu angeln,alter Schwede#t.Vom Rutenring über die Wathose bis zur Ködertasche ,da war echt alles eingefroren,unsere Hände inklusive!Was solls,das wars für dies Jahr#h,2010 gehts weiter.                                                  Petri,ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch:vik:


----------



## Effe

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann: 21.12. (09.30 bis 15.30 Uhr)
Wo: Fehmarn
Wer: Trolldoc und ich
Womit: Alles was die Kiste hergab
Wie Groß: Nullnummer, Trolldoc hatte wenigstens einen Biss (leider verloren) und einen Nachläufer. Bei mir nix.
Temperatur Luft: Eisig
Temperatur Wasser: 5 Grad plus 
Wind: SW 3-4

Bedingungen waren eingentlich positiv, bedeckter Himmel und leichter Wellengang, jedoch war das Wasser extrem klar. Man konnte den Blinker aus "gefühlten" 15 Meter schon sehen. 

Haben nur ein weiteren Mefo-Angler getroffen/gesehen. 
Hat wohl seinen Grund gehabt


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Komm gerade wieder von der Küste
Die Familie von einem Kollegen von mir hat sich dort ein Ferienhaus gemietet 100m vom Strand weg. Einfach nur geil!
Bericht von den Angeltagen, dazu muss man sagen das wir nur drei Stunden pro Tag geangelt haben:
1. Tag Kollege: 1 Biss 1 Nachläufer Gröni
          Ich: 1 Biss 1 Nachläufer Gröni
2. Tag Kollege: 1 Aussteiger geschätzte 55cm 2 Bisse
          Ich: 1 40er Mefo 1 Nachläufer 3 Bisse
3. Tag Kollege: 1 30er Mefo 2 Nachläufer
          Ich: 4 Nachläufer 1 Aussteiger ca45 die den Blinker      direkt vor meinem rechten Knie nahm (mir zittern immer noch die Finger wenn ich daran denke) 
Tag 3 war der coolste Tag. Wir konnten beobachten wie ein Seehund 10m vor uns eine ca 60er Mefo schnappte (die noch versuchte mit einigen Sprüngen ihrem Schicksal zuentfliehen) und genüsslich vertillgte (die Sau!!!)  War echt ein hammer Erlebniss!
Wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch in ein hoffentlich erfolgreiches 2010
HHjung 93
P.S. @ Andre vielen Dank wegen der Köderberatung (der weiße Gno war echt ne Bank)


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

WO : Katharinhof

26.12. von 11.30-17Uhr

Spinnrute...null

Fliege....null

aber auch gar nix...ausser WIND aus SW ...


----------



## Seatrout

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Ich heute auch null!

Wo: Stohl

 von 14-16.30

Mit blech war nix,wohl zu kalt.

2 mit spiro auch nix.


gruß


----------



## surfer93

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Nachdem huete Mittag beim Zanderangeln mal so garnichts ging, wollten meine Eltern noch einen kleinen Strandspaziergang machen und fragten mich, ob ich mit wollte. Ich dachte mir, dass ich dann ja noch einmal in diesem Jahr versuchen kann mein Ziel zu erreichen, nämlich meine erste Mefo auf Blinker zu fangen (am Anfang des Jahres hab ich shocn eine auf Wurm gefangen, aber an der Spinnrute ists doch was anderes..). Also los... Am Strand angekommen sah ich shcon sehr viele Leute im Wasser stehen aber es nachdem ich ein kleines Stück weiter gegangen war hatte ich dann auch Platz für mich. Bei den ersten 20 Würfen ncihts passiert und ich dachte mir einen Wurf machst du noch, weil der Wind auch ziemlich stark auflandig war und ich so nicht ganz so weit rauskam. Diesen einen Wurf gemacht und nach guten 5 Kurbelumdrehungen geht auf einmal ein Ruck durch die Rute. Anschlag... Sitz! Ich sah schon noch wenigen Sekunden beim ersten Sprung, dass es endlich de erhoffte Mefo war Bis zu mir rangedrillt und natürlich keinen Kescher mit (der wird aber bald angeschafft). Beim dritten versuch hab ich sie den mit der Han gelandet. Nicht riesig, aber mit 45cm für die erste auf Blinker nicht schlecht. Gebisschen hat sie auf einen Kinetic Slim Popper in Grün Orange. Dannach noch etwas weiter gefischt, aber ohne Erfolg. Einer von den anderen Anglern hatte auch eine von ca. 45, die anderen blieben so weit ich weiß schneider.
Liebe Grüße und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Tim


----------



## henningcl

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin

Heute hab ich es mal wieder an die Küste geschafft.:vik:

Wo: Sierksdorf
Wann:15-17 Uhr
Wer:Ich, es waren aber noch ca. 4 mit Blech und ca. 2 Wedler da.
Hab aber keinen Fischkontakt gesehen.
Was: Ein brauner Milchner mit nem ordentlichen Haken ca.60cm und eine Zweiteca.50-60cm, die nach einem grandiosen Einstieg sich heftig wehrte und dann auch wieder weg war.:c

Morgen bin ich wieder da, wenn das Wetter so bleibt!!


grüsse
Henning #h


----------



## El. Baron TDAF

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So zum Glück keine Prügel vom Weihnachtsmann bekommen und Weihnachten gut und besinnlich überstanden; Jau !!!!
Kraft getankt und am 2. Feiertag anner Stoltera sogar ne Mefo erwischt.
Gute 42cm. aber da das Mindestmaß in Meck-Pomm 45cm. ist ; na ja nachstes Jahr !!!!
Morgen gehts mit Zacharias wieder ab auffe Insel und Bilder werden "bestimmt" folgen  !

Petri an alle die ans Wasser kommen.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

So wieder zurück
janz fette Nullnummer#q#q#q
Von kurz nach acht bis um elf mit Fliege:nix 
von elf bis 12.30 mit Blech :auch nix nicht mal nen Anfasser , dafür konnte ich ein auf Eisbrecher machen:v
Das Wasser is so weit runtergekühlt,das im Uferbereich Stellen gibt wo man 10m u. mehr durchs eis stapfen muß , und überall treibt eis rum......bbbbrrrrrrrrrr#d
nach 4,5 std fischen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat hatte ich Füße und Finger????hmmm.... irgendwo waren die,konnte ich nur nicht mehr fühlen
die jungs vor Stoltera hatten mehr Glück insges. 5 Mefos und ein fetten dorsch!!!! mann mann ...währe ich blos mit dahin gefahren#d#d
egal ,mal wieder schön ein abgefrohren für nischt

@ Tino:Hey wo warste denn?


----------



## Zacharias Zander

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

N'abends...


Wann : 29.12.09  8-16 Uhr

Wo : Fehmarn 

Wer : der Baron,sein Bruder und ich

Wind : leichte 2-3 Bft aus Südwest,drehend auf Südost

Wetter : Saukalt,Sonne und ab und zu echt heftiger Nebel

Fänge : 3 mal Nix #q

Köder : alles was die Spinnbox hergab

Gleich morgens nachn 3 Wurf hatte ich einen heftigen Biss ca. 5m vorm Ufer,aber leider konnte sich die blanke ca.50er gleich wieder los schütteln.
Ca. ne halbe Stunde später hatte der Bruder vom Baron noch eine,die fast direkt nachn Auswurf gebissen hat,für 10 Sekunden im Drill,aber auch die konnte sich los schütteln.
Danach hatte wir den ganzen Tag kein Fischkontakt mehr.
Echt komisch sowas kenne ich eigentlich fast gar nicht von Fehmarn,aber egal,nächstes mal wirds wieder besser!!!


So dann wünsche ich allen Mefojägern einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches,fischreiches Jahr 2010 !!!:g


----------



## Flala - Flifi

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Moin!
Ich war am 28.12. auch noch mal los, und zwar mit meinem Kumpel Rudi. Nachdem wir erst in Dazendorf und dann in Altenteil wegen Kaffeebrühe und doofem Wind wieder abgehauen sind, sind wir schließlich in Marienleuchte gelandet. Hier die technischen Daten:

Wann : 28.12.09 13 -17 Uhr

Wo : Fehmarn, Marienleuchte

Wer : Rudi und ich

Wind : 3-4 aus Nordwest

Wetter : Sonnig, knapp über null Grad Luft

Fänge : 0

Köder : Fliege

In Marienleuchte war das Wasser leicht angeschossen und noch gut in Bewegung, lebende Fische kriegten wir aber nicht zu Gesicht. Manchmal dauert der Drill einfach zu lange (siehe Foto!)
PS: An der Augenstellung erkennt man deutlich, dass der Fisch unversehrt zurückgesetzt wurde|rolleyes

Gruß und guten Rutsch!

Martin


----------



## Traveangler

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:28.12.09 1700-1900h
Wo:Bliesdorf
Wer:mein Sohn und ich
Wind:ablandig
Womit:küsten-wobler in schwarz orange
Wie Groß:2 NEMOS 3 Dorsche , leider kein silber
Warum:weil mein Sohn seine erste Wathose zu Weinachten bekommen hat und diese eingeweit werden muste !


----------



## SundRäuber

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Fangbericht Fehmarn....

28.12.09 22Uhr Beginn im Norden der Insel mit Brandungsangeln bis morgens um 7.00Uhr  nebenbei nachts immer mal die Spinnrute raus gefeuert.Was soll ich sagen ..auf allen Ruten NIX  nicht mal nen Biss.Köder an den Brandungsruten waren Heringsfetzen und Krebsfleisch.Wie gesagt nix tat sich da.

Dann Fussmarsch  7.30Uhr Dienstagmorgen von Altenteil bis Teichhof und weiter mit der Spinnrute .Köder was die Box hergab.
NIX. Bis  ich dann wohl unwissender Weise bei Zacharias Zander und seinen 2 Begleitern angekommen war.Während dieser Strecke hat 1 weiterer Angler unterwegs 2 Mefo landen können.Kurze Frage  bei den Dreien ob se schon was haben ..wurden mir 3 Kontakte gemeldet ich hatte bis dato gar keinen.. Keine 5 Würfe nach der Info..dann auch weit draussen nen Kontakt bei mir auf  Grün-Kupfernen-Küstenwobbler mit vorgeschalteter Springerfliege ..tja  ne  Miniforelle silber zwischen 30-40 cm welche wieder schwimmt.Dann wieder zurück gewatet nach Altenteil ca 13 Uhr angekommen.Keinen weiteren Kontakt.

Dann weiter nach Staberhuk . Wind aus SO. In der Hoffnung das ,dass Wasser dort nicht auch so klar ist wie im Norden der Insel, doch auch hier das gleiche Bild.In der Dämmerung gabs noch nen Minidorsch auf schwarz-rot IsmoZalsa,welcher auch weiter schwimmt.

Ergebnis dieses HardcoreÜbernachtungsangelns...17 Stunden in der Watbüx...kaputte aufgeweichte verfroren Fußsohlen auf denen sich das bescheiden läuft.

Fazit: Ich fahre erst wieder ans Wasser sobald die Temperaturen von LUFT  und WASSER wieder steigen.

Allen anderen weiterhin nen kräftiges Petri

der Sundräuber


----------



## kraft 67

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2 0 0 9  !!*

Wann:heute von 8-15.00
Wo : Mechelbörger Bucht , @ben kyst
Wer: moi
Womit: Spinne , Fliegenpeitsche mit dabei 
Warum: AB-BB-Cup sollte ja nicht sein ,ein|peinlich für Petrus !
Wind&co.: ziemlich kalt,ziemlich östlich und etwas zunehmend , schräg
               ablandig , sehr viel Seegras 20-30 m nach draußen , deswegen
               nix mit Fliegenbaden , Schnur hing ständig voll , Blinker dito
Was: wider Erwarten zumindest 2 Bisse , aber nach einmal schütteln an
        der Oberfläche selfrelease :e , 


trotz nur ca. 3,5 ° Wassertemp. verfolgte eine Trutte den Blinker ein paar Meter , hätte eigentlich hängen müssen ...


SO , für dieses Jahr war`s das , allen Boardies guten Rutsch !


----------

